# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2013



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Following on from last month's thread, here's the March edition!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Some sad news. Cafe Sitifis is definitely shutting up shop, a victim of the success of the Village.

They're carrying on for a while, but will only by open from Thursday in the week. 

The even sadder news is that it looks like replacing this fine Moroccan cafe will be the hipster sausage dog cafe.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it March already!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

More news: the Dogstar will be extending in to the building next door (that's the old comic shop to long term Brixtonites), and opening a downstairs bar.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 1, 2013)

wowow
all change then


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> More news: the Dogstar will be extending in to the building next door


......... hence the guerilla marketing for the Effra Social club on the shutters.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ......... hence the guerilla marketing for the Effra Social club on the shutters.


They've owned that building for at least ten years, btw.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 10 yards from Sitifis and despite repeated attempts I just cannot like their coffee or sandwiches. Everything about them is stuck in the '80s.  I'm looking forward to the sausage dog thing - I'll take my cat in!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Some sad news. Cafe Sitifis is definitely shutting up shop, a victim of the success of the Village.
> 
> They're carrying on for a while, but will only by open from Thursday in the week.
> 
> The even sadder news is that it looks like replacing this fine Moroccan cafe will be the hipster sausage dog cafe.


 
What is this Sausage Dog Cafe business I keep hearing about?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 1, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sausage+dog+cafe


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 1, 2013)

did anyone ever go to either movement at mass or escape from samsiri (sp) at fridge? i've been to plenty of doos in my time, and they were the best club nights i have ever been to.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 1, 2013)

1/3 that it lasts no longer than a year, the sausage dog cafe.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 1, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> 1/3 that it lasts no longer than a year, the sausage dog cafe.


It may never open as they seem to have only got £1k of the £50k start up money they requested


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 1, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It may never open as they seem to have only got £1k of the £50k start up money they requested


told you!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 1, 2013)

oh no.. I'm very sad about Sitifis.. lovely lovely man with a lovely family who was always very kind to us.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2013)

Me too. I loved their mezzo.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> It may never open as they seem to have only got £1k of the £50k start up money they requested


I heard that it was definitely going ahe d.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I heard that it was definitely going ahe d.


You could well be right, I was just referring the indiegogo site where they were hoping people would give them £50k in exchange for hotdogs.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/322066


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get some wood in Brixton?. I need to knock up some frames for canvas so reasonably sturdy, Acre lane?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> where I can get some wood in Brixton?



Fnarr / bone / etc....


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 1, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some wood in Brixton?. I need to knock up some frames for canvas so reasonably sturdy, Acre lane?


Acre lane ?
timber?
http://www.acrelanetimber.co.uk/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some wood in Brixton?. I need to knock up some frames for canvas so reasonably sturdy, Acre lane?


I've got one long thinnish bit of wood that will do for that...see the recycling forum for dimensions.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

This sausage dog cafe is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> This sausage dog cafe is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of.


Oh not really. My son, when he was about 14, had this idea for a music festival where all the food stalls only had sausages and suitable accompaniments. He wanted to call it the Sausage Fest, not realising that was a double entendre.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 2, 2013)

It is ridiculous. It's not a cafe selling sausages and hot dogs but a cafe that has actual live (sausage) dogs for the amusement of customers. Barking.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 2, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> It is ridiculous. It's not a cafe selling sausages and hot dogs but a cafe that has actual live (sausage) dogs for the amusement of customers. Barking.



You what? 

You are taking the piss?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok just clicked on the funding link. That has to be a Chris Morris project surely.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 2, 2013)

I think it's real.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

Jesus wept.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 2, 2013)

Shame to hear about stiffies... I really like that place. Tasty food and value too. Really dont want sausage dog cafe on my street. It just feels weird and wrongers.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh the other hand, if the dogs are just a ploy to get publicity, I could probably enjoy a cafe with lots of interesting sausages.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 2, 2013)

A super sausage cafe would be ace... I dont think this is going to be tho


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 2, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Shame to hear about stiffies... I really like that place. Tasty food and value too. Really dont want sausage dog cafe on my street. It just feels weird and wrongers.


stiffies would have done great at that sausage fest planned 6 posts above
/grabs coat


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2013)

All this airbrushing of the dachshunds image to make them look cute rather than tormentors of badgers and other burrowing creatures doesn't cut the mustard surely ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

I can see pickets by the animal rightists...


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 2, 2013)

My understanding* is that the Canterbury is owned by Conway Taverns - the same small family group that also owns the Marquis of Lorne. They owned about 20 pubs in their heyday, all backstreet boozers, which are being slowly sold off as the backstreets become worth something - the Crown and Anchor on Brixton Road being a classic example. Don't know what that means for the Canterbury though as I think that was the most profitable of the bunch.

(*otherwise known as rumours I've picked up from semi-pissed pub chat so please dont treat as fact)


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, and last post was in response to question on Feb thread if anyone's wondering what I'm on about!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 2, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've got one long thinnish bit of wood that will do for that...see the recycling forum for dimensions.


I needed loads, and got it at the hardware shop opposite the ice rink.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Another crash on the bend in Railton road near Herne hill.

http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/news/railton-road-crash-saturday-morning


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 2, 2013)

good cafe in brixton for evening studying? quiet, stays open late, big tables?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 2, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Another crash on the bend in Railton road near Herne hill.
> 
> http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/news/railton-road-crash-saturday-morning


There's a few cracks in that new build, it looks like it's falling down.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 2, 2013)

sausage dogs? dogs in buns? cafe's with dogs in served by sausages? dogs in outfits? what the fuck is going on??????????


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> good cafe in brixton for evening studying? quiet, stays open late, big tables?


The Lounge can work day-time, but not so sure in the evenings, it seems quite popular with the drinking crowd.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

MillwallShoes, just seen a pic of the Effra Social Club, near the Hobgobshite-anannie...looks like that might fit the bill as in big tables and not too loud and crowded.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> MillwallShoes, just seen a pic of the Effra Social Club, near the Hobgobshite-anannie...looks like that might fit the bill as in big tables and not too loud and crowded.



just been in. an extraordinary place. bizarre. like time travel back to the 70s. good real ale and even wine.

they have live acts for evenings


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> just been in. an extraordinary place. bizarre. like time travel back to the 70s. good real ale and even wine.
> 
> they have live acts for evenings


Think we might pop in tonight.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

Even if you don't smoke, you'll feel as if you should light up in there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

They are apparently dog-friendly too. The guide dogs were in there today (off-duty, not harnessed up, just in there after a free run in Brockwell Park).


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> just been in. an extraordinary place. bizarre. like time travel back to the 70s. good real ale and even wine.
> 
> they have live acts for evenings


I thought that might have been you with the two little girls?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep! Cover blown. Was it you I spoke to?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

If she had two guide dogs, then yes.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

There's probably a good joke to be made here. But no, didn't speak.


----------



## Choc (Mar 2, 2013)

i miss brixton a lot.

and oh i wouldn't want to live in that house in railton road by the bend. i do remember just after they built the thing a lorry crashed in. what a nightmare.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 2, 2013)

They ain't hers, leanderman they're my husband's (one retired, one working).


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2013)

I gathered that!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2013)

Choc said:


> i miss brixton a lot.
> 
> and oh i wouldn't want to live in that house in railton road by the bend. i do remember just after they built the thing a lorry crashed in. what a nightmare.


 
That was the one I was remembering - crashed right into the living room! (Luckily no-one was living there at the time)


----------



## kittyP (Mar 3, 2013)

A load of fireworks just gone off in SW9.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Effra Social was rammed before 10, like 20 minutes to get a drink rammed. Love the venue, not sure about the all-white, all-m/c, all-30s crowd. Speaking as a white 30 something m/c dude.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Effra Social was rammed before 10, like 20 minutes to get a drink rammed. Love the venue, not sure about the all-white, all-m/c, all-30s crowd. Speaking as a white 30 something m/c dude.


 
As per my post before - it's just the same as the much hated Granville Arcade; its Editors early adopter approach re. Federation again - fine now, but give it six months and I think as 'other people' arrive it will be called potentially the death of all things 80s / 90s brixton.

For context I am saying this having just come back from Deptford Greenwich boarders where an old local is now gastroed to hell - perfectly fine for the night I went to, but no longer a place where a range of people could go and find solace in a common denominator where the pub was somewhere to go where you could buy booze (not at the shops) and drink it with people you might have more than a nodding acquaintance with. It was all mushroom coloured walls, doom bar & roast beetroot like every other pub of that type. I guess that comes with a more transient renting community, and demand for property. 

That said; I recognise 10 long term brixton people in Editor's photos of the opening night; I'm guessing you were with Ted & Zelda's bloke? and most of the (white & MC) shop & bar keepers I know had been in there since thursday saying good things. If they can balance the pub vs creche vs. late night thing then good for them.

Everywhere in Brixton seemed busy today - Windrush Sq had more square glasses & 'normal' people happily mingling. I felt a bit nostalgic in the car back in Peckham, but saw 4 old drinking haunts with shuttered up windows.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't know Ted and Zelda. I did manage to compliment one lady who was bloody dominating the dance floor at the Albert - she was well pleased when I asked if she was a professional dancer (as opposed to a professional).

It was also incredibly busy tonight. Most impressively of all, there were more people walking up Effra Rd than down.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 3, 2013)

I think it can only be a good thing as it keeps the arrivistes out of the Albert.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think it can only be a good thing as it keeps the arrivistes out of the Albert.


 
 There were a couple there tonight, but luckily they're quickly crowded out by the regular chaos pilots.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It was also incredibly busy tonight. Most impressively of all, there were more people walking up Effra Rd than down.


 
It's just been a crazy weekend. We were so busy we had to turn people away from the Canterbury last night, telling them how to get to the Albert.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2013)

And now the helicopter arrives!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

ianw said:


> It's just been a crazy weekend. We were so busy we had to turn people away from the Canterbury last night, telling them how to get to the Albert.


It's only gonna get worse I think. And I do mean worse.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's only gonna get worse I think. And I do mean worse.


 
For us it was a combination of musically compatible gigs happening at the Academy and the Grosvenor and us ending up as the afterparty for both. We didn't have many people who didn't understand what we were about. As long as people get it/are respectful, then I've no problem with new people coming in.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

There was loads of new faces at the Offline Albert, but seeing as a young couple came up at the end and said that the music was the best they'd heard at a club for years, I was more than happy.

They were probably drunk, mind.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 3, 2013)

We sent loads of people your way!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2013)

editor said:


> There was loads of new faces at the Offline Albert, but seeing as a young couple came up at the end and said that the music was the best they'd heard at a club for years, I was more than happy.
> 
> They were probably drunk, mind.


 
Tonight was shit. Proper Clapham.

.... and puke (not graffitti) all over the bogs....


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think it can only be a good thing as it keeps the arrivistes out of the Albert.


 
A few people came down to the Albert moaning about the queues and drink prices in the Effra Social early evening. Only one I remember was a chap saying he paid £9 for a two single house whisky and cokes. Guess that is kinda the market they are targeting, horses for courses... 

Not really comparable venues (Effra/Albert) though are they


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone see this on the High Street? 







(not my pic, was on twitter @LydiaMagic)


----------



## tallulahj (Mar 3, 2013)

ianw said:


> For us it was a combination of musically compatible gigs happening at the Academy and the Grosvenor and us ending up as the afterparty for both. We didn't have many people who didn't understand what we were about. As long as people get it/are respectful, then I've no problem with new people coming in.


 
Did you get a lot of Grosvenor-ites? We were 4 deep at the bar (for at least 4 hrs) till the last band finished and about 1/2 of the lot disappeared in your direction as apparently they had discounted entry with their wristbands. If so, THANK YOU 

eta: Friday? 'London Popfest' crowd?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's only gonna get worse I think. And I do mean worse.


 
Town really was heaving last night. Lot of people in all the pubs and all the pavements were packed at 9pm, I would think it got busier too? Good for the pubs but does feel a bit like a Friday night in San Antonio at times  
Good for the pubs and food outlets for sure, also bodes well for the Holiday Inn which is on its way. I hope that we are not about to enter the hell that is hen/stag parties


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I would think it got busier too?


 
It sure did.  We came out of the underground at 11pm.  It felt like we'd walked into a carnival.  People absolutely everywhere,  including girls dressed as superwoman.  My daughter actually said "Wow!!  Never seen Brixton this busy in the evening.  Even on a weekend. "


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> including girls dressed as superwoman


 
It is probably a bit miserable but I hate fancy dress, more so in public


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

(((Railton Road)))

The smash, which happened at Alexander House about 4am yesterday, woke neighbours and caused extensive damage.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 3, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> It sure did. We came out of the underground at 11pm. It felt like we'd walked into a carnival. People absolutely everywhere, including girls dressed as superwoman. My daughter actually said "Wow!! Never seen Brixton this busy in the evening. Even on a weekend. "


the once fearful public perception of the place (that kept the ignorant away, and the open minded attracted) is changing. so you've got a smallish town, with loads of already good bars/pubs/clubs (that once served the non-fearful and open-minded), now attracting the once fearful amongst the always open-minded. result - busy town.

not sure even i follow that


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 3, 2013)

.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 3, 2013)

tallulahj said:


> Did you get a lot of Grosvenor-ites? We were 4 deep at the bar (for at least 4 hrs) till the last band finished and about 1/2 of the lot disappeared in your direction as apparently they had discounted entry with their wristbands. If so, THANK YOU
> 
> eta: Friday? 'London Popfest' crowd?


 
Yeah, a load came along. Those wristbands were just for discounted entry to HDIF. It was a fun night!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

Waking up today I almost had to do a double-take - have I ever seen Brixton so busy with so white and m/c customers? The fearful are certainly less so it seems.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2013)

I like moaning about middle class whites people taking over Brixton when I will be rushing down to the Crown and Anchor at 4pm and looking forward to it


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

ianw said:


> For us it was a combination of musically compatible gigs happening at the Academy and the Grosvenor and us ending up as the afterparty for both. We didn't have many people who didn't understand what we were about. As long as people get it/are respectful, then I've no problem with new people coming in.


Glad to hear it. Any updates on the Canterbury? Is it staying?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Town really was heaving last night.


 My sofa-surfer nipped out (well, lumbered) to get supplies of cider and baccy and came back astonished and asked if I knew if there was anything specific happening.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 3, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> asked if I knew if there was anything specific happening.


gentrification.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 3, 2013)

He might do OK out of it. He's a bouncer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> As per my post before - it's just the same as the much hated Granville Arcade; its Editors early adopter approach re. Federation again - fine now, but give it six months and I think as 'other people' arrive it will be called potentially the death of all things 80s / 90s brixton.
> 
> For context I am saying this having just come back from Deptford Greenwich boarders where an old local is now gastroed to hell - perfectly fine for the night I went to, but no longer a place where a range of people could go and find solace in a common denominator where the pub was somewhere to go where you could buy booze (not at the shops) and drink it with people you might have more than a nodding acquaintance with. It was all mushroom coloured walls, doom bar & roast beetroot like every other pub of that type. I guess that comes with a more transient renting community, and demand for property.
> 
> ...


Which pub in Deptford? Royal Albert?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Tonight was shit. Proper Clapham.
> 
> .... and puke (not graffitti) all over the bogs....


Eeeugh. Glad I gave it a miss then.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> (((Railton Road)))
> 
> The smash, which happened at Alexander House about 4am yesterday, woke neighbours and caused extensive damage.


 
Saw the damage last night - it's quite something.  People take that corner much too fast.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> A few people came down to the Albert moaning about the queues and drink prices in the Effra Social early evening. Only one I remember was a chap saying he paid £9 for a two single house whisky and cokes. Guess that is kinda the market they are targeting, horses for courses...
> 
> Not really comparable venues (Effra/Albert) though are they


 
Hendo says the beer is quite a bit cheaper than the Prince Regent, which isn't hard.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Town really was heaving last night.


 

A lot of people got paid on Thursday/Friday, which may have had something to do with it.


----------



## zeldarhiando (Mar 3, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> did anyone ever go to either movement at mass or escape from samsiri (sp) at fridge? i've been to plenty of doos in my time, and they were the best club nights i have ever been to.


Me!


----------



## clandestino (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Glad to hear it. Any updates on the Canterbury? Is it staying?


 
I didn't ask. I guess when I need to know they'll tell me, but I just figured it's not really any of my business. Even if they said they were closing in six months, I wouldn't jump ship early. We've been there too long, so we'll stay til the end, whenever that may be. Hopefully not any time soon.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)

ianw said:


> I didn't ask. I guess when I need to know they'll tell me, but I just figured it's not really any of my business. Even if they said they were closing in six months, I wouldn't jump ship early. We've been there too long, so we'll stay til the end, whenever that may be. Hopefully not any time soon.


Cheers.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 3, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> did anyone ever go to either movement at mass or escape from samsiri (sp) at fridge? i've been to plenty of doos in my time, and they were the best club nights i have ever been to.


Escape from Samsara was a lot of fun - fond dayglo and Vicks memories. They had a night last year at The Coronet.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 3, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Escape from Samsara was a lot of fun - fond dayglo and Vicks memories. They had a night last year at The Coronet.


yep. incredible, friendly atmosphere, looking back.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 3, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> did anyone ever go to either movement at mass or escape from samsiri (sp) at fridge? i've been to plenty of doos in my time, and they were the best club nights i have ever been to.


Escape from Samsara.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

I've never really liked them as it was all a bit Goa/hippy/dayglo to me, but I went to quite a few Escape From Samsara/Return To The Source etc nights.


----------



## gmac (Mar 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Glad to hear it. Any updates on the Canterbury? Is it staying?


What? Eh? The boozer's closing?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never really liked them as it was all a bit Goa/hippy/dayglo to me, but I went to quite a few Escape From Samsara/Return To The Source etc nights.


I was working there as building manager,starting at 10am and was normally there at 4am so don't have a clear idea about what was happening.It usually ended with me and the production manager off our faces.It was however fun.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2013)

gmac said:


> What? Eh? The boozer's closing?


It was mentioned in last month's thread. Let me spin off a new thread for it because I think it's important enough.

Edit: here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...on-applies-for-planning-change-of-use.307099/


----------



## gmac (Mar 3, 2013)

Well that's a bit shit isn't it? That's where I drink.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I was in the Albert on Saturday but am unsure. Does anyone know?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I was in the Albert on Saturday but am unsure. Does anyone know?


and quoted as a double like  top post this


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think I was in the Albert on Saturday but am unsure. Does anyone know?



I saw you ^


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's a few cracks in that new build, it looks like it's falling down.


 
it's not the first time a car has gone into it, either.  literally as soon as it was finished some bloke crashed his car right into it.  did a runner leaving his girlfriend unconscious in the passenger seat.  i got a good photo somewhere.


----------



## eroom (Mar 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's not the first time a car has gone into it, either. literally as soon as it was finished some bloke crashed his car right into it. did a runner leaving his girlfriend unconscious in the passenger seat. i got a good photo somewhere.


 
It would suggest the traffic calming done last year was pretty pointless.

There used to be a garage on that bend and I remember one of the mechanics telling me that a car would pile into it every year or two.

I seem to remember that for quite a long time, after the garage closed and before the flats went up, there was just a wall of tyres there, which was probably a pretty good inadvertent safety measure.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

CUNT


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


>


 

massive dickhead


----------



## crawl (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone else been receiving loads of "Sell Your House now!" letters about how young professionals are moving into the area and need places to live...?

Kind of got the feeling that all us flat sharers are going to be out on our asses once the landlords realize they can make tons of money from the gentrification crowd. It makes me nervous, anyway. I've scanned a couple of anyone wants to see them. We now receive them almost daily from different agencies. Foxton is rather aggressive


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2013)

there were five leaflets from one company pushed through our door today.  to go with the 20 or 30 we've received in the last fortnight.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2013)

also, flat sharers will be fine, landlords will just raise your rent more if they can. these leaflets aren't aimed at landlords really, they're aimed at owner-occupiers, on behalf of buy-to-letters.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 4, 2013)

crawl said:


> Has anyone else been receiving loads of "Sell Your House now!" letters about how young professionals are moving into the area and need places to live...?
> 
> Kind of got the feeling that all us flat sharers are going to be out on our asses once the landlords realize they can make tons of money from the gentrification crowd. It makes me nervous, anyway. I've scanned a couple of anyone wants to see them. We now receive them almost daily from different agencies. Foxton is rather aggressive


Yes, five from Fuckstons so far and I'm in social housing.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's not the first time a car has gone into it, either. literally as soon as it was finished some bloke crashed his car right into it. did a runner leaving his girlfriend unconscious in the passenger seat. i got a good photo somewhere.


Apparently it was a stolen car and one of the guys was knocked unconscious, but his mates still managed to get him out of the car and they legged it.


----------



## gmac (Mar 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Apparently it was a stolen car and one of the guys was knocked unconscious, but his mates still managed to get him out of the car and they legged it.


 
It looks like a car that was steaming along CH lane that evening, I was about to cross and stuck a sarcastic leg out and the occupants stopped and wanted a row.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 4, 2013)

crawl said:


> Has anyone else been receiving loads of "Sell Your House now!" letters about how young professionals are moving into the area and need places to live...?
> 
> Kind of got the feeling that all us flat sharers are going to be out on our asses once the landlords realize they can make tons of money from the gentrification crowd. It makes me nervous, anyway. I've scanned a couple of anyone wants to see them. We now receive them almost daily from different agencies. Foxton is rather aggressive


 
We get letters marked "URGENT - Please Forward to Legal Owner". Being the legal owner, I open them. They are not urgent. They are a nasty way of agents soliciting for instructions. They are intended to scare tenants to thinking that there might be a problem with the property.  Occasionally I complain and am told that they'll take me off their list. Fuckers never do, because they're mostly just bulk-leafletted along with the pizza menus.  They are a relatively minor evil in scale of evils perpetrated by estate agents, but they are none the less evil.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Since our landlady is selling up and has hired Fuckstons I have to deal with the cunts on a regular basis now. Missed a call earlier from them, they left a message saying I should call back. Like hell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I saw you ^


Ah, it's all falling into place. Another Urbanite was working behind the bar too.
And there were other Urbanites. Ahhhhhh.
 

I wasn't too disgraceful was I?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, it's all falling into place. Another Urbanite was working behind the bar too.
> And there were other Urbanites. Ahhhhhh.
> 
> 
> I wasn't too disgraceful was I?


I had to leave I was so disgusted with you. Get a fucking grip, man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 4, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, five from Fuckstons so far and I'm in social housing.


 
I got 6 in one week a couple of weeks ago 

I'm going to start collecting them and then dump them in one of their offices one day


----------



## leanderman (Mar 4, 2013)

You will have your chance on Saturday, when it opens


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 4, 2013)

pick up a few dog poos with them first.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2013)

In anticipation of their opening on Saturday, Foxtons has some ludicrously priced properties:

For £1.75million, the Citadel, a two-bed, no garden house in Blenheim Gardens, opposite the sorting office and Windmill venue
http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=f2c046b9d085f1979f14aab589417ceb

For £475,000, a two-bed flat 750sq ft flat in Sudbourne Road
http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=e1c27f7e486db37f5b4f96dc5fd4d13a


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to live in a place called The Citadel. And have it equipped with cannons to ward off any oiks.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I want to live in a place called The Citadel. And have it equipped with cannons to ward off any oiks.


Citadel is the old name for a Salvo Army corps or church, which this was apparently. I like names which reflect a building's history.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 5, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a company that'll pick up 5 metres squared worth of old tiles and chip board? Southwark bulk waste won't take it. 

Thanks.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)

here's a thing. the neighbors two doors down have dismantled a cheap ikea bed and left the resulting detritus on the pavement outside their front gate. It's been there for nearly two weeks, presumably they expect the council to magic their shit away. Can i give the council a call and ask them to come get shot of it seeing as said neighbors clearly can't be arsed? Have considered knocking on the offending neighbors door and having a quiet word but they've been known to get a bit shouty-fists with people who challenge them and i'm really not in the mood.


ps. our house is about a minutes walk from a massive recycling depot.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> here's a thing. the neighbors two doors down have dismantled a cheap ikea bed and left the resulting detritus on the pavement outside their front gate. It's been there for nearly two weeks, presumably they expect the council to magic their shit away. Can i give the council a call and ask them to come get shot of it seeing as said neighbors clearly can't be arsed? Have considered knocking on the offending neighbors door and having a quiet word but they've been known to get a bit shouty-fists with people who challenge them and i'm really not in the mood.
> 
> 
> ps. our house is about a minutes walk from a massive recycling depot.


 
Report it as dumped on here:

http://www.fixmystreet.com/

Someone had flytipped a load of shite near ours a couple of weeks ago and it was gone within a couple of days of reporting


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this thread going to get stickied? The February one keeps confusing me ...


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Report it as dumped on here:
> 
> http://www.fixmystreet.com/
> 
> Someone had flytipped a load of shite near ours a couple of weeks ago and it was gone within a couple of days of reporting


ooh cheers! i will do just that.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> here's a thing. the neighbors two doors down have dismantled a cheap ikea bed and left the resulting detritus on the pavement outside their front gate. It's been there for nearly two weeks, presumably they expect the council to magic their shit away. Can i give the council a call and ask them to come get shot of it seeing as said neighbors clearly can't be arsed? Have considered knocking on the offending neighbors door and having a quiet word but they've been known to get a bit shouty-fists with people who challenge them and i'm really not in the mood.
> 
> 
> ps. our house is about a minutes walk from a massive recycling depot.


 
Part of the problem is that the Council now charge for bulk waste collection. Previously it was not a charged for service.

So people are putting stuff on streets instead.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it considered fly-tipping even if it is outside your own front door?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You will have your chance on Saturday, when it opens


 

Everyone who receives them should do it.  They'll probably get really excited at all these new customers, only to discover they're going to carpet their floor with junkmail


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Citadel is the old name for a Salvo Army corps or church, which this was apparently. I like names which reflect a building's history.


 
Are they not called Citadels any more then?  They were in the 70s


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2013)

I dont mind people putting stuff out if its in good working order... I've had a few bits of stuff off our street. Seems to be more and more broken crap being left by the big bins tho these day *mad*


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Is it considered fly-tipping even if it is outside your own front door?


If it is not on your property it is considered fly tipping.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 5, 2013)

Just some fucked old bits of MDF and faux-leather headboard in this case. It makes the street look like a right shit hole. There is a giant recycling depot a minute away. It's just fucking laziness. scumbags.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they not called Citadels any more then? They were in the 70s


Not something I know much about to be honest - this from wiki:


> Traditionally many corps were additionally called temples or citadels, such as Openshaw Citadel but a move is happening to remove confusing titles and simply refer to all Salvation Army faith communities as Corps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Not something I know much about to be honest - this from wiki:


 
I used to have to go to the Salvation Army but I started bunking in my teens


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

someone in our block put a kids rocking horse out by the bins and it is now sat three feet away from me by the telly. spotless! i've called it keith.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> someone in our block put a kids rocking horse out by the bins and it is now sat three feet away from me by the telly. spotless! i've called it keith.


after Mr Weller ?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

ha, no. chegwin.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 5, 2013)

Obviously, laziness comes into it, but a lot of this is the councils own doing. We now have to pay for bulky waste to be taken away and it often takes a week or two for it to be collected. Or, you can put it in the street at night and by 8am the next day it's been collected. For free.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> someone in our block put a kids rocking horse out by the bins and it is now sat three feet away from me by the telly. spotless! i've called it keith.


I have a chesterfield and two leather club chairs. As yet unnamed...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2013)

Keith is the best name. FACT.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Keith is the best name. FACT.


I can't call them all Keith.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 5, 2013)

Keith:


(interesting for nerds it's 98.6 in the U.S. and 98.4 in Europe).


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I can't call them all Keith.


call them both keith, but pronunce one "keef".


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> call them both keith, but pronunce one "keef".


 
pronounce the other one "raymond"  that way youll know which keef is which.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 5, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> pronounce the other one "raymond" that way youll know which keef is which.


good system.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I can't call them all Keith.



Yes. Yes you can.

You have to be the Keith you want to see in the world.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2013)

I see the ground floor of the former Loughborough Hotel is now advertising itself as the Loughborough Hotel Gallery.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, five from Fuckstons so far and I'm in social housing.


 
Have you suggested in the past you know a kitchen fitter? (I may be imagining this)


----------



## TruXta (Mar 5, 2013)

There's a for sale sign from Foxtons up outside our flat now


----------



## artyfarty (Mar 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> In anticipation of their opening on Saturday, Foxtons has some ludicrously priced properties:
> 
> For £1.75million, the Citadel, a two-bed, no garden house in Blenheim Gardens, opposite the sorting office and Windmill venue
> http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=f2c046b9d085f1979f14aab589417ceb
> ...


The Citadel place has been on the market for at least a year. Was a mere 1.3 mill not long ago.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's a for sale sign from Foxtons up outside our flat now


They do that sometimes to look like they've more business than they have. iirc they can get done for it.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 5, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They do that sometimes to look like they've more business than they have. iirc they can get done for it.


In this case I'm sad to say they actually are selling the flat we live in. Still  and  tho.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


>


They're doing a 0% commission thingie for sellers, hence the LL going with them.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They're doing a 0% commission thingie for sellers, hence the LL going with them.


When Foxtons do that it usually means the sales monkeys are on 0% too. Some years back, when I first looked into buying a flat, I ended up chatting to a Foxtons sales muppet from a newly opened branch. He'd been fed this line that as it was a new branch starting up, they needed to rustle up business as quickly as possible - which meant the sales bods working on 0% commission. He'd been told that this was in his own interests, as it'd allow him to rapidly build up a customer base, make sales, increase his standing in the firm, etc. Essentially, work hard for a wealthy company for next to nothing. He'd been brainwashed into believing that this was a good thing.

And now, 8 years on, I can't help feeling that Poundland have a lot to learn from Foxtons.


----------



## crawl (Mar 6, 2013)

Apparently those minis running around with the skeletal x-ray decals on the outside are all Foxton cars, too. I saw it in their brochure.

No heart or soul visible on the driver in the xray which seems about right


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 6, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Have you suggested in the past you know a kitchen fitter? (I may be imagining this)


I know a carpenter who fitted my kitchen and made shelves to fit in awkward spaces


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Some photos from a stroll down Brixton Station Road:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-photo...railway-arches-doorways-and-a-bridge-mystery/


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Our kitchen is falling apart but we're not going to get the looooong overdue refit promised by Lambeth until 2017. 

http://southwyckhouse.wordpress.com...wyck-house-is-right-at-the-back-of-the-queue/


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 6, 2013)

There seems to be some planning news about the former Brixton Cycles building at 435 Coldharbour Lane. Here's the page from the council site  http://goo.gl/OfvjE.  I can't make head or tale of it - could one of the urban planning geeks take a look? 

As for the Tesco rumour, I haven't heard anything definite. But wouldn't access for deliveries be a problem?  CHL is very narrow in front of the shop and there are stops for the 322 right there. I don't see how you could park trucks there unless it's when the 322 isn't running, between 1 am and 6 am. Would Tesco go for that? 

I'm told that the only access to the rear is through a small gate behind Market House. But that would need the cooperation of Soner, the owner of the Phoenix Cafe, and apparently he's dead against having Tesco as a neighbour.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There seems to be some planning news about the former Brixton Cycles building at 435 Coldharbour Lane.


 


> Applicant Name ......... Mr Jerry Knight​


 
..........Lexadon


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..........Lexadon


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2013)

Its here.......... 
http://www.lexadon.co.uk/projects/projects# 

complete with a porsche parked outside


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, main application went in last year: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ur-lane-to-be-demolished-planning-app.297160/

Will look like this:


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 6, 2013)

i like it. it all looks very le corbusier by way of ikea flatpack assembly instructions.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

It's not too bad, architecturally.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

I've definitely seen a lot worse and it looks like more than five seconds thought went into the façade, which makes a pleasant change.

Probably still look bland and boring once it's finished though. Love the car they've stuck in front of it. 100% Nu-Brix.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's not too bad, architecturally.


The uppers look good. Modern but all the right cues. Together with Clifton there is a little too much massing. It would be nice to see something other than the usual modern aluminium ground floor shop fronts.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The uppers look good. Modern but all the right cues. Together with Clifton there is a little too much massing. It would be nice to see something other than the usual modern aluminium ground floor shop fronts.


I look at what they managed with Leyton High Road and wish that they'd roll out a similar programme (with binding planning constraints) to the rest of London's High Streets.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


----------



## leanderman (Mar 6, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I look at what they managed with Leyton High Road and wish that they'd roll out a similar programme (with binding planning constraints) to the rest of London's High Streets.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


yeah, looks good, like it.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Lexadon have started demolishing the buildings at the back of the Angel.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I look at what they managed with Leyton High Road and wish that they'd roll out a similar programme (with binding planning constraints) to the rest of London's High Streets.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


They look great. I used to live on that street and it was a right dump then.

Love the way some media outlet has claimed copyright on what is clearly Google Street View images!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I look at what they managed with Leyton High Road and wish that they'd roll out a similar programme (with binding planning constraints) to the rest of London's High Streets.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


That looks good but the blurring out of Colonel Sanders' face confuses me. Has he been accused of something?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I look at what they managed with Leyton High Road and wish that they'd roll out a similar programme (with binding planning constraints) to the rest of London's High Streets.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-new-look-thats-Notting-Hill-EastEnders.html


 
I like how Colonel Saunder's face has been lightly blurred to protect his identity.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

Will Smith is enjoying a coffee in Federation!





> Dee-Dee Crosher @DeeDeeCrosher
> Will Smith in brixton @brixtonbuzz @BrixtonBlog pic.twitter.com/VD7QxUpl9K


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Is that Chuka Umunna next to him?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is that Chuka Umunna next to him?


 
It looks very much like him


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

nipsla said:


> It looks very much like him


Is it Ed next to Chuka?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 7, 2013)

it's jazzing jeffs, innit!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2013)

oh I think I know the dredds guy..   although it's difficult to tell from that angle.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is it Ed next to Chuka?


I told Will I was too busy, but to go ahead and have a coffee without me.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I told Will I was too busy, but to go ahead and have a coffee without me.


When he asked you who you were, did you say "I am legend"?


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 7, 2013)

OK enough of the nu-brickers starfuckery, let's get back to old-brixton bullet-dodging, does anyone know anything about the incident behind the police tapes on CHL? at 5.45 this morning they were along a fair stretch of the road from about nos 412-400.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

I've heard nothing but I'll ask about.


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 7, 2013)

Will Smith in Brixton, fuck hipsters this is when you know the place has gone to the dogs.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 7, 2013)

i like woll smoth. What's he ever done to you?

/hipsters derp a herp


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 7, 2013)

And another thing. All the loading bays in Atlantic Road are suspended for the whole of next week while the road gets resurfaced. 
They've arranged for a diversion for the bus route, but no indication of any alternative loading space. The markets and local shops depend on these bays for stock  deliveries, they are always busy.  The nearest other loading bay is on Brixton Station Road outside the ice-rink, but it's hardly accessible.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> And another thing. All the loading bays in Atlantic Road are suspended for the whole of next week while the road gets resurfaced.
> They've arranged for a diversion for the bus route, but no indication of any alternative loading space. The markets and local shops depend on these bays for stock deliveries, they are always busy. The nearest other loading bay is on Brixton Station Road outside the ice-rink, but it's hardly accessible.


People with wheelbarrows and time on their hand could make a buck off that.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2013)

Aside from celeb spotting; the cafe at Papa's Park is open again - with some of the people from Bonnington Square / Italo running it.

Can't find any web stuff at the moment on it; just a flyer.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2013)

Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?

The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?
> 
> The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


 
Hetherington Group Practice is good.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hetherington Group Practice is good.


Ah ffs, I'm just the wrong side of the border and not in their catchment area.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 7, 2013)

We use Brixton Hill surgery (it's about half way up the hill) and have had no complaints.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Ah ffs, I'm just the wrong side of the border and not in their catchment area.


Shame... Me and my OH are both with them, have had excellent service.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2013)

ajdown said:


> We use Brixton Hill surgery (it's about half way up the hill) and have had no complaints.


I'll give them a try, thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hetherington Group Practice is good.


 
Seconded.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Brixton Water Lane Surgery is okay. Very small and hard to get appointments though.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Water Lane Surgery is okay. Very small and hard to get appointments though.


Thanks Badgers.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 7, 2013)

Brixton Water Lane Surgery was crap when I was registered there, but it was a long time ago.  It's still my nearest one, but I'm with the Herne Hill Road Medical Practice now which is excellent.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

Any idea as to what has been going on along Loughborough road today ? Drove past earlier and there were riot vans, fire engines and ambulances and a general air of menace.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Any idea as to what has been going on along Loughborough road today ? Drove past earlier and there were riot vans, fire engines and ambulances and a general air of menace.


Will Smith and Chuka Umunna?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:
			
		

> Any idea as to what has been going on along Loughborough road today ? Drove past earlier and there were riot vans, fire engines and ambulances and a general air of menace.



Fair few police on foot our end (Myatts Fields) but only on foot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?
> 
> The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


 
Brixton Hill Group Practice used to have a good reputation.  Not sure what it's like now, despite still being a patient there but I had read a few complaints last time I checked their reviews


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Friend highly rates Gracefield Gardens


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> Any idea as to what has been going on along Loughborough road today ? Drove past earlier and there were riot vans, fire engines and ambulances and a general air of menace.


Dunno but there was gangs on bikes activity yesterday (as in a load of kids on bikes chasing another load of kids on bikes with much pedalling like the clappers from both) in the Moorlands/CHL vicinity.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 7, 2013)

We use the Brixton Hill surgery. It's ok. And you can get on-the-day appointments. 

Also, while you are waiting, you can read the 50+ bossy and largely pointless notices that adorn the walls.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got 2 black bin bags worth of old tiling. Can I stick it into my outside wheelie bin or will Southwark bin men not accept it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?
> 
> The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


 
tbh.. we moved from BWL surgery and compared with what we've moved to - it's nirvana.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?
> 
> The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


 
I use the Pavillion Medical Centre on Brighton Terrace. Always been great every time I've used them.
http://www.pavilionmedicalcentre.co.uk/


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I'll give them a try, thanks.


 
Another vote here for the Brixton Hill surgery. I wish I was still registered with them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We use the Brixton Hill surgery. It's ok. And you can get on-the-day appointments.
> 
> Also, while you are waiting, you can read the 50+ bossy and largely pointless notices that adorn the walls.


 
There's loads of them isn't there 

At least the big screen gives you something to look at (even if it is more medical advice)

I tried signing in the other week on their self check-in, but it wouldn't accept me as I was 24 hours early


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Dunno but there was gangs on bikes activity yesterday (as in a load of kids on bikes chasing another load of kids on bikes with much pedalling like the clappers from both) in the Moorlands/CHL vicinity.


There was a cluster of plain clothes cops grilling Da Yoot outside the Barrier Block just now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2013)

Mate of mine had a bit of a comedy moment with them yesterday. He turned a corner to see all these kids on bikes and they yelled "PAGANS!" and shot off with whirring feet all a-blur. What he didn't realise was there was another gang of kids on bikes behind him gaining ground fast.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 7, 2013)

I noticed this morning they had one of those big mobile police station vans set up outside the police station and a few other temporary structures dotted around. Maybe some big crackdown is happening and they are expecting to be processing more people - will see if its still there tonight.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


> There was a cluster of plain clothes cops grilling Da Yoot outside the Barrier Block just now.


There was an ambulance outside William Hill about an hour ago but I didn't see anything obvious going on.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> There was an ambulance outside William Hill about an hour ago but I didn't see anything obvious going on.


Possible trouble by William Hill? Who'd have thought of such a thing!


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 7, 2013)

The Sun has covered Will Smith's visit. They say he asked to be shown around the Brixton Harlem http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4829694/will-smith-takes-tour-of-South-london.html

And the Standard has a piece about Foxton's.


> I was recently driven around Brixton in a Foxtons Mini. If you want to know what it’s like to be loathed, jump in


.http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/r...get-power-only-by-merit-dream-on-8524405.html


----------



## ajdown (Mar 7, 2013)

Wonder if Will Smiths visit has anything to do with the recent Scientology activity in the area?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Water Lane Surgery is okay. Very small and hard to get appointments though.


Agreed.  You really have to hit the phone 5 minutes before opening time.

The GPs seem competent enough and they do at least check recent notes on the patient in front of them.  OTOH would I willingly register myself there?  No.  The waiting room does my head in.  Stuffy, cramped, accoustic nightmare.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Greebo said:


> The waiting room does my head in. Stuffy, cramped, accoustic nightmare.


 
And the bloody door that they never ever fucking fixed so that people would walk in and it wouldn't shut and the whole room would go from 100 degrees to freezing instantly.    I always used to feel like I was likely to catch as many illnesses in that waiting room as be cured.    And there is one particular receptionist there who I have had some pretty horrible experiences with.  

Anyway - still better than where I am now where they just don't give out any appointments any more.  I'm going to be moving again.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> And the bloody door<snip> I always used to feel like I was likely to catch as many illnesses in that waiting room as be cured.  And there is one particular receptionist <snip> still better than where I am now where they just don't give out any appointments any more. I'm going to be moving again.


(((gaijingirl)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> And the bloody door that they never ever fucking fixed so that people would walk in and it wouldn't shut and the whole room would go from 100 degrees to freezing instantly.  I always used to feel like I was likely to catch as many illnesses in that waiting room as be cured.  And there is one particular receptionist there who I have had some pretty horrible experiences with.
> 
> Anyway - still better than where I am now where they just don't give out any appointments any more. I'm going to be moving again.


 
My friend's surgery has a door to the doctor's rooms that has to be opened by receptionist, whereas my surgery has no such door.  You think how many germs are on that handle.

Another reason why I carry hand gel with me


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Some splits in local gangs recently, more police on the streets.  Does anyone know what happened at Loughborough yet?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 7, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Can urbanites recommend me a decent GP surgery to register within in SW2 (Or point me in the direction of a thread where this is discussed)?
> 
> The closest to me is on Brixton Water Lane but I see they don't get very good reviews (the fact that you can now review a GP makes me feel inredibly old by the way).


I recently moved from Brixton Water Lane to Brixton Hill as it is virtually impossible to get an appointment at BWL before you have either a) dropped dead or b) got better all by yourself. The receptionist at Brixton Hill did say it probably wouldn't be any better there, but it has been so far.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We use the Brixton Hill surgery. It's ok. And you can get on-the-day appointments.
> 
> Also, while you are waiting, you can read the 50+ bossy and largely pointless notices that adorn the walls.


 
Funny you should mention that as I was almost moved to write to them about it, it just makes you feel like you are back at primary school.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Shame really. I have moved to the Vassell Medical centre on Vassell Rd and they are excellent, SW9 though.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 7, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Funny you should mention that as I was almost moved to write to them about it, it just makes you feel like you are back at primary school.


 
I keep meaning to write to them too. Let's do it. 

The notices in Buzz lighting on Acre Lane come a close second: 'You break it, you pay for it', 'Put away your mobile or we won't serve you', 'Please do not ask for credit' and so on ... and on


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I keep meaning to write to them too. Let's do it.


 
OK, will do.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


> There was a cluster of plain clothes cops grilling Da Yoot outside the Barrier Block just now.


 
And some very obvious plain clothes ones in cars on the bottom end of Atlantic Road tonight too.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 7, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> OK, will do.


 
There is an email form on their website. I just sent them this, in my most pompous manner:

I really like your surgery but one thing annoys me: the proliferation of in-house notices.

Every wall seems to be covered with warnings, messages and other communications in CAPITAL letters.

Most strike me as unnecessary or redundant; many are patronising; some are downright bizarre.

I think one even says something like "If you need an interpreter please ask".

Could something be done please to tone it down?

Best wishes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There is an email form on their website. I just sent them this, in my most pompous manner:
> 
> I really like your surgery but one thing annoys me: the proliferation of in-house notices.
> 
> ...


 

Can't see the wood for the trees in there.  It's definitely not as good as it used to be, and now there are loads more male doctors (I think nurse told me there were now FOUR.  There only used to be one), so if you want female doctor, you may have to wait longer nowadays


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The notices in Buzz lighting on Acre Lane come a close second: 'You break it, you pay for it', 'Put away your mobile or we won't serve you', 'Please do not ask for credit' and so on ... and on



The best in Brixton by a country mile were at Little Angels nursery, where our two used to go. It wasn't so much the individual notices, rather the proliferation and the fact they *never took any down*. 

After a while even 'The Management' (self-styled) realised the impact of each additional notice was being diluted; rather than editing they decided the solution was to emphasise by identifying new notices as being "Important Notices". It was a notice arms race that could only result in mutually assured confusion.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There is an email form on their website. I just sent them this, in my most pompous manner:
> 
> I really like your surgery but one thing annoys me: the proliferation of in-house notices.
> 
> ...


"I was just wondering if you would perhaps take the time to sit for 5 minutes in one of your chairs in reception and imagine what it would be like to be a sick person having to read the myriad of the signs telling them what they should and shouldn’t do?

It’s actually quite unsettling.

If you be persuaded to prune them down a bit, it would really help to create a more tranquil atmosphere."

Will send now


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 7, 2013)

pah, at stockwell group practice they not only have bossy notices plastered all over the place, they also bombard you with a running tickertape of all the same bossy 'don't do this, you can't do that, we won't do the other' negative messages on a dot matrix board. weirdly you feel a bit more intimidated by them in that format.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> pah, at stockwell group practice they not only have bossy notices plastered all over the place, they also bombard you with a running tickertape of all the same bossy 'don't do this, you can't do that, we won't do the other' negative messages on a dot matrix board. weirdly you feel a bit more intimidated by them in that format.


 
Oh, we're much more modern on Brixton Hill. We have a big tv screen, none of that dot matrix nonsense.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm hearing more about the incident on Coldharbour Lane last night. I'm trying to check the facts but it doesn't look good so far


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> I recently moved from Brixton Water Lane to Brixton Hill as it is virtually impossible to get an appointment at BWL before you have either a) dropped dead or b) got better all by yourself. The receptionist at Brixton Hill did say it probably wouldn't be any better there, but it has been so far.


 
http://www.edithcavellsurgery.co.uk/ just the other side of Brixton Hill can usually see me same day.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Aside from celeb spotting; the cafe at Papa's Park is open again - with some of the people from Bonnington Square / Italo running it.
> 
> Can't find any web stuff at the moment on it; just a flyer.


 
Papa's is a great little playground. It's only tiny but it's free to use and run by volunteers. Niece hatter loves the roundabout. It has a free-to-use basketball/football court as well.

Here's the flyer for the new caff. Open Weds to Sunday. Pizza on Fri/Sat nite and brekkie at the weekend. Didn't realise some of the Bonnington people were behind it 







They are on Twitter too https://twitter.com/PapasCaf


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2013)

neighbours across the road aren't happy.....look at the pavement outside their house


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.com/


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> neighbours across the road aren't happy.....look at the pavement outside their house


Just wait a few years, it'll read "YOUR MOUSSE IS SHIT"


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 8, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i like woll smoth. What's he ever done to you?
> 
> /hipsters derp a herp


 
Endless cheesy movies and his damn awful music.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

Is anyone else getting the feeling that there's a bit of a nasty vibe bubbling up on the streets recently? I've been seeing a lot more cop activity and I'm hearing talk about some very unpleasant stuff going on....


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 8, 2013)

Not really Ed, but then I haven't been actually 'out' in Brixton for a while. 

Can you share a little more about what has (allegedly) been going on?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Not really Ed, but then I haven't been actually 'out' in Brixton for a while.
> 
> Can you share a little more about what has (allegedly) been going on?


I don't want to stir things up unnecessarily, but I'll post up more detail since I get the full facts (if they emerge). It's all about gangs, inevitably.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Personally, just in general seeing more police on the streets makes me feel more nervous, not safer - I just assume they know something we don't.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2013)

Not seen anything out of the ordinary of late, but admittedly I've not spent that much time hanging out around Brixton lately.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been on foot a lot over the last week and have seen a fair police presence. Walked past a few morning raids, and seen more police in the daytime generally. 

Quite used to the police being about nights, especially weekends. Less used to seeing them about on the morning/day doing raids. Had just put it down to me noticing more... 

Dunno


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 8, 2013)

Whatever bad things are going on, would everyone please exaggerate and publicise them as much as possible. It's the only way to put the brakes on property values.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> Whatever bad things are going on, would everyone please exaggerate and publicise them as much as possible. It's the only way to put the brakes on property values.



Meh


----------



## leanderman (Mar 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Whatever bad things are going on, would everyone please exaggerate and publicise them as much as possible. It's the only way to put the brakes on property values.



Lots of burglaries in our street if that helps.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

Not really been out and about to notice, but friend in Lewisham feels a change in the air.  Could be countrywide what with all these new cuts pissing people off, or maybe it's just South London and gang-related


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 8, 2013)

Clambering onto the 159 I observe a saccharine green glow emanating from the new Foxtons across the street. A cabal of tightly suited boys and girls are gathered therein, with a number of other people sipping sour white wine and staring up at a presentation onscreen. It's a launch party I guess, but it looks more like the opening scene of a particularly bad horror movie involving zombies and blue eyed cyborgs.  

THEY ARE AMONG US!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 8, 2013)

dunno but found a day glo orange condom in my front garden this week......


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> THEY ARE AMONG US!


 
It has begun...........


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 8, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I observe a saccharine green glow emanating from the new Foxtons across the street. A cabal of tightly suited boys and girls are gathered therein, with a number of other people sipping sour white wine and staring up at a presentation onscreen.  THEY ARE AMONG US!


 
They are IN MY ROAD, IMPINGIN' on my rezidence ... got home one night this week to literally walk into one of the zombies with a wannabe buyer/victim, coming out of one of the (soon-to-be-formerly) council blocks, steering the n00b by the shoulder as he complained weakly about 'lack of space' and 'not a lot of bathroom for the money' etc.

I tutted loudly at both of them. But did not dare to do anything more radical or unfriendly than that. Neckshot soon, please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> They are IN MY ROAD, IMPINGIN' on my rezidence ... got home one night this week to literally walk into one of the zombies with a wannabe buyer/victim, coming out of one of the (soon-to-be-formerly) council blocks, steering the n00b by the shoulder as he complained weakly about 'lack of space' and 'not a lot of bathroom for the money' etc.
> 
> I tutted loudly at both of them. But did not dare to do anything more radical or unfriendly than that. Neckshot soon, please.


 
They're going to make The Albert their local

eta: Lunchtime drinks *AND *after work drinks

They may like it that much, they'll use it at weekends as well


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're going to make The Albert their local
> 
> eta: Lunchtime drinks *AND *after work drinks
> 
> They may like it that much, they'll use it at weekends as well


Where will they park the minis


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Where will they park the minis


The pop-up car park beneath editor's flat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The pop-up car park beneath editor's flat.


 
and the back garden of The Albert


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The pop-up car park beneath editor's flat.


*polite applause*


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're going to make The Albert their local
> 
> eta: Lunchtime drinks *AND *after work drinks
> 
> They may like it that much, they'll use it at weekends as well


I'll make sure I finetune a DJ selection that will drive them out of the bar and screaming into their minis, ne'er to return.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 8, 2013)

Just saw on another forum the 414 is supposedly closed for a bit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll make sure I finetune a DJ selection that will drive them out of the bar and screaming into their minis, ne'er to return.


I suggest the Birdie Song and that awful Keith thingy & Orville one about flying...there must be copies on t'interweb,


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I suggest the Birdie Song and that awful Keith thingy & Orville one about flying...there must be copies on t'interweb,


 
Here you go, 'cos I know you want to listen to it really


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll pass on that one Minnie. Luckily the barrier block is a very solid barrier indeed and I'm behind it...


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I suggest the Birdie Song and that awful Keith thingy & Orville one about flying...there must be copies on t'interweb,


That's exactly the sort of thing those "wacky" Foxtons cunts would love.

This is more like it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Is anyone else getting the feeling that there's a bit of a nasty vibe bubbling up on the streets recently? I've been seeing a lot more cop activity and I'm hearing talk about some very unpleasant stuff going on....


There's been a LOT more police around on Fridays and at the weekends recently....and plenty of (obvious) plain clothes cops hanging around. It's been noticeable. Though I think part of it is cos central Brixton seems a lot more busy on the weekends than it was a few years - a bit more clapham and fighty


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Just saw on another forum the 414 is supposedly closed for a bit?


Well when I went past yesterday morning on my way to Buckingham Palace (as you do), bar 414 was sealed off with police tape and a couple of cop cars outside so I'm guessing that there was an incident inside/outside the venue


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> Well when I went past yesterday morning on my way to Buckingham Palace (as you do), bar 414 was sealed off with police tape and a couple of cop cars outside so I'm guessing that there was an incident inside/outside the venue





Snow tomorrow/Monday forecast


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2013)

According to the SLP, last weekend there was a knife attack on Barrington Road, a stabbing and shooting in two separate incidents in Clapham, a stabbing on Streatham High Road and a stabbing at a house party off Flaxman Road in Camberwell (SLP say that's Brixton, but they aren't 100% accurate on what locals call a place and I know people in that block and they say Camberwell). So, just the one incident in Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2013)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> Well when I went past yesterday morning on my way to Buckingham Palace (as you do), bar 414 was sealed off with police tape and a couple of cop cars outside so I'm guessing that there was an incident inside/outside the venue



Yeah. I heard  but not officially. Guess it will be shut this weekend


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 9, 2013)

I really feel for the owner. He's done so much to have a friendly trouble-free venue for decades.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> According to the SLP, last weekend there was a knife attack on Barrington Road, a stabbing and shooting in two separate incidents in Clapham, a stabbing on Streatham High Road and a stabbing at a house party off Flaxman Road in Camberwell (SLP say that's Brixton, but they aren't 100% accurate on what locals call a place and I know people in that block and they say Camberwell). So, just the one incident in Brixton.



a neighbour was mugged on our road last night. head kicked in. woke up in hospital. usual story.

i think we are now going to put up cctv cameras


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> According to the SLP, last weekend there was a knife attack on Barrington Road, a stabbing and shooting in two separate incidents in Clapham, a stabbing on Streatham High Road and a stabbing at a house party off Flaxman Road in Camberwell (SLP say that's Brixton, but they aren't 100% accurate on what locals call a place and I know people in that block and they say Camberwell). So, just the one incident in Brixton.


Apparently there have been 11 serious stabbings or shootings in the past week in Lambeth, fucks sake


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Apparently there have been 11 serious stabbings or shootings in the past week in Lambeth, fucks sake



How does that compare to other Boroughs? Southwark?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2013)

no idea tbh mate


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> no idea tbh mate



Just curious. Not good, just curious how it compares to other Boroughs and Lambeth a year, two or five ago. Better/worse/unchanged?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The pop-up car park beneath editor's flat.


 
You made tea come out my nose


----------



## leanderman (Mar 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just curious. Not good, just curious how it compares to other Boroughs and Lambeth a year, two or five ago. Better/worse/unchanged?



Getting stats out of the police is painful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently there have been 11 serious stabbings or shootings in the past week in Lambeth, fucks sake


I would have thought all stabbings and shootings were serious


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Snow tomorrow/Monday forecast


 
I can't see snow but it looks like the temp is supposed to be rapidly dropping again. 
Sw9 Monday. Highs of +1 and lows of -3


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I would have thought all stabbings and shootings were serious


mrs hatter stabbed (well, poked) me with a knife this morning and I was only doing the washing up!


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I would have thought all stabbings and shootings were serious


 
Well yes but sometimes people are badly hurt and others no one has more than a scratch.


----------



## polls (Mar 9, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> did anyone ever go to either movement at mass or escape from samsiri (sp) at fridge? i've been to plenty of doos in my time, and they were the best club nights i have ever been to.


Oh yeah I loved going to Escape from Samsara! That wa sway before I was living in brixton... Remember the bouncy coloured balls and bits of coloured paper at the end? And all the psychedelic  laces and plastic things u could buy.. I would love to have a reunion.. The fridge is wack now..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I can't see snow but it looks like the temp is supposed to be rapidly dropping again.
> Sw9 Monday. Highs of +1 and lows of -3


 
Have you looked at Netweather?

Completely different to BBC weather


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you looked at Netweather?
> 
> Completely different to BBC weather


 
No. What does it say?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> No. What does it say?


 
See post 12 on this thread.  Will be interesting to see whether NetWeather or BBC is correct

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/spring-is-finally-here-they-said.307293/#post-12039108


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See post 12 on this thread. Will be interesting to see whether NetWeather or BBC is correct
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/spring-is-finally-here-they-said.307293/#post-12039108


I may be a bit confused but don't they both say averaging around zero degrees with a chance of snow..?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Well yes but sometimes people are badly hurt and others no one has more than a scratch.


Reminds me of when I was 8 and my brother split my head open with a brick and I was rushed to hospital, only to be wheeled into the Minor Injuries Unit. Outraged I was. I thought it was pretty fucking major at the time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I may be a bit confused but don't they both say averaging around zero degrees with a chance of snow..?


 
Look at the last 2 lines of the Netweather forecast.  They show throughout the day


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Look at the last 2 lines of the Netweather forecast. They show throughout the day


 
Yes -2 with snow 
What am I missing?

Do you mean the high winds?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Yes -2 with snow
> What am I missing?
> 
> Do you mean the high winds?


 
BBC weather only has snowflake symbol at 9.00am.

Netweather has snowflake symbol throughout the day


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> BBC weather only has snowflake symbol at 9.00am.
> 
> Netweather has snowflake symbol throughout the day


 
ah OK thank you  

I was looking for a massive discrepancy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> ah OK thank you
> 
> I was looking for a massive discrepancy.


 
Well it will be massive if it snows throughout the day (Netweather) as opposed to a spot of snow at 9.00am (BBC) 

unless you were just talking about temperatures


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

and here's Metcheck's forecast which looks like snow showers throughout the day

http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=london&day=2#.UTs9aTf1UiU


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well it will be massive if it snows throughout the day (Netweather) as opposed to a spot of snow at 9.00am (BBC)
> 
> unless you were just talking about temperatures


 
Yeah sorry. I am not fully awake yet. 
That's why I look at the BBC weather as its simple for easily confused me. Even if its wrong you still get a rough idea.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and here's Metcheck's forecast which looks like snow showers throughout the day
> 
> http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=london&day=2#.UTs9aTf1UiU


 
 But's been so mild. 
Lots of gardeners will be unhappy if that comes in to fruition


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Yeah sorry. I am not fully awake yet.
> That's why I look at the BBC weather as its simple for easily confused me. Even if its wrong you still get a rough idea.


 
I gave up on trusting BBC weather forecasts (more than a day ahead) a long time ago.  Still look at them though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2013)

kittyP said:


> But's been so mild.
> Lots of gardeners will be unhappy if that comes in to fruition


 
BBC may be right.  They showed forecast earlier and the snow looked like it might just be south of South London (it was hard to see as the snow was sort of obscuring the South and I only got a glimpse) 

I was going to take the netting off that was covering my plants this week and looking forward to doing some gardening, but then saw the forecast earlier in the week and gave up on the idea


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> BBC may be right. They showed forecast earlier and the snow looked like it might just be south of South London (it was hard to see as the snow was sort of obscuring the South and I only got a glimpse)
> 
> I was going to take the netting off that was covering my plants this week and looking forward to doing some gardening, but then saw the forecast earlier in the week and gave up on the idea


 
At least you hadn't already done it 

I have not checked on my Bay tree since the summer.
It's the only plant we have here in the new place and I can't be arsed to downs stairs (risk bumping in to flat mate I don't like who uses the living room) unlock everything and go and have a look at it.
Shame really as it was/is a lovely tree.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Mar 9, 2013)

The 20th Century Society came walkabout in Brixton this morning, courtesy of the very effective anti-"regeneration" (=demolition) campaign that the Cressingham Gardens TRA are running. Fascinating stuff here if you're an architecture geek: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/07hwsyi63ovqrza/NTI49ssnsG/2013.03.09 C20 LAMBETH 70s Tour.pdf including a lovely shot of Market Row in the 1950s with proto-hipsters in vintage coats and a design sketch for the Barrier Block looking quite bucolic if that's the right word.


----------



## spiffx (Mar 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I gave up on trusting BBC weather forecasts (more than a day ahead) a long time ago. Still look at them though


 
ditto.

however, wunderground says there's a miniscule 20% chance of snow on monday:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...ry=zmw:00000.420.03772&yday=69&weekday=Monday

but given that it's meant to be raining straight after that, i cant imagine any snow lasting very long anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2013)

spiffx said:


> ditto.
> 
> however, wunderground says there's a miniscule 20% chance of snow on monday:
> 
> ...


 
I looked at Netweather and BBC at 3.00am, and they were completely different.  They'd almost swapped forecasts


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

Just give me some freaking snow. We've had nowhere near enough this year and time has almost run out!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I looked at Netweather and BBC at 3.00am, and they were completely different. They'd almost swapped forecasts


you're obsessed!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> you're obsessed!


 
I've just looked again, and NetWeather has reverted to original forecast of snow throughout the day, and BBC has more snow than at just 9.00am


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

I just stick my head out of the door, get a feel for the temperature, cloud cover etc and dress accordingly.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I just stick my head out of the door, get a feel for the temperature, cloud cover etc and dress accordingly.


I combine that with a look along Coldharbour Lane to see how many layers people are wearing, and then scan the skies to look for any ominous clouds.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I just stick my head out of the door, get a feel for the temperature, cloud cover etc and dress accordingly.


 
I look out the window.  No point letting cold air in through the front door


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 10, 2013)

Currently watching an idiot taking pictures of his son jumping into the large duck/bird lake in brockwell park. I don't know what offends me more, the trampling of habitat, the jumping into the lake or the idea that its ok. Best argument for the return of park wardens


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> Currently watching an idiot taking pictures of his son jumping into the large duck/bird lake in brockwell park. I don't know what offends me more, the trampling of habitat, the jumping into the lake or the idea that its ok. Best argument for the return of park wardens


was the bloke too fearsome to remonstrate with?


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> was the bloke too fearsome to remonstrate with?[/]
> I did, this is the conversation:
> Me - do you have permission to trample all over the nature reserve?
> Them - missing the sarcasm in my voice, no do we need to?
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone else get this PM:




			
				SunnyGui said:
			
		

> Hi Badgers,
> I saw your reply here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...r-input-especially-if-you-dont-use-it.301669/. Would you like to tell me more about Brixton Pound? I want to hear your opinions about several questions.
> 
> My name is Xinning Gui and I am a 1-year Ph.D. student in the Informatics department at University of California, Irvine (Our lab’s website: http://www.WEBSITE.spam/). My general research interest is using Information and Communication Technology to support sustainability. Currently, I’m writing my term paper about local currency for an ethnography course, so I’m looking for interview participants.Your viewpoints and experience will be very important and valuable for me!
> ...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

Oooh, they are so out of here.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd already told him that we don't allow this kind of thing, although he was welcome to participate in the discussions we have here. 

I'll get the ban stick out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

Beat you to it


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> Currently watching an idiot taking pictures of his son jumping into the large duck/bird lake in brockwell park. I don't know what offends me more, the trampling of habitat, the jumping into the lake or the idea that its ok. Best argument for the return of park wardens


 
WTF! Considering they are all fenced off, must have gone to some lengths to do that. And it's freezing. What morons.

Do you think they were wankered from the night before? Sounds that idiotic that it could have been caused by lack of sleep and lots of substances.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Window thermometer is reading 4° and phone is telling me 3° today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

Why is the inside of your pocket one degree colder Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Eye tests in Brixton? 

Been about 5 (maybe 10) years since I had one. Sight seems okay (to me) but better to check eh? 

I got a free eye test voucher for Specsavers the other day. Always think they will lie to sell me glasses though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Eye tests in Brixton?
> 
> Been about 5 (maybe 10) years since I had one. Sight seems okay (to me) but better to check eh?
> 
> I got a free eye test voucher for Specsavers the other day. Always think they will lie to sell me glasses though


I like the one on CHL best.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Why is the inside of your pocket one degree colder Badgers?



 not sure. Maybe I need to switch the phone off and switch it back on again?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Eye tests in Brixton?
> 
> Been about 5 (maybe 10) years since I had one. Sight seems okay (to me) but better to check eh?
> 
> I got a free eye test voucher for Specsavers the other day. Always think they will lie to sell me glasses though


I've used the one diagonally opposite the police station several times seem quite good but will try and flog you frames.Just get the script and buy online if you need to.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

I think (with ESA) we can get free eye tests so not important. May as well tax Specsavers for a freebie then.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2013)

Noooo, do not go to specsavers, not unless you want to end up with an eye infection like this...







It's happened to three people I know now after visiting there for an eye test, they don't clean their equipment , and they don't seem to give a fuck about it either. AVOID


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Noooo, do not go to specsavers, not unless you want to end up with an eye infection like this...
> 
> It's happened to three people I know now after visiting there for an eye test, they don't clean their equipment , and they don't seem to give a fuck about it either. AVOID



Ah. Cheers Drew. Not ideal that ^ will try the place on CHL unless I want to sue Specsavers for some free cash after a free test.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Window thermometer is reading 4° and phone is telling me 3° today.


How does your phone know what temperature the window is at?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

Have to say that I've always had good service off Specsavers. Drew, have you complained? Written to head office? You should.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2013)

I complained in store and they just shrugged their shoulders


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I complained in store and they just shrugged their shoulders


Then complain to head office.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

News.....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> News.....


Has the person responsible for designing that promo material ever set foot in Brixton?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Has the person responsible for designing that promo material ever set foot in Brixton?


 
No 

They live in GreeneKing Land where everyone eats food in the pub, nobody does drugs and graffiti is NEVER EVER seen EVER!


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> They live in GreeneKing Land where everyone eats food in the pub, nobody does drugs and graffiti is NEVER EVER seen EVER!


I'd heard stories of the like but never believed that it really existed.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> News.....


Left side or right side?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my chance to use the Greene King free-meal vouchers someone gave me.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 10, 2013)

best let Badgers know it's you ordering so he make it nice fr you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> WTF! Considering they are all fenced off, must have gone to some lengths to do that. And it's freezing. What morons.
> 
> Do you think they were wankered from the night before? Sounds that idiotic that it could have been caused by lack of sleep and lots of substances.


Yeah, I thought it might be mr nags too


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, I thought it might be mr nags too


 
Or your good self in days gone by

Actually jumping into water when the temperature is 2 degrees is more stupid than any of us have ever been.


----------



## Rob Base (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton has changed way too much........... Hopefully, with the incoming new welfare legislation affecting the poor they can be hidden out of sight in poor outposts of this country so that the newly gentrified can sup their latte's in relative peace....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> best let Badgers know it's you ordering so he make it nice fr you.


He makes it nice for _everyone_ actually


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 11, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I've used the one diagonally opposite the police station several times seem quite good but will try and flog you frames.Just get the script and buy online if you need to.


 
If you want to support your local optician, some are quite happy for you to buy frames elsewhere (whether that's cheap ones off ebay or expensive handmade ones) & get the glasses made up & fitted with them.

TBF I probably wouldn't bother with that if my local optician was specsavers & I didn't have a complex prescription, but I find the fitting bit really important & I like having an optician that knows my eyes.
& actually one of the reasons I like my optician is she doesn't try & flog me frames .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy graffiti in SW9


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> They live in GreeneKing Land where everyone eats food in the pub, nobody does drugs and graffiti is NEVER EVER seen EVER!


don't believe it. not having it. utter bollocks.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton was heaving on Saturday night. That is all.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:
			
		

> Brixton was heaving on Saturday night. That is all.



It was pretty heaving in the day too.


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 11, 2013)

FYI, Club 414 has temporarily lost its licence after a nasty incident last week. Council held a special hearing this morning to decide. Full review will take place within 28 days.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 11, 2013)

414 is a Brixton institution, I really hope things work out alright.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

BJM2012 said:
			
		

> FYI, Club 414 has temporarily lost its licence after a nasty incident last week. Council held a special hearing this morning to decide. Full review will take place within 28 days.



 

I heard but had not posted as I only knew second hand, not officially. I hope that there is a good outcome for the 414 but fear for them under current things and the location/value of the premises.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 11, 2013)

There were coppers in there all day last Thursday so it must have been serious


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> There were coppers in there all day last Thursday so it must have been serious


 
Yup


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

....and it really isn't blame that can be laid at 414's door from what I've heard.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 11, 2013)

...was Costcutters in Camberwell closed and alcohol licence withdrawn when a gang stormed in and killed a customer?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and it really isn't blame that can be laid at 414's door from what I've heard.


I guess the enquiry needs to establish that and it is safer to stop them operating until the enquiry is over.


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 11, 2013)

It does seem harsh, given the fact its operated for nearly 30 years and even the police state they're hardly ever called there.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Eye tests in Brixton?


 
They might not be the cheapest so this may be a crap response, but the level of customer care and service at Banks optometrists (on Acre Lane, just opposite from Lambeth Town Hall) is very very good - they'll remember your name, NEVER lie to you and never ever give you an infection through shonky unwashed equipment (shudders.) They are particularly good with older patients (no insult intended) with more complex needs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 11, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> FYI, Club 414 has temporarily lost its licence after a nasty incident last week. Council held a special hearing this morning to decide. Full review will take place within 28 days.


oh dear 

It's not - and has never been - a trouble-spot. From what I understand the owner has been really unlucky here. Awful situation. Hope they get the licence back - 414 is an institution.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I guess the enquiry needs to establish that and it is safer to stop them operating until the enquiry is over.


The incident happened at a private party for a club night that had brought in their own security.

The club has run its own safe nights for decades without trouble and it seems remarkably harsh to deprive the owners of their livelihood over one incident, if only for a month. That can break a business.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 11, 2013)

there's some sort of community meeting tomorrow about the recent upsurge in youth/gang violence in Lambeth. Don't know where/when yet though...


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 11, 2013)

Karibou Centre, from 6pm-7.30pm.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> there's some sort of community meeting tomorrow about the recent upsurge in youth/gang violence in Lambeth. Don't know where/when yet though...


 
Let's just hope it doesn't get hijacked by Lee Japser


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> The incident happened at a private party for a club night that had brought in their own security.


 
I guess an enquiry needs to establish that. And what measures to put in place so as to avoid it happening again. Some clubs have licence conditions preventing them from using the event promoter's own security.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I guess an enquiry needs to establish that. And what measures to put in place so as to avoid it happening again. Some clubs have licence conditions preventing them from using the event promoter's own security.


Pretty sure that the venue will never, ever, ever be putting on a similar event ever again, and I'm pretty sure he would have said that at the meeting.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 11, 2013)

Hendo managed to lose a set of house keys in Brockwell Park this morning.  We went back with Retired Guide Dog in the hope of finding them as he knew roughly where he must have dropped them.  No keys, but someone had chalked a message on the ground saying "if you've lost your keys, call this number".  So we got them back - amazing!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 11, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Hendo managed to lose a set of house keys in Brockwell Park this morning. We went back with Retired Guide Dog in the hope of finding them as he knew roughly where he must have dropped them. No keys, but someone had chalked a message on the ground saying "if you've lost your keys, call this number". So we got them back - amazing!


 
I always carry chalk around with me for just this occasion.

Or in case I find a dead body.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Pretty sure that the venue will never, ever, ever be putting on a similar event ever again, and I'm pretty sure he would have said that at the meeting.


I guess that is one of the things they'll take into consideration.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

Hints of gentrification on CHL today...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, that's were I left it?! Cheers.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hints of gentrification on CHL today...


 
Isn't that the ghastly thing that was drawn on the planning application for the building opposite?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 11, 2013)

parked on a double yellow?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Isn't that the ghastly thing that was drawn on the planning application for the building opposite?


No - that was a Porsche IIRC. Even the visualisers weren't bold enough to try to sell the concept that anyone would leave a Ferrari unaccompanied on Coldharbour.

It may be one of the new Foxtons fleet.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> parked on a double yellow?


Double cunt.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2013)

Since when are Lamborghini's 'ghastly' ? 

(But yeah, I know you don't like cars)


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> parked on a double yellow?


Camouflage, innit.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> No - that was a Porsche IIRC. Even the visualisers weren't bold enough to try to sell the concept that anyone would leave a Ferrari unaccompanied on Coldharbour.
> 
> It may be one of the new Foxtons fleet.


All vile cars. I'd have more respect if it was one of these:





Or my fave:


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Since when are Lamborghini's 'ghastly' ?
> 
> (But yeah, I know you don't like cars)


I thought all yellow cars were Ferraris.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I thought all yellow cars were Ferraris.


 
Definitely a Lamborghini Gallardo

Ferrari are more associated with red... hence Ferrari Red...


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Since when are Lamborghini's 'ghastly' ?
> 
> (But yeah, I know you don't like cars)


Actually, you're quite wrong. I like a lot of cars but have never been a fan of these 'look at me I'm rich!' numbers.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually, you're quite wrong. I like a lot of cars but have never been a fan of these 'look at me I'm rich!' numbers.


That last pic you quoted is just such a car, innit?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually, you're quite wrong. I like a lot of cars but have never been a fan of these 'look at me I'm rich!' numbers.


Since when has an E Type not been a look at me I'm rich car? Apart from a very short period in the 80s / early 90s.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually, you're quite wrong. I like a lot of cars but have never been a fan of these 'look at me I'm rich!' numbers.


cos OG e-type jags are about the same as a 92 polo.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Actually, you're quite wrong. I like a lot of cars but have never been a fan of these 'look at me I'm rich!' numbers.


 
A good E-Type sells for more than the Lambo new... 

You can pick up a second hand Gallardo for 40k. Second hand E-Types are anywhere from 40-100k +


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Kanda said:


> A good E-Type sells for more than the Lambo new...


I'm sure some may do, but they have _class._


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm sure some may do, but they have _class._


Admit defeat, you wannabe posh bastard.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 11, 2013)

E-type Jags owned by failing estate agents,looks nice a bigger piece of shit hard to find in the car world.The motoring equivalent of the boating "standing in a shower shredding £50 notes".A D type on the other hand!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That last pic you quoted is just such a car, innit?


You can pick up an E-type for £22k. But I've never said it's all about the price, anyway.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Admit defeat, you wannabe posh bastard.


How does the Morris Minor fit in with that?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> You can pick up an E-type for £22k. But I've never said it's all about the price, anyway.


22K is not a lot of money for a car? As you said, it's not about the price, it's about what you want to project with a given car. And Jags most certainly say "look at me, aren't I cool and rich and beautiful".


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:


> How does the Morris Minor fit in with that?


It doesn't. Never said it did.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 22K is not a lot of money for a car? As you said, it's not about the price, it's about what you want to project with a given car. And Jags most certainly say "look at me, aren't I cool and rich and beautiful".


Not to me, but there you go.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 11, 2013)

is this pick on editor week ffs! just saying'


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> is this pick on editor week ffs! just saying'


No, it's pick on Editor decade. Get with the program, newbie.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 22K is not a lot of money for a car? As you said, it's not about the price, it's about what you want to project with a given car. And Jags most certainly say "look at me, aren't I cool and rich and beautiful".


 
It's got Ed written all over it.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 11, 2013)

seven years to go, poor bastard!


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It's got Ed written all over it.


I'm in for the brown suit too.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> is this pick on editor week ffs! just saying'


Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Yep.



Shut up you. Pipe down.



Had ya chance and blew it. 
Typical. 
Blah. 
#out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2013)

*Ed Miliband* ‏@*Ed_Miliband* 
Tonight I’m in Brixton Market with @*ChukaUmunna* as we publish our Small Business Taskforce Review pic.twitter.com/iozd8W05xk
 *  View photo *


----------



## TruXta (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh and he can fuck off too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Ed Miliband* ‏@*Ed_Miliband*
> Tonight I’m in Brixton Market with @*ChukaUmunna* as we publish our Small Business Taskforce Review pic.twitter.com/iozd8W05xk
> * View photo *


ah, i wondered why there was loads of security and men running around with walkie talkies this afternoon in market row.

How ironic that they launch their_ Small Business Taskforce Review _in a market where the traders are getting fucked by crazy property prices


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 11, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Let's just hope it doesn't get hijacked by Lee Japser


He is fully involved from what I can see. Although I don't doubt his dedication to the cause, I think his rhetoric is often less than helpful, sometimes inflammatory...he posted something on facebook about the 'surge of violence' and the twitter hastag is #ShadowOfViolence and I don't really think that language helps anyone.

He's probably got a point about police cuts and cuts to support services etc.


> A 13 yr old boy has a gun held to his head. Lee Jasper writes on conspiracy of silence on the recent increase in serious youth violence in Lambeth​
> Over the last two week, Lambeth has seen an explosion of youth violence. Stabbings, shootings, and attempted murder of a 13yr old have engulfed the borough. On the weekend of 4/5th March the police, unable to cope, called for reinforcements as a result​ of cuts to police officer numbers. ​Young people have been left critically injured and yet we the community have no idea what’s happening. The Police and the Local Authority have we think, decided for political reasons, that they will enforce a wall of silence. There has been virtually no media coverage of these events. ​​Parents and the wider community are at their wits ends and have decided to break this conspiracy of silence that seems to be motivated to hide both the Mayors embarrassment at cuts to police numbers and the decimation of youth services and the local voluntary sector by Lambeth Council. ​​Lambeth MPS Police officers are gagged from speaking by Boris Johnson, but they have complained bitterly about the cuts to officer numbers, and the likely consequences of the decimation of youth services. . This convergence of political interests, has resulted is an unholy alliance between all the statutory authorities, to play down these recent incidents, for fear of a backlash. ​​The 13yr old is reported to have, had a gun held to his head. He was saved, when the gun jammed. The Council moved the family to a hotel in London. ​​However Lambeth failed to pay the hotel and so when the family turned up late Friday night they were refused entry. The community had to create hell to get Social Workers to pay the bill. Then the family had no money for food or anything else for the weekend and were treated appalling by the Council as victims of crime. ​​The community itself is intimidated and the fear of crime is off the scale. In any event, local communities have failed to rise to the challenge posed by gang related violence. These are our children; no one else can intervene like we can. Its time both the indifference of our own community and that of the authorities was challenged.​​Empowered communities can make a difference but right now people in Lambeth have seen massive cuts and see no way of effectively responding to the current crisis. ​​A number of us have decided to take a moral lead in challenging this indifference - we need to unite and come together to tackle this problem as the current austerity crisis means the days of statutory authorities taking the lead are well and truly over. Please help break the conspiracy of silence by sharing this article.​​We are organising a Day Of Action Against Community & Statutory Indifference Against Youth Violence .​​We need you help if your interested email me xxxx if you’re on twitter we are using #ShadowOfViolence​


----------



## leanderman (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> He is fully involved from what I can see. Although I don't doubt his dedication to the cause, I think his rhetoric is often less than helpful, sometimes inflammatory...he posted something on facebook about the 'surge of violence' and the twitter hastag is #ShadowOfViolence and I don't really think that language helps anyone.
> 
> He's probably got a point about police cuts and cuts to support services etc.


 
This increase in violence - and police cuts - may partly explain a spike in Brixton Hill burglaries and muggings


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> He is fully involved from what I can see. Although I don't doubt his dedication to the cause, I think his rhetoric is often less than helpful, sometimes inflammatory...he posted something on facebook about the 'surge of violence' and the twitter hastag is #ShadowOfViolence and I don't really think that language helps anyone.
> 
> He's probably got a point about police cuts and cuts to support services etc.


 
One of the things I most like about Lee is that he sometimes speaks before he's had time to think all that much about what he's saying. Politics needs more instinctive passion and less calculated bullshit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> This increase in violence - and police cuts - may partly explain a spike in Brixton Hill burglaries and muggings


 
Muggings went up after 7 July bombings as police were busy elsewhere


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 22K is not a lot of money for a car? As you said, it's not about the price, it's about what you want to project with a given car. And Jags most certainly say "look at me, aren't I cool and rich and beautiful".


nearly bought one of the many clapped out xjs that were around in the early 90s just so we could rock up to squat parties in it my squatmates, one of those drunken great idea that never came to nothing.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 12, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> nearly bought one of the many clapped out xjs that were around in the early 90s just so we could rock up to squat parties in it my squatmates, one of those drunken great idea that never came to nothing.


Doesn't discokermit drive a Worker's Jag?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *Ed Miliband* ‏@*Ed_Miliband*
> Tonight I’m in Brixton Market with @*ChukaUmunna* as we publish our Small Business Taskforce Review pic.twitter.com/iozd8W05xk
> * View photo *


 
tonight i'm in Brixton Market with a bucket of catshit.  two for one special.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Doesn't discokermit drive a Worker's Jag?


oh yes.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll look forward to driving that after collectivization of means of transport. Comrade.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2013)

The block of flats opposite the Crown and Anchor on Brixton Rd is resubmitting it's application for retrospective planning permission.........

its the one with the 3 dormer windows in the pic below.

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MIFHYOBOHV000

looking at the associated documents it appears a few liberties were taken by the developers.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

There's a couple of posh blokes having a 'Country Show Cook Off' on BBC2 right now.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

God, this show is awful.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a couple of posh blokes having a 'Country Show Cook Off' on BBC2 right now.


 
..........posh cookers ?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> ..........posh cookers ?


It's terribly fascinating. A couple of jolly nice blokes get to make a TV show by filming themselves making scrummy cakes in their well-stocked 'pop-up kitchens' and then they enter the Lambeth Country Show best cake competition to see if they can beat the oiks. Whizzo!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> It's terribly fascinating. A couple of jolly nice blokes get to make a TV show by filming themselves making scrummy cakes in their well-stocked 'pop-up kitchens' and then they enter the Lambeth Country Show best cake competition to see if they can beat the oiks. Whizzo!


How jolly spunky of them, I trust theres a helicopter standing by to whisk them off to safety should things turn ugly


----------



## ajdown (Mar 12, 2013)

Ugly?  I wasn't there.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 12, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Ugly? I wasn't there.


Neither was I  *shakes fist at sky*


----------



## discokermit (Mar 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'll look forward to driving that after collectivization of means of transport. Comrade.


the jag will be distributed according to need. my yearning for it borders on the physical. top that.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Or my fave:


this car would cost you sixty grand upwards. an early roadster makes it one of the most desirable and in the best colour. this is a couple of steps away from the one you quoted, which is the least desirable series three 2+2 coupe.

sorry to waffle on about jags.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

discokermit said:


> this car would cost you sixty grand upwards. an early roadster makes it one of the most desirable and in the best colour. this is a couple of steps away from the one you quoted, which is the least desirable series three 2+2 coupe.
> 
> sorry to waffle on about jags.


I'd never buy one, but I just think that aesthetically they're a lot more pleasing to the eye than a lot of super-expensive sports cars. But a Morris Minor Estate is what I'd get if I was going to buy a car. All that wood!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 12, 2013)

discokermit said:


> the jag will be distributed according to need. my yearning for it borders on the physical. top that.


The needs of the vanguard trump your petty bourgeois desires.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd never buy one, but I just think that aesthetically they're a lot more pleasing to the eye than a lot of super-expensive sports cars. But a Morris Minor Estate is what I'd get if I was going to buy a car. All that wood!


You don't wanna get into an accident with all that wood tho. The Jag is probably no better, I'd rather drive the yellow dildo if it's safety that matters.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The needs of the vanguard trumps your petty bourgeois desires.


i am the vanguard.
i am the class.
i'm every woman, it's all in me.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd never buy one, but I just think that aesthetically they're a lot more pleasing to the eye than a lot of super-expensive sports cars. But a Morris Minor Estate is what I'd get if I was going to buy a car. All that wood!


i prefer the jag but i can't help but smile every time i see a morris minor.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You don't wanna get into an accident with all that wood tho.


I'd be fine as I'd only be driving through sun-drizzled, car-free country lanes to get to my local, fully staffed GWR station to board a delightful steam train. I'd probably pick up some some big parcels covered in brown paper and string on the way back too.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd be fine as I'd only be driving through sun-drizzled, car-free country lanes to get to my local, fully staffed GWR station to board a delightful steam train. I'd probably pick up some some big parcels covered in brown paper and string on the way back too.


Weirdo.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd be fine as I'd only be driving through sun-drizzled, car-free country lanes to get to my local, fully staffed GWR station to board a delightful steam train. I'd probably pick up some some big parcels covered in brown paper and string on the way back too.


 
You're not Postman Pat are you?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Brixton Space on Brixton Water Lane has a 'sale agreed' sign outside. Also the regularly changing hands place next door to it is signed up as 'Tonys' restaurant and bar. Not seen it open yet but looks like another Caribbean reincarnation from the signage.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2013)

horrible yuppie couple in the sorting office on blenheim gardens this morning.  she didn't have the right id to pick up her item and was giving the guys some shit.  then she phoned up the person who sent it to her and instead of telling them off for sending it under a different name she stood at the counter loudly explaining to the sender that the post office guys were fuckwits and really rude and unhelpful.  bet they'd fucking moan if the post office let people take stuff without proper id and nick their post.

i said to the bloke behind the counter "well i think you're really helpful and doing a good job" which is a typically passive aggressive english response.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> horrible yuppie couple in the sorting office on blenheim gardens this morning.  she didn't have the right id to pick up her item and was giving the guys some shit.  then she phoned up the person who sent it to her and instead of telling them off for sending it under a different name she stood at the counter loudly explaining to the sender that the post office guys were fuckwits and really rude and unhelpful.  bet they'd fucking moan if the post office let people take stuff without proper id and nick their post.
> 
> i said to the bloke behind the counter "well i think you're really helpful and doing a good job" which is a typically passive aggressive english response.



Was it the guy with the shades? He is efficient but a toughie and denied me a parcel for my eight-year-old. In true British style, I apologised and crept out


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

It's been pretty amazing the way that people who knew about this incident have kept quiet about the details because they knew the harm it might do to the club. It stands testament to the respect people have for the 414 Club.

With the full consent of the club, I've now posted up about the dreadful incident at the 414 Club on the 7th March.

A promoter was shot twice on the dancefloor, and is still in hospital. Police are still investigating.

I hope the 414 will be allowed to reopen as soon as possible as it's not a place with any kind of reputation for this sort of violence. Please add your own comments on the BrixtonBuzz article if you feel so compelled.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2013)

From what I remember of my Licensing course. 28 days is a standard suspension after a firearms incident such as this.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> From what I remember of my Licensing course. 28 days is a standard suspension after a firearms incident such as this.


I don't think it's compulsory though.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I don't think it's compulsory though.


 
I think you'd be hard pressed to not get one to be honest. They can slap 28 days on you for lesser reasons... I'll see if I can dig out the course notes later.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

It's worth noting that there is no guarantee that they will be allowed to reopen after 28 days.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> From what I remember of my Licensing course. 28 days is a standard suspension after a firearms incident such as this.


Agreed. I think it is unfair to lambast the police or licensing in this case. However nice the owners are, someone getting shot directly or indirectly on your watch is a pretty big deal and needs to be properly investigated. We can't expect them to allow the owners to carry a few days later on simply the basis that they regret holding the night and promise not to do it again.

It is also missing the point that the real villains here are those who let the gunman in with a firearm and the person who did the shooting. The consequences of what they have done go well beyond the injuries to the victim.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> It's worth noting that there is no guarantee that they will be allowed to reopen after 28 days.


 
The investigation would have to turn up some solid reason for it not too though.

Also it depends on who the designated person (licence holder) was on site or if one was available. It may not have been their night but at the end of the day, the buck falls at that persons feet from a licensing perspective.

If the DPS wasn't available or there wasn't a nominated person (there has to be record of this) they could lose their licence just because of that. They're shit hot on that sort of thing at the moment.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> The investigation would have to turn up some solid reason for it not too though.


I'd like to think so.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It is also missing the point that the real villains here are those who let the gunman in with a firearm and the person who did the shooting. The consequences of what they have done go well beyond the injuries to the victim.


There was extra private security and knife arch in place, so that is a question that needs to be asked. The police have taken away the CCTV from the venue and hopefully will unearth something. 

I simply can't get my head around why someone would want to start blasting away with a gun in a small club. Or why they'd want to take a gun out with them in the first place. Madness.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

One indicator how Brixton has changed: when I was searching on Twitter last week using the keywords 'Brixton shooting', the only results I got were for video shoots and photo shoots!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> One indicator how Brixton has changed: when I was searching on Twitter last week using the keywords 'Brixton shooting', the only results I got were for video shoots and photo shoots!


Next you'll be extolling the virtues of gentrification!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Next you'll be extolling the virtues of gentrification!


I'd like no results for 'Brixton shooting'.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah  

I knew the story but like the 414 and had not heard officially. Sad to see and hope that it reopens soon. Considering it is a big busy venue and opens late they have very little trouble.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## Winot (Mar 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Was it the guy with the shades? He is efficient but a toughie and denied me a parcel for my eight-year-old. In true British style, I apologised and crept out


 
What, you mean you couldn't produce her driving licence?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2013)

Winot said:


> What, you mean you couldn't produce her driving licence?



Exactly!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Agreed. I think it is unfair to lambast the police or licensing in this case. However nice the owners are, someone getting shot directly or indirectly on your watch is a pretty big deal and needs to be properly investigated. We can't expect them to allow the owners to carry a few days later on simply the basis that they regret holding the night and promise not to do it again.
> 
> It is also missing the point that the real villains here are those who let the gunman in with a firearm and the person who did the shooting. The consequences of what they have done go well beyond the injuries to the victim.


this ^


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> horrible yuppie couple in the sorting office on blenheim gardens this morning. she didn't have the right id to pick up her item and was giving the guys some shit. then she phoned up the person who sent it to her and instead of telling them off for sending it under a different name she stood at the counter loudly explaining to the sender that the post office guys were fuckwits and really rude and unhelpful. bet they'd fucking moan if the post office let people take stuff without proper id and nick their post.
> 
> i said to the bloke behind the counter "well i think you're really helpful and doing a good job" which is a typically passive aggressive english response.


I get on well with the guys in there an rarely have to produce ID. More often than not they get my parcel for me whilst they are dealing with other customers and I don't have to queue (which I appreciate but find a little embarrassing) and often have a good chat - without holding people up, mind you! But - I have also seen them be horrible to people who I didn't think deserved it - almost trying to wind them up. One of the chaps I know and like was secretly filmed on a BBC Panorama (or suchlike) kicking off in a pretty ugly way out front and throwing parcels at the walls out the back.

I have also seen plenty of non-yuppie people kicking off in there and being belligerent. (I hate the term Yuppie - it's so vague and lazy).

It's not a class thing. Some people are great. Some are cunts. Some great people are cunts when they want to be or can't help themselves.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks for your input.  especially the bit where you tell me how awful the things i didn't say were.  it would have been a really good and reasonable argument, if my post had said what you think it said.  but, you know, thanks for it.

also, your mum's vague and lazy.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> thanks for your input. especially the bit where you tell me how awful the things i didn't say were. it would have been a really good and reasonable argument, if my post had said what you think it said. but, you know, thanks for it.
> 
> also, your mum's vague and lazy.


Sorry - that really wasn't meant personally at you one little bit.
I agree that my Mum is vague. But given that she is still working full time at 73 lazy is probably unfair.

Here - let me help you pop those toys back in your pram...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2013)

that's alright, i don't want them in my pram


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 13, 2013)

Just saw this on facebollocks and thought it may be of interest............



> _P*eople are amazing! Solomon, a Brixton resident is running a soup kitchen for homeless and vulnerable people from his own pocket. Please spread the word about his project. If you know anyone that might will like a hot drink or hot food, let them know about the Brixton Soup Kitchen. He is also looking for volunteers. give him a call if you are up for it: 07534119514 or 07943008420*_


 
https://www.facebook.com/BrixtonPeoplesKitchen


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's alright, i don't want them in my pram


If you don't mind, I'll pick them up and put them up in my pram. They'll brighten the place up and its always good to have extra ammo for the next Kombat Explosion.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> If you don't mind, I'll pick them up and put them up in my pram. They'll brighten the place up and its always good to have extra ammo for the next Kombat Explosion.


 
help yourself


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Just saw this on facebollocks and thought it may be of interest............
> https://www.facebook.com/BrixtonPeoplesKitchen


It's in my block and always seem to be busy. A great project providing a real service without any fanfare.

Feature: http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/news.cfm?id=5496&headline=The wisdom behind Solomon’s soup run


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> help yourself


There's quite a selection scattered around the floor from other posters so there's no shortage of ammo around these parts.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> It's in my block and always seem to be busy. A great project providing a real service without any fanfare.
> 
> Feature: http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/news.cfm?id=5496&headline=The wisdom behind Solomon’s soup run


 
On Angell Town we have a free sandwich delivery for the elderly and disabled courtesy of somebody who arranged it with a mate who is a manager for Pret A Manger. People in Brixton can do some brilliant stuff with few resources, it's just a crying shame that it's necessary.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 13, 2013)

editor said:


> There's quite a selection scattered around the floor from other posters so there's no shortage of ammo around these parts.


You're a decent contributor yourself.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Brixton Space on Brixton Water Lane has a 'sale agreed' sign outside. Also the regularly changing hands place next door to it is signed up as 'Tonys' restaurant and bar. Not seen it open yet but looks like another Caribbean reincarnation from the signage.



Had that wrong  it IS Tonys restaurant at 28 Brixton Water Lane, BUT serving American food (Halal meat). 

http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-tonysrestaurantandbar-sw2


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Just saw this on facebollocks and thought it may be of interest............
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BrixtonPeoplesKitchen


 
Ah, I went to the Bonnington Cafe fundraiser for that last week.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Had that wrong  it IS Tonys restaurant at 28 Brixton Water LANE, but serving American food (Halal meat).
> 
> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-tonysrestaurantandbar-sw2



Anyone tried it? Must I be the first?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You're a decent contributor yourself.


You deserve a rattle in the eye for that.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2013)

Miliband alert in the Villlllage now pressing flesh.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 14, 2013)

Again?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 14, 2013)

Twice in one week is a bit weird


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe he's moving here?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

More fuel to the fire for people who think the Villaaaage is turning into a twat magnet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Twice in one week is a bit weird


 
That's what I thought.  I thought maybe it was the other one


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> More fuel to the fire for people who think the Villaaaage is turning into a twat magnet.


 
Weren't you one of the original early adopters? So in effect leading the trend and causing him to follow?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Weren't you one of the original early adopters? So in effect leading the trend and causing him to follow?


Sum total of meals consumed in Brixton Villllaaage in four years = 2. Clothes bought = 0. Not much of an adopter then.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 14, 2013)

More of an adopter than me, I don't recall ever being in the Villllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaage.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 14, 2013)

^ that means you've won.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Sum total of meals consumed in Brixton Villllaaage in four years = 2. Clothes bought = 0. Not much of an adopter then.


You've been bangin on about several places down there, especially Federation.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 14, 2013)

honest burger is the bomb


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You've been bangin on about several places down there, especially Federation.


What were these "several other places" that I was "banging on about" apart from Federation, please? 

*awaits the detailed list


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

secateurz said:


> honest burger is the bomb


I think you've got your syntax a bit mixed up there.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 14, 2013)

"i was not going to brixton village way before it was cool not to go to brixton village..."

sound familiar?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "i was not going to brixton village way before it was cool not to go to brixton village..."
> 
> sound familiar?


It certainly sounds tedious.

Places change and people are perfectly entitled to have an opinion about that change.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> It certainly sounds tedious.


 
it does, doesn't it.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> What were these "several other places" that I was "banging on about" apart from Federation, please?
> 
> *awaits the detailed list


You'll have to wait a bit, I'm out the door for a few days. Have a look back at your posts yourself, maybe?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You'll have to wait a bit, I'm out the door for a few days. Have a look back at your posts yourself, maybe?


Oh, I thought you'd be able to reel them off the top of your head seeing as you were so emphatic about all the places I've been raving about. Thing is, I know you're talking utter bollocks. And why you feel the need to bring all this up is another matter.

If I liked a place five years ago - so what?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 14, 2013)

Touchy are we? Right, I really gotta get going now. Ciao!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

Stop calling it Brixton Viillllaagge you sanctimonious pricks


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Stop calling it Brixton Viillllaagge you sanctimonious pricks


We'll call it what we ruddy well like, thanks.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 14, 2013)

have we moved from "I'm more Brixton than you" to "I'm less villaaaaaaage than you" now?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> have we moved from "I'm more Brixton than you" to "I'm less villaaaaaaage than you" now?


Tsk. Those extra "a"'s in Villaaage will probably make you extra sanctimonious in the eyes of Oraaaaaaaaang Utan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

editor said:


> We'll call it what we ruddy well like, thanks.


Grow up.
It's Brixton Village 
Or Granville Arcade if you are old school and therefore have a right to live there


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Grow up.
> It's Brixton Village
> Or Granville Arcade if you are old school and therefore have a right to live there


See that cat below? That's you, that is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2013)

No, it's you that is!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 14, 2013)

If we channelled all this passion and energy into, say, raising supplies for the food bank or running a co-op skill share in Moorelands, we'd be fucking heros by now.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it's you that is!


 
Actually I think you'll find it's me.


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I thought. I thought maybe it was the other one


 
How would anyone tell. So far as I can see they are both precisely the same bloke, along with a scary number of other Labour MPs.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 15, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If we channelled all this passion and energy into, say, raising supplies for the food bank or running a co-op skill share in Moorelands, we'd be fucking heros by now.


How much passion & energy does it take to lie on the sofa and type nonsense into a laptop?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Had that wrong  it IS Tonys restaurant at 28 Brixton Water Lane, BUT serving American food (Halal meat).
> 
> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-tonysrestaurantandbar-sw2


 
anybody tried here yet? I plan to dabble over the wkd..is it any good?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:
			
		

> anybody tried here yet? I plan to dabble over the wkd..is it any good?



Not had the time or money. Place looks fine but it is a hard task.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

that new tapas joint on acre lane can get to fuckery. 40 quid for some finger snacks and a glass of red each.


fucking "tapas"... the homeopathy of eating out.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

the prices look v reasonable, might have a dabble on the way back from the gym

I went to a tapas joint over the road from the Grand Union...do you mean that one? It seemed reasonable.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

"Boqueria" it is called. i know this because they are one of those restaurants that insists on giving you their business card when you pay the bill and it is now cluttering my pocket.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

is there a good curry house in Brix yet?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "Boqueria" it is called. i know this because they are one of those restaurants that insists on giving you their business card when you pay the bill and it is now cluttering my pocket.


 
oh I went there just as it opened..hadnt got full wanky yet. Looks like I wont be going back!

though it got best cheap eats Time Out 2012...maybe you are being harsh on it?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:
			
		

> that new tapas joint on acre lane can get to fuckery. 40 quid for some finger snacks and a glass of red each.
> 
> fucking "tapas"... the homeopathy of eating out.



I can't agree or disagree as I have no reference to service or product quality/quantity. But I like the homeopathy line, I will stealing that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:
			
		

> is there a good curry house in Brix yet?



Khan's too far?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

i think the good people at time out's definition of 'cheap' varies wildly from mine.

on the way back, mrs flaps noted that for half the price you can go to a reputable dim sum joint and get twice the amount of food and it'll contain less chunks of raw garlic.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:


> is there a good curry house in Brix yet?


 
Khans on Water Lane is the best.  However the new place on Coldharbour Lane almost opposite the Dogstar (Bombay Tandoori I think) is also pretty good.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

also..dim sum > tapas!!

Far as I am aware we have no dim sum places in Brix..just dumplings?

EDIT: Courtesan


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

not too far at all, in fact nearer to me than Brix


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:


> also..dim sum > tapas!!
> 
> Far as I am aware we have no dim sum places in Brix..just dumplings?


 
dragon castle in E&C. best in london by a country mile.

please don't go there, it's hard enough getting a table as it is.


----------



## se5 (Mar 15, 2013)

I see Comrade Miliband was in the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village yesterday - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.562589020426730.1073741829.123679177651052&type=1


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:


> also..dim sum > tapas!!
> 
> Far as I am aware we have no dim sum places in Brix..just dumplings?
> 
> EDIT: Courtesan


Courtesan is an odd place. The food is good, but it's quite pricey and the staff friendly but stuffy in the kind of over-polite way that ends up making you feel more uncomfortable.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

se5 said:


> I see Comrade Miliband was in the Granville Arcade/Brixton Village yesterday - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.562589020426730.1073741829.123679177651052&type=1


Talking to normal people! He's truly connecting.

Here's the rousing conclusion to his Brixton speech:


> When we pull together, when we work together, we can achieve anything.
> For the good of ourselves.
> And the good of our country.
> That is what we have shown throughout our history.
> ...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> How much passion & energy does it take to lie on the sofa and type nonsense into a laptop?


Speak for yourself pal - I'm sat in an armchair and furiously tapping something resembling sense into this laptop.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

not been in there (courtesan), largely because all the reasons mentioned above are weirdly evident from the outside. Don't reckon it'll last til the end of summer, which is a shame. Dim sum joints, like curry houses, are one of those places that need to conform to the formula in order to work.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 15, 2013)

glad I am not alone in thinking it looks weird


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2013)

Courtesan have got the nicest restaurant bogs in Brixton tbf   They do really nice cocktails and I quite like the food there but it's a bit dark inside and a little bit pricey for what it is.


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Courtesan have got the nicest restaurant bogs in Brixton tbf  They do really nice cocktails and I quite like the food there but it's a bit dark inside and a little bit pricey for what it is.


 
What, in the toilets?


----------



## ringo (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fucking "tapas"... the homeopathy of eating out.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2013)

ringo said:


> What, in the toilets?


 
I think my sentence construction was a bit arse about tit there


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

Never heard a bad review of Courtesan for food or service  

Dim sum is not something that I hanker after. Do like it but never get the urge (or money at the moment) to get some. If the occasion arises for a 'posh' dinner or celebration then Courtesan will be the destination.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

ringo said:
			
		

> What, in the toilets?



I hear that the graffiti is spelt right. 

#gentrification
#brokenbrixton


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Courtesan is an odd place. The food is good, but it's quite pricey and *the staff friendly but stuffy in the kind of over-polite way that ends up making you feel more uncomfortable.*


Good description.
Also not sure about the dribbly grey walls.
But I like the food.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

yardstick for quality in any dim sum place is whether or not you have to specifically ask for the wee little bowls of chilli sauce.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> yardstick for quality in any dim sum place is whether or not you have to specifically ask for the wee little bowls of chilli sauce.


They asked if we wanted them. No idea whether they cost extra or not.

Although some dishes came with dip.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

hmmm... they should never ask, just give... accompanied by a brusque grunt.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:
			
		

> yardstick for quality in any dim sum place is whether or not you have to specifically ask for the wee little bowls of chilli sauce.



I would bring my own bottle. A litre of sweet chilli sauce from poundland stashed in the jacket. Same as a hip flask in the pub surely?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

^ strong plan.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2013)

secateurz said:


> is there a good curry house in Brix yet?


Curry Paradise, on the Hill opposite the White Horse, has never let me down.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

Courtesan and Boqueria are both pricey. But very good for a special treat. Khans is not exactly cheap.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

does courtesan sell dim sum all day, or does it stop around 3 ish?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Khans is not exactly cheap.


Really? I think their food is great value.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

Ime tapas or dim sum type food always adds up to more than you think. Having said that, I like both Courtesan and Boquetia.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> does courtesan sell dim sum all day, or does it stop around 3 ish?


Only does dim sum.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that new tapas joint on acre lane can get to fuckery. 40 quid for some finger snacks and a glass of red each.
> 
> 
> fucking "tapas"... the homeopathy of eating out.


40 quid for two though, right?  £20 each with wine definitely counts as cheap these days.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2013)

Not terrible. Usually spend £20 at Khan's and that is BYOB  but it is still a stretch for many.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

Not saying it's not a stretch for some. But when you consider the cost of food, staff, rent etc it's hard for businesses to charge less.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> 40 quid for two though, right? £20 each with wine definitely counts as cheap these days.


could feed a family of four on that at the places we usually go to. And the waiters don't call you by your first name. i fucking hate that.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> 40 quid for two though, right? £20 each with wine definitely counts as cheap these days.


 
What ??? You think £20 for some finger snacks and a glass of wine is cheap ???  Sorry, but not in my world...


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> What ??? You think £20 for some finger snacks and a glass of wine is cheap ???  Sorry, but not in my world...


In relative terms, eating out with drinks for £20a head seems pretty reasonable, given what you could pay in hundreds of restaurants across London.

I suppose that may depend to an extent on what you define as a meal as opposed to 'finger snacks' though.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Really? I think their food is great value.



Friend twice ordered for us there. Cost as much as £40 for two (takeaway, no booze).  I'd only want to pay about £20 for that. And would prefer fish and chips at, say, £16.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> What ??? You think £20 for some finger snacks and a glass of wine is cheap ???  Sorry, but not in my world...


We don't know what he ordered or how many dishes - iberico ham for example, not cheap.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> could feed a family of four on that at the places we usually go to. And the waiters don't call you by your first name. i fucking hate that.


Where's that then?  That's only a tenner a head including wine and a tip.  As leanderman points out, Khans costs more than that and it's BYOB.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> In relative terms, eating out with drinks for £20a head seems pretty reasonable, given what you could pay in hundreds of restaurants across London.
> 
> I suppose that may depend to an extent on what you define as a meal as opposed to 'finger snacks' though.


 
Or how many "finger snacks" you order.  I've been to Dragon Castle a few times, and you'd be lucky to get out of there for less than £20 a head as well, with wine.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

as said before, DS joints. tho only for lunch mind you. never trust anywhere that sells dim sum after 3 o clock.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Or how many "finger snacks" you order. I've been to Dragon Castle a few times, and you'd be lucky to get out of there for less than £20 a head as well, with wine.


you sure? tho to be fair i've only ever been there for lunch, and i don't drink before 5.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

the average cost per item at DC for arguments sake is about 3 quid, at that shmancy tapas place it's about 5 quid.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 15, 2013)

I've eaten at Barra Fina in Soho and you can spend alot more than £20 a head there on tapas and drinks.

The irony of course is that tapas was originally given away with drinks in Spain.

More generally I think £20 a head is par for the course these days; my Dad and I will be going to Curry Paradise later for a bite to eat and when you factor in a couple of beers each we won't be getting any change from £45.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

anyone recommend me a good barbers for men tenner or under in west norwood (brixton south )?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I've eaten at Barra Fina in Soho and you can spend alot more than £20 a head there on tapas and drinks.
> 
> The irony of course is that tapas was originally given away with drinks in Spain.
> 
> More generally I think £20 a head is par for the course these days; my Dad and I will be going to Curry Paradise later for a bite to eat and when you factor in a couple of beers each we won't be getting any change from £45.


Innit. Food was fantastic though (at Barrafina) and I wasn't paying! And to be fair, in Spain a free tapas is usually a few olives, or a bit of bread with ham or cheese.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

If you want a real bargain, I recommend the Prince Regent on a Mon-Thur lunchtime.  They do six dishes at £6 each, and they're really generous portions for the price.  Plus some quite interesting stuff - I had black pudding with roast apples and chips the other week.  You can also get stuff like steak ciabatta with chips.  Add on a drink and you can get away with a tenner, just about.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

^ yeah but it's usually full of workshy graphic designers round that time.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> that new tapas joint on acre lane can get to fuckery. 40 quid for some finger snacks and a glass of red each.
> 
> 
> fucking "tapas"... the homeopathy of eating out.


 
I was impressed with Boquiera, it's not a rip off in the slightest. Courtesan is also great, really interesting menu and excellent cocktails.

A restaurant bill is about time, relaxing, good service, not washing up, new experiences, a vast range of ingredients otherwise unaffordable / unattainable, and good company. Don't sit in a restaurant price-matching the equivalent weight of food from a supermarket then moan about it on the internet. That's pretty weak / low.

If you're just hungry, get a takeaway.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

^ that's me told.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I was impressed with Boquiera, it's not a rip off in the slightest. Courtesan is also great, really interesting menu and excellent cocktails.
> 
> A restaurant bill is about time, relaxing, good service, not washing up, new experiences, a vast range of ingredients otherwise unaffordable / unattainable, and good company. Don't sit in a restaurant price-matching the equivalent weight of food from a supermarket then moan about it on the internet. That's pretty weak / low.
> 
> If you're just hungry, get a takeaway.


this, as long as it's not a rip off, can't complain.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

i reserve the right to moan about whatever the fuck i like on the internet. what else is it for?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i reserve the right to moan about whatever the fuck i like on the internet. what else is it for?


tfl journey planner?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 15, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> tfl journey planner?


 
And porn obv


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i reserve the right to moan about whatever the fuck i like on the internet. what else is it for?


you might want to start at a site called google. just go from there. also, have you tried email yet? worth looking.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

nipsla said:


> And porn obv


meh. they all end the same.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ yeah but it's usually full of workshy graphic designers round that time.


moan moan moan


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> A restaurant bill is about time, relaxing, good service, not washing up, new experiences, a vast range of ingredients otherwise unaffordable / unattainable, and good company. Don't sit in a restaurant price-matching the equivalent weight of food from a supermarket then moan about it on the internet. That's pretty weak / low.


 
Amen to that.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> moan moan moan


shit off! have you seen the rest of this site?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says, £20 for what is not even a proper meal, plus a glass of wine is NEVER cheap.

Looks like even the Brixton chitter chatter thread has fallen foul of gentrification, fuck sake


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I was impressed with Boquiera, it's not a rip off in the slightest. Courtesan is also great, really interesting menu and excellent cocktails.
> 
> A restaurant bill is about time, relaxing, good service, not washing up, new experiences, a vast range of ingredients otherwise unaffordable / unattainable, and good company. Don't sit in a restaurant price-matching the equivalent weight of food from a supermarket then moan about it on the internet. That's pretty weak / low.
> 
> If you're just hungry, get a takeaway.


 
who the fuck mentioned supermarkets?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't care what anyone says, £20 for what is not even a proper meal, plus a glass of wine is NEVER cheap.
> 
> Looks like even the Brixton chitter chatter thread has fallen foul of gentrification, fuck sake


you could get four pie and mashes for that


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

^ y u edit?

/unlikes


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ y u edit?
> 
> /unlikes


oh you miserable cunt


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

better.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> who the fuck mentioned supermarkets?


oh you miserable cunt


----------



## zenie (Mar 15, 2013)

So Gremio de Brixton the Spanish bar in St Matthews crypt opens next week, says the kitchen won't be open for a while. Can't say I'm bothered about visiting yet another Brixton owned bar right now....


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ^ yeah but it's usually full of workshy graphic designers round that time.


 
And me and hendo and the Retired Guide Dog.  There's always an old bloke propping up the bar as well, who's very nice to the RGD (but then most people are).


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There's always an old bloke propping up the bar as well


 yeah i think i may have an idea who that is.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> yeah i think i may have an idea who that is.


 
It's you, isn't it?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

ha!



no.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't care what anyone says, £20 for what is not even a proper meal, plus a glass of wine is NEVER cheap.
> 
> Looks like even the Brixton chitter chatter thread has fallen foul of gentrification, fuck sake


 
I've been gentrifying Brixton for 20 years this year.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 15, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I've been gentrifying Brixton for 20 years this year.


 
So it's all your fault ???


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> So it's all your fault ???


 
Be fair.


It's hendo's fault as well.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> anyone recommend me a good barbers for men tenner or under in west norwood (brixton south )?


Haircut Sir?
Corner Brixton Water Lane and Effra Road
£5.50


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Be fair.
> 
> 
> It's hendo's fault as well.


He's a mere newcomer - had to be dragged kicking and screaming from north London ten years ago.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Haircut Sir?
> Corner Brixton Water Lane and Effra Road
> £5.50


ah yes, good place. been going for decades too i think. will give it a go again.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> ah yes, good place. been going for decades too i think. will give it a go again.


It's mainly Andy's son and daughter now. Their chat is much better.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

any free parking round there rushy?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> any free parking round there rushy?


Carpet / tile shop opposite? Or Halfords and Currys are just down the road. Obviously not strictly for that purpose but I doubt you'll have any problems for half an hour or so.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

driving to get a haircut? 

stylin'


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> driving to get a haircut?
> 
> stylin'


i know, i'm evil. but i've got a mental morning tomorrow and i need to do get it done as quickly as possible. it'll extend my usuage of my car to about 30 minutes each week, instead of 20.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 15, 2013)

i ain't judging, and yeah - park up in 'alfodz. with any luck you'll get back and someone will have stuck some spoilers and a set of bang-ging tweeterz in your whip.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It's mainly Andy's son and daughter now. Their chat is much better.


 
true. avoid saturdays, when andy is usually working.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 15, 2013)

So proud of Solomon, what a great guy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Courtesan is an odd place. The food is good, but it's quite pricey and the staff friendly but stuffy in the kind of over-polite way that ends up making you feel more uncomfortable.



Staff are far too formal. Made me feel really uncomfortable on my visit there. Although I do appreciate that wasn't the intention.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't care what anyone says, £20 for what is not even a proper meal, plus a glass of wine is NEVER cheap.


 
I agree. I will be sticking to the Phoenix and the Lounge ( which is cheaper than some of the places in Brixton Village).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

Its about twenty quid a head inc wine at angels and gypsies... Always feels like it should be more. I think its worth it for a special occasion.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Staff are far too formal. Made me feel really uncomfortable on my visit there. Although I do appreciate that wasn't the intention.



Yes. The eccentric formality is even more pronounced in the restaurant's tweets. Still, the owner comes from this road, and his parents still live here, topically, in social housing, so I am a fan.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Its about twenty quid a head inc wine at angels and gypsies... Always feels like it should be more. I think its worth it for a special occasion.



Yes. Another good place for a treat. And a bus home.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Retro and Vintage Markets cancelled due to bad weather. 

There is an opening day do at Papa's Park tomorrow - http://papaspark.org/ 


PAPA’s Park is a community garden, playground and football pitch/basketball court in 10-17 Pulross Road, Brixton SW9 8AF


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2013)

I like Angels and Gypsies, but it's as pricey if not more so than Boqueria or Courtesan. You'd be hard-pressed to come out of there spending only £20 a head, as a bottle of wine costs nearly half that amount, and each tapas is £5-9.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I like Angels and Gypsies, but it's as pricey if not more so than Boqueria or Courtesan. You'd be hard-pressed to come out of there spending only £20 a head, as a bottle of wine costs nearly half that amount, and each tapas is £5-9.



We've been there several times with family and its always been around £20 ahead.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm obviously greedy!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I'm obviously greedy!



Actually thinking about it we tend to drink less with family


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2013)

My family drive me to drink! One of the things that annoys me about A&G is that they charge for bread.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

Isn't the bread like three quid a slice of something ridic?!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't mind the price if they actually cook the tapas. But often they are just slicing off a bit of pig or opening a jar of olives or anchovies.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 16, 2013)

A lot of it is cooked there http://www.angelsandgypsies.com/tapas-menu/

The steak with the black beans and quails egg is my fave.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Chocolate Museum (@ChocMuseumSW9) Today's the day for chocolate fun...Starting now! Children chocolate making 11am to 3pm and Charlie & The Chocolate Factory. 

I can't go and see. Hopefully it has a bit more chocolate 'museum' than shop. Good luck to them with it, nice thing to have in Brixton if done well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh dear 

(Found on twitter)


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2013)

where did you see that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> where did you see that?


 
Came across it on Twitter

Oh, seems to come from the Streatham Conservatives website.  Sorry 

http://www.streathamconservatives.com/news/another-lambeth-poster-fail


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

Am not going but am led to believe the BBC 6 Music Craig Charles Funk & Soul Show is (live I assume) from Jamm tonight. Will listen in to that later


----------



## se5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Came across it on Twitter
> 
> Oh, seems to come from the Streatham Conservatives website. Sorry
> 
> http://www.streathamconservatives.com/news/another-lambeth-poster-fail


 
It was on the guido fawkes website but according to a tweet from lambeth its a hoax:

*Lambeth Council* ‏@*lambeth_council* 
@*GuidoFawkes* This is a hoax and not from Lambeth Council. Correct number is 020 7926 9000. More info at. http://ow.ly/ivPQI


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2013)

se5 said:
			
		

> It was on the guido fawkes website but according to a tweet from lambeth its a hoax:
> 
> Lambeth Council ‏@lambeth_council
> @GuidoFawkes This is a hoax and not from Lambeth Council. Correct number is 020 7926 9000. More info at. http://ow.ly/ivPQI



What an odd hoax if so


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What an odd hoax if so


 
To make Labour look incompetent?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2013)

se5 said:


> It was on the guido fawkes website but according to a tweet from lambeth its a hoax:
> 
> *Lambeth Council* ‏@*lambeth_council*
> @*GuidoFawkes* This is a hoax and not from Lambeth Council. Correct number is 020 7926 9000. More info at. http://ow.ly/ivPQI


 
Where's the proof that it's a hoax though? Lambeth are not known for their accuracy in letters they send out (dog thesis being one example)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/just-had-a-letter-re-nuisance-complaint-re-dogs.185017/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2013)

A cleaner Tower Hamlets in Lambeth is the giveaway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A cleaner Tower Hamlets in Lambeth is the giveaway


 
Well yes I realise that


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2013)

Nour now has a sign up saying "no photos" 

In other news, somewhere on Market Row is doing a litre of sangria and 6 tapas for £30.

And I enjoyed shouting WANKER at a white van man who ran the red light outside the Beehive and nearly ran me over.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ...And I enjoyed shouting WANKER at a white van man who ran the red light outside the Beehive and nearly ran me over.


you could lose your voice doing this, and the wankers who stop astride the crossing  I might have to start carrying a hammer again for those type of opportunities


----------



## ajdown (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as you do it to the cyclists that belt through red lights too, then all is fine.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 17, 2013)

ajdown said:


> As long as you do it to the cyclists that belt through red lights too, then all is fine.


the idea is that the sight of it makes them stop as they get scared for their paintwork/dental work.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 17, 2013)

and a comment about shitty drivers results in someone having a pop at cyclists in... 2 comments. you lot are slacking off


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

A small vignette from last night: Coked up posh bloke yapping on phone arrives outside the Dogstar last night at 3am. Bouncer politely informs him that there's no admission after 3am so he can't get in. Posh bloke carries on yapping away. His friends then arrive in cab five minutes later and fail to understand why they can't get in. Posh bloke looks baffled. I direct them to the glorious surrounds of the Atlantis Bar.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

editor said:


> A small vignette from last night: Coked up posh bloke yapping on phone arrives outside the Dogstar last night at 3am. Bouncer politely informs him that there's no admission after 3am so he can't get in. Posh bloke carries on yapping away. His friends then arrive in cab five minutes later and fail to understand why they can't get in. Posh bloke looks baffled. I direct them to the glorious surrounds of the Atlantis Bar.


 

I was in the Ritzy bar last weekend in the afternoon after seeing "Broken" with a couple of friends. At table next to us they were talking loudly about there parents Council tax in Hampshire. It really grated my friends and me. They sounded so Home Counties.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2013)

Also from last night:
I was halfway up Trinity Rise and 3 worse for wear yoots came out of Brockwell Park Gardens, halfheartedly arguing about how the way to Peckham (no oyster cards and next to no bus fare money between them).  When they asked me, I said "downhill and then turn left towards Camberwell".  They carried on in exactly the wrong direction (Upper Tulse Hill) in search of fags and johnnies (according to the loudest of them).  Er, yeah, good luck with lighting one and using the other if your coordination's as bad as your navigation.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 17, 2013)

£2.50 a pint of guinness in the Marquis of Lorne for St Paddys Day, I may be some time...


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> £2.50 a pint of guinness in the Marquis of Lorne for St Paddys Day, I may be some time...


Is the Crown and Anchor doing the traditional St Patricks menu this year ?
E2a boiled bacon and cabbage......?


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the proof that it's a hoax though?


 
For more details see here.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I was in the Ritzy bar last weekend in the afternoon after seeing "Broken" with a couple of friends. At table next to us they were talking loudly about there parents Council tax in Hampshire. It really grated my friends and me. They sounded so Home Counties.


How dare people from the Home Counties come to Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

deleted as cant get quotes to work


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> How dare people from the Home Counties come to Brixton.


 
I agree how dare they. Glad you think the same.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is the Crown and Anchor doing the traditional St Patricks menu this year ?
> E2a boiled bacon and cabbage......?


they're doing bacon and cabbage in the Marquis!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 17, 2013)

but I've had to come home and do the radio show. 

This week's radio show is live and direct from Brixton - 5pm to 8pm - this week with yours truly in the hot seat!

Expect some hip-hop and reggae, followed by some house & techno. And maybe a little 1990s selection this week too...

Click here to listen: http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html

The chatroom is to be found HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> How dare people from the Home Counties come to Brixton.


And how dare their parents pay council tax where they live. How middle class is that!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And how dare their parents pay council tax where they live. How middle class is that!


 
Working class people pay there Council tax where they live. What is your point?


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I agree how dare they. Glad you think the same.


If I'm ever within earshot of you I look forward to being judged in just the same way.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> If I'm ever within earshot of you I look forward to being judged in just the same way.


How will you know when you'll be within earshot?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> If I'm ever within earshot of you I look forward to being judged in just the same way.


 
So I read your post incorrectly then?


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 17, 2013)

editor said:


> How will you know when you'll be within earshot?


Hopefully I'll see a post about it in here.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Hopefully I'll see a post about it in here.


 
Actually I have a friend from the Home Counties. And I get on with her fine.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Working class people pay there Council tax where they live. What is your point?


And the upper classes too. In fact, almost everyone pays council tax were they live. In other words, you were listening in on a group of friends having a pretty unremarkable conversation about the council tax their parents pay in an accent you don't approve of. What was _your _point?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Hopefully I'll see a post about it in here.


It's usually easy to spot someone judging others anyway. 

The Ritzy Bar yesterday:


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't see why people from the Home Counties should, in principle, be any less welcome in Brixton than people from the Caribbean, Poland, Congo, Vietnam or anywhere else.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And the upper classes too. In fact, almost everyone pays council tax were they live. In other words, you were listening in on a group of friends having a pretty unremarkable conversation about the council tax their parents pay in an accent you don't approve of. What was _your _point?


 
I said it grated me and my friends to be exact.

Its a class thing. Its not the accent it was the way they were going on about it.  I mentioned it as I noticed my friends were wincing at the way they were going on. So it was not just me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I don't see why people from the Home Counties should, in principle, be any less welcome in Brixton than people from the Caribbean, Poland, Congo, Vietnam or anywhere else.


Well, I'm from what used to be called Middlesex and have moved to what used to be called Surrey and sound pretty Home Counties and get on well with him in real life, so I suspect what Gramsci was objecting to was the loudness and content of what they were saying about Council Tax.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, just seen your post...glad to know my hunch was correct.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I don't see why people from the Home Counties should, in principle, be any less welcome in Brixton than people from the Caribbean, Poland, Congo, Vietnam or anywhere else.


 
Except that the people you list cannot afford to live here easily now. If people came from Carribbean now instead of 1950s they would not come to Brixton as its too expensive now.

My Polish friends do not live in Brixton. One did in Clifton Mansions but they got evicted and the flats sold to a property developer.

"In principle" is fine but the actual social reality is something else.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 17, 2013)

Y





Gramsci said:


> Except that the people you list cannot afford to live here easily now. If people came from Carribbean now instead of 1950s they would not come to Brixton as its too expensive now.
> 
> My Polish friends do not live in Brixton. One did in Clifton Mansions but they got evicted and the flats sold to a property developer.
> 
> "In principle" is fine but the actual social reality is something else.


Yes of course. That's why I said "in principle".  Obnoxious twats wherever they are from are obnoxious twats.  Some of the most racially offensive language I've heard in Brixton was from a yardie, addressing the staff in the Chinese takeaway at the end of my road, but the growing number of braying hoorays get right on my tits as well. 
 The social change being effected now by economic circumstances, fuxtons on the high St etc, may even be as significant for Brixton as the arrival of people from the Caribbean, and it's not a change I welcome.  I'm conscious, though, that there were people living in Brixton who would have expressed similar sentiments about the earlier waves of migration changing the character of the area.  
Brixton is always changing. One of the things that's great about it though is that it's usually been welcoming to new people. 

In other news, I was thinking yesterday that one way the Granville is actually like a village is the way traders'  children still hang around and play in the avenues.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Y
> Yes of course. That's why I said "in principle". Obnoxious twats wherever they are from are obnoxious twats. Some of the most racially offensive language I've heard in Brixton was from a yardie, addressing the staff in the Chinese takeaway at the end of my road, but the growing number of braying hoorays get right on my tits as well.
> The social change being effected now by economic circumstances, fuxtons on the high St etc, may even be as significant for Brixton as the arrival of people from the Caribbean, and it's not a change I welcome. I'm conscious, though, that there were people living in Brixton who would have expressed similar sentiments about the earlier waves of migration changing the character of the area.
> Brixton is always changing. One of the things that's great about it though is that it's usually been welcoming to new people.
> ...


 
I had a meeting about housing issues on Saturday. As I said to them its not change that I have a problem with. Cities do change. I do not have a problem with that. I now have East European friends that came to London more recently for example. Brixton had changed. Eritreans and North Africans were not here when I first came to Brixton area. What I have a problem with is that change is being restricted by the fact that Brixton is becoming unaffordable for many.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I had a meeting about housing issues on Saturday. As I said to them its not change that I have a problem with. Cities do change. I do not have a problem with that. I now have East European friends that came to London more recently for example. Brixton had changed. Eritreans and North Africans were not here when I first came to Brixton area. What I have a problem with is that change is being restricted by the fact that Brixton is becoming unaffordable for many.


 
Part of the reason Brixton is becoming unaffordable is the (legitimate) arrival of the people you cite in your post!

From 2001 to 2011, London's population rose by 1million to 8.2million.

That is 14 per cent in ten years. Or three new boroughs of Lambeth in a decade.

I know that other factors are at play: lack of housebuilding, billionaires buying in Belgravia etc

But housing supply and demand is fundamental.

And it is going to get more critical: the Office for National Statistics says London's population will hit 9million by 2018.

That is only five years away


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Part of the reason Brixton is becoming unaffordable is the (legitimate) arrival of the people you cite in your post!


I disagree. When I was living in a council block that was less than 30% occupied I welcomed Eritreans and North Africans as being the only tenant on the whole floor was very isolating and attracted crime. I fail to see how they made Brixton unaffordable. Btw, the population is probably above 9 million but a lot of people don't show up on statistics.


----------



## TonyH82 (Mar 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Part of the reason Brixton is becoming unaffordable is the (legitimate) arrival of the people you cite in your post!
> 
> From 2001 to 2011, London's population rose by 1million to 8.2million.
> 
> ...


 
Bingo.

Brixton isn't the only area becoming more expensive - all of London is... The population is increasing faster than the availability of housing.

And increasing prices drive outward migration:

Look at east London. Hoxton was cheap, attracted creative types, became trendy, and then became expensive. All the creative types move to cheap Dalston, and now Dalston is becoming pricey.

As long as demand out-strips supply, there is no stopping this.


----------



## TonyH82 (Mar 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Part of the reason Brixton is becoming unaffordable is the (legitimate) arrival of the people you cite in your post!


 
I believe Brixton Village and the press it has been getting is also a factor. Having a broad selection of nice, reasonably priced eateries in one location is attractive.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2013)

There's a new shop on Dulwich road, "Society for the Protection of Unwanted Objects"  *puke*. The Villaaage is infecting Herne Hill!


----------



## nagapie (Mar 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> There's a new shop on Dulwich road, "Society for the Protection of Unwanted Objects" *puke*. The Villaaage is infecting Herne Hill!


 
Herne Hill is not already infected? I thought the standard we judged the Village by was gentrification, HH has that in spades.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2013)

tbh, herne hill was ahead of the game.  it already had two antiques / collectable shops and all the grotty pubs for real people had been replaced with grey gastro-wannabes.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Part of the reason Brixton is becoming unaffordable is the (legitimate) arrival of the people you cite in your post!


 
No its not. Thats the UKIP argument. 

Rising rents are due to grasping landlords and developers because we live in a "free market". Rents could be strictly controlled. They are not. That is the problem. Same goes for developers like Barratts charging , not what it cost to build a flat plus a reasonable profit, but what they think they can get away with. 

I do not blame immigration I blame developers, buy to let landlords and others of the landlord class who are cashing in. 

Jesus one minute I'm told I'm prejudiced against Home County newcomers next minute I'm told its all the fault of immigration.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> No its not. Thats the UKIP argument.
> 
> Rising rents are due to grasping landlords and developers because we live in a "free market". Rents could be strictly controlled. They are not. That is the problem. Same goes for developers like Barratts charging , not what it cost to build a flat plus a reasonable profit, but what they think they can get away with.
> 
> ...


 
Those are issues too.

But I still believe a million extra people in a city of 8 million will push up house prices and rents.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

Brixton house/rent prices are bucking the trend and rising much faster than comparable areas. It sure as fuck can't be blamed on Eritreans and North Africans. The other areas that are bucking the trend are areas that attract overseas oligarchs.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2013)

pissflaps said:
			
		

> ^ yeah but it's usually full of workshy graphic designers round that time.



You're a hard man (?) to please aren't you?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2013)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> I was impressed with Boquiera, it's not a rip off in the slightest. Courtesan is also great, really interesting menu and excellent cocktails.
> 
> A restaurant bill is about time, relaxing, good service, not washing up, new experiences, a vast range of ingredients otherwise unaffordable / unattainable, and good company. Don't sit in a restaurant price-matching the equivalent weight of food from a supermarket then moan about it on the internet. That's pretty weak / low.
> 
> If you're just hungry, get a takeaway.



This is a fair point. 
If you want cheap go to nandos (although it's not exactly that cheap) or something. 
Or as said above, a takeaway. 
We are skint atm so don't eat out at all so I know pricey places are a pain but when we did go out I budget at least 25 quid each including wine. 
I hate tapas restaurants though as I always leave feeling unsatidfied.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:
			
		

> you could get four pie and mashes for that



Oooh pie and mash. 
Need to go to Manze's when I'm feeling better <3


----------



## kittyP (Mar 17, 2013)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Carpet / tile shop opposite? Or Halfords and Currys are just down the road. Obviously not strictly for that purpose but I doubt you'll have any problems for half an hour or so.



I tried to leave my car in the carpet place car park and got told to leave or get clamped


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Brixton house/rent prices are bucking the trend.


 
Not by as much as you might think. House prices are just as crazy over much of London including in areas near Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

17% average rise last year


----------



## Ms T (Mar 18, 2013)

It's the same all over London. Hendo's boss keeps getting gazumped in Forest Hill!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

...aaaah, I've been misled by (iirc) The Standard. I'm sure I read that Brixton had much higher price rises last year than other areas.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...aaaah, I've been misled by (iirc) The Standard. I'm sure I read that Brixton had much higher price rises last year than other areas.


 
Found this

http://www.in-deed.net/conveyancing/conveyancing-articles/london-house-prices-average-property-prices-for-london-boroughs#Table | Average London Property Prices

and this

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...m--full-borough-by-borough-table-8364066.html

don't ask me which is right though as my brain starts to frazzle when I see numbers


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Brixton house/rent prices are bucking the trend and rising much faster than comparable areas. It sure as fuck can't be blamed on Eritreans and North Africans. The other areas that are bucking the trend are areas that attract overseas oligarchs.


 
Its Bulgarians and Romanians next on the list to blame for increases cost of housing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Min, but that's boroughs and not specific areas within boroughs. I specifically remember the figure of a 17% rise for Brixton mentioned last year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

and this

http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/...londons-top-15-property-hotspots/4314.article


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its Bulgarians and Romanians next on the list to blame for increases cost of housing.


I reckon the Daily Mail will link them to far more nefarious activities. I can see the headlines now.
ROMANIANS CAUSE CANCER
BULGARIANS EAT THE QUEEN'S RACEHORSES
ARE THESE THE MOST EVIL EASTERN EUROPEANS IN THE UK?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its Bulgarians and Romanians next on the list to blame for increases cost of housing.


 
Have already seen tweets and comments in news stories about that, and some people tweeting the bedroom tax is all just to make way for the Romanians.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and this
> 
> http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/...londons-top-15-property-hotspots/4314.article


I remember a postcard in the 1980s that said I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOUR HOUSE IS WORTH
I sent one to my sister


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Found this
> 
> http://www.in-deed.net/conveyancing/conveyancing-articles/london-house-prices-average-property-prices-for-london-boroughs#Table | Average London Property Prices
> 
> ...


 
This is average for Lambeth. A Council officer told me land prices in the north of the borough increase / hold up better than the south of the borough. So prices in Brixton possibly increase more than further south.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon the Daily Mail will link them to far more nefarious activities. I can see the headlines now.
> ROMANIANS CAUSE CANCER
> BULGARIANS EAT THE QUEEN'S RACEHORSES
> ARE THESE THE MOST EVIL EASTERN EUROPEANS IN THE UK?


 
They've already printed a warning from the Mayor (I think) of a town in Spain warning Britain of what is coming

(Think it was a mayor, and I think it was Spain and I think it was the DM )


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They've already printed a warning from the Mayor (I think) of a town in Spain warning Britain of what is coming
> 
> (Think it was a mayor, and I think it was Spain and I think it was the DM )


 
Germany. DM


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Germany. DM


 
DM - Daily Mail 

Germany - Euro


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon the Daily Mail will link them to far more nefarious activities. I can see the headlines now.
> ROMANIANS CAUSE CANCER
> BULGARIANS EAT THE QUEEN'S RACEHORSES
> ARE THESE THE MOST EVIL EASTERN EUROPEANS IN THE UK?


 
They already have been doing this. Example here (the German one)

I know or have met Romanians and Bulgarians. (btw Romanian women I've met are stunning . Very Slavic looking. So really think Hate Mail is being a misery guts ).

Bulgaria ( and a Bulgarian I know confirmed this) is run by organised crime and oligarchs. Good article here. A Bulgarian has just burnt himself to death as a protest against electricity price rises ( controlled by oligarchs). As one Bulgarian said to me "In Bulgaria there is nothing (for her)". There is rich elite and everyone else gets by -only just.

I would rather have Romanians and Bulgarians in Brixton than the braying home counties.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Germany. DM


 
ah right, now I see you're saying Daily Mail and the story was in Germany and you weren't talking about the now dead Deutsche Mark


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, now I see you're saying Daily Mail and the story was in Germany and you weren't talking about the now dead Deutsche Mark



Jawohl!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Very Slavic looking.


 
As am I


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> As am I


 


Are they your own teeth?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Of course! My husband paid for them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

I reckon more like:


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

I meant the Romanian women Ive met who look like this 

Romanians also make good films "Beyond the Hills" is on at Ritzy now.  Good but depressing. With a touch of East European (very) black humour.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

There was this thread last year: Professionals send Brixton property prices surging by 15%.

And then there's this barf-tastic, error-laden article:


> That’s all changed. Don’t believe me? Take a look at Guardian food critic Jay Rayner’s recent review of Brixton Village, the covered market behind Brixton underground. “Brixton Village is home to the most vibrant restaurant scene in London,” states Rayner – himself a local resident.
> 
> Or just consider that property agents currently pitch average buy-to-let yields on Brixton properties at six to seven per cent – well above the five per cent London average.
> http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/...rixton-property-worth-investment/1815.article


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


>


 
That was probably you in your youth eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I meant the Romanian women Ive met who look like this


 

Apparently all Romanian women look like Kate Middleton or her sister 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...te-Middleton-Romanian-ad-campaign-claims.html

Woman above looks better I reckon


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with the look I suggested! Better than being compared to Chris Evans!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Apparently all Romanian women look like Kate Middleton or her sister
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...te-Middleton-Romanian-ad-campaign-claims.html
> 
> Woman above looks better I reckon


 
I think the same. I think some Romanian advertising creative got the idea all men in UK have hots for Kate or her sister. How wrong they are.

She is Madalina Diana Ghenea well known in Romania. There is not much they can be proud about in Romania , one Romanian told me, but they can be proud about her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> How wrong they are.


 
Yep, for starters, they haven't taken Sun readers into account


----------



## secateurz (Mar 18, 2013)

So I had takeout from Tonys American on waer lane...._extremely_ average takeout food for restaurant prices.

much better grub to be had from a traditional takeaway, some round the corner, for less money.

edit:l2spell


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

secateurz said:
			
		

> So I had takeout from Tonys American on waer lane....extremely average takeout food for restaurant prices.
> 
> much better grub to be had from a traditional takeawat, some round the corner, for less money.



Oh dear.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Takeawat?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know the establishment in question. I would say though that secateurz hasn't really endeared her/himself to anyone here and has proved to be a prize twunt so don't regard her/his opinion as one to be trusted.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Takeawat?


Takeawatever you like, it'sa all tasty.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Takeawatever you like, it'sa all tasty.


Izza tasty?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't know the establishment in question. I would say though that secateurz hasn't really endeared her/himself to anyone here and has proved to be a prize twunt so don't regard her/his opinion as one to be trusted.


 who are you? you dont know the establishment in question, well whoopyfuckingdo. Let me guess, Brixtonite for 10 years, posting on here for every one of them. Oh how the change must burn your soul.

Earlier in this thread, maybe page 16, somebody was asking about Tonys. I have given my feedback. please wind your neck in.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

secateurz said:


> who are you? ........ I have given my feedback. please wind your neck in.


I'm a board administrator who is alerted by other posters via the reported posts and by PM about posters who look like trouble. One of my jobs here is getting rid of people (trolls spammers etc) who piss other posters off. I'd wind your neck in as some of your other posts have attracted the wrong sort of attention.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't we just be nice to each other?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Can't we just be nice to each other?


Fuck off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Can't we just be nice to each other?


i will not be nice to someone who has such a shitty attitude to people on benefits


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## secateurz (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm a board administrator who is alerted by other posters via the reported posts and by PM about posters who look like trouble. One of my jobs here is getting rid of people (trolls spammers etc) who piss other posters off. I'd wind your neck in as some of your other posts have attracted the wrong sort of attention.


 
I couldnt give two figs my dear, you do your job and I will carry on with mine (in the real world, not posting on forums). You may very well get reports from under worked guardianistas that somebody else thinks differently to them, alas plus ca change. Forums are for all viewpoints right?

Let me repeat, Tony's America diner was extremely average. Not sure how it can charge 9-12 for a burger like that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

fuck off secateurz, you lowlife!


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

what exactly is a 'guardianista' is that the same as 'a cunt that reads the fucking torygraph'?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 18, 2013)

it is, pissflaps!


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> There's nothing wrong with the look I suggested! Better than being compared to Chris Evans!


 
Which Chris Evans?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 18, 2013)

ericjarvis said:


> Which Chris Evans?


 
The one who looks like OU?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

secateurz said:


> I couldnt give two figs my dear, you do your job and I will carry on with mine (in the real world, not posting on forums). You may very well get reports from under worked guardianistas that somebody else thinks differently to them, alas plus ca change. Forums are for all viewpoints right?
> 
> Let me repeat, Tony's America diner was extremely average. Not sure how it can charge 9-12 for a burger like that!


 


The Mods and Ed keep these boards running for no pay. You could show a bit of respect.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

Another goes back. The fucking fucks.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

why on earth would i sell my home for free?

that's some terrible copywriting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

ericjarvis said:


> Which Chris Evans?


there's only one chris evans


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

Fucking hell that lightning was close!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

massive giant crack of thunder just rumbled not out of my arse but over west norwood


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> why on earth would i sell my home for free?
> 
> that's some terrible copywriting.


brilliant.

take em to court - false advertising.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Another goes back. The fucking fucks.
> 
> View attachment 30340


bastards have scrubbed out your address too that's how much they hate the public.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


>


that cat is smug


----------



## secateurz (Mar 18, 2013)

south ken just got a massive crack of it too


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Fucking hell that lightning was close!


Wasn't it? I assumed it had hit your block.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

at least it feels like springish raing instead of the freeze in the air because it's so cold type


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

No thunder here in WC1.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Wasn't it? I assumed it had hit your block.


I thought it had hit one of the two blocks by Brockwell Park. I was on the phone and nearly dropped the handset!


----------



## Rich_G76 (Mar 18, 2013)

i nearly dropped my cuppa, made me jump that thunder


----------



## leanderman (Mar 18, 2013)

And it is lashing down, so, if someone could pop along to school and pick my kids up, that would be great.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2013)

and go to the chemist for me and do the shopping please..


----------



## Rushy (Mar 18, 2013)

and bring my washing in


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 18, 2013)

i just went to the post office and the caff.  it's fucking awful out there.

also, had scrambled eggs and beans on toast at the caff, as i often do.  but this time they bought me a plate of scrambled eggs and beans, and a plate of toast.  think someone's been on the crack this afternoon.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've never understood the greasy spoon tradition of eggs flat on the plate, but toast on the side, served first. I like my eggs on my toast, so I always have to do some construction work (with lukewarm toast)


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I've never understood the greasy spoon tradition of eggs flat on the plate, but toast on the side, served first. I like my eggs on my toast, so I always have to do some construction work (with lukewarm toast)


#firstworldproblem


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

and the cutting in half lengthways of the sausage.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I've never understood the greasy spoon tradition of eggs flat on the plate, but toast on the side, served first. I like my eggs on my toast, so I always have to do some construction work (with lukewarm toast)


Toast, mayo, bacon, eggs is how I roll.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> #firstworldproblem


I will report from a greasy spoon in 2nd/3rd world the next time I visit for a fryup.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> mayo



No.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

if someone can go to my garage and pick up the six books that i need, whilst also picking my wife up from Tesco, whilst posting said books in the post office, that'll be great. thanks X


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Toast, mayo, bacon, eggs is how I roll.


 
Mayo?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> Mayo?


Yeah, mayo. Wanna fight?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No.


You shut it, slaaaaaaaaag.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, mayo. Wanna fight?


right, straightner. Albert in ten? bring ya boys if you want, but no tools.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> Mayo?


He's from overseas in a country where the sun rarely shines, poor man. Let him have his mayonnaise.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

...it masks the taste of rotten shark that's been buried all winter....


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> right, straightner. Albert in ten? bring ya boys if you want, but no tools.


Albert at ten can work.


Mrs Magpie said:


> He's from overseas in a country where the sun rarely shines, poor man. Let him have his mayonnaise.


Don't you start. I bet you put ketchup on your eggs, you filth-mongerer.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...it masks the taste of rotten shark that's been buried all winter....


THAT'S ICELAND!!!!!!ONE!!!!!!!!111

AND ALSO RACIST.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Another goes back. The fucking fucks.
> 
> View attachment 30340



Can't you go and sit down in Foxton's, get a free drink and then tell them you've come to return their envelope?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Albert at ten can work.
> 
> Don't you start. I bet you put ketchup on your eggs, you filth-mongerer.


I don't eat eggs. Thy're boingy and minging. Don't use ketchup much either. I very very occasionally have it with chips but I don't eat chips much either.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't eat eggs. Thy're boingy and minging. Don't use ketchup much either. I very very occasionally have it with chips but I don't eat chips much either.


You don't eat eggs? They're lovely. Just not poached. There's a waste of a good egg.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You don't eat eggs? They're lovely. Just not poached. There's a waste of a good egg.


 
poached is easily the best way to eat an egg...


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> poached is easily the best way to eat an egg...


Easily the worst, apart from raw.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

well aren't you just a barrel of fucking laughs.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

Coddled eggs


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Coddled eggs


Same as poached innit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Same as poached innit.



No.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No.


What's the difference?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

Onsen eggs


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> What's the difference?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/coddling-eggs-without-an-egg-coddler.234990/


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

the best egg out there and very easy to source are Cadburys Cream Eggs.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Onsen eggs


Sounds lovely, but also a bit of a pain to cook?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Coddled egg in oven, poached egg on stove. I may not eat eggs but I cook them beautifully apparently. My scrambled eggs are divine, allegedly.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:
			
		

> the best egg out there and very easy to source are Cadburys Cream Eggs.



No.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

he's got massive eggs as balls!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sounds lovely, but also a bit of a pain to cook?


Not really


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

scrambled eggs with salt on and buttered cheap white toast


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Coddled egg in oven, poached egg on stove. I may not eat eggs but I cook them beautifully apparently. My scrambled eggs are divine, allegedly.


Cheers. I'll not do either, but thanks all the same.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> the best egg out there and very easy to source are Cadburys Cream Eggs.


Get out


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really


How do you keep the temp to an even 70 degrees for half an hour?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

boiled eggs with soldiers and a pint of Carling.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

what eggs do they eat in Foxtons?


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 18, 2013)

^ mini eggs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> what eggs do they eat in Foxtons?


Ones left by appreciative locals that they scrape off the windows every morning .


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you go and sit down in Foxton's, get a free drink and then tell them you've come to return their envelope?


I am unable to walk into that building for fear of an eruption of bile.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> How do you keep the temp to an even 70 degrees for half an hour?


No need to


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No need to


How do you cook them then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> How do you cook them then?


In a pan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I am unable to walk into that building for fear of an eruption of bile.


 
You could puke on envelope or wipe your arse on it before sticking it through letter box

That's pretty disgusting though.

Maybe you could just write on the envelope telling them to fuck off.

I'm going to do that with mine that I'm saving up


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> In a pan.


Thanks, that's really informative


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Thanks, that's really informative


cba


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

#egggate


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2013)

pepper on eggs


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> pepper on eggs


Sure, with mayo at the base.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 18, 2013)

i thought i'd be mocked for being choosy about the stacking order of my breakfast so it's nice to see that some of you have far stronger opionions.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i thought i'd be mocked for being choosy about the stacking order of my breakfast so it's nice to see that some of you have far stronger opionions.


What's yours?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Sure, with mayo at the base.



No.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sure, with mayo at the base.


No.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you two numpties eat egg mayo sammidges?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Oi, Badgers, I've still got a joint of boiling bacon and a bottle of ginger beer for youse and the lovely Kitty.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Oi, Badgers, I've still got a joint of boiling bacon and a bottle of ginger beer for youse and the lovely Kitty.



Oh sugar. Yes, sorry the days are flying by and going from pillar to post  Will drop you a line tomorrow. 

Saw your old man yesterday btw. He may or may not have had an attractive, young European girl on his arm. The old rogue


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Do you two numpties eat egg mayo sammidges?


No.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh sugar. Yes, sorry the days are flying by and going from pillar to post  Will drop you a line tomorrow.
> 
> Saw your old man yesterday btw. He may or may not have had an attractive, young European girl on his arm. The old rogue


A close friend's daughter. He was protecting her from the Lotharios of Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> No.


QE fucking D. WRONG WRONG WRONG.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Do you two numpties eat egg mayo sammidges?



Yes. With cold, hard boiled eggs. Not hot fried eggs laid on an emulsion of cold oil and egg yolk.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> A close friend's daughter. He was protecting her from the Lotharios of Brixton.



I know  I barely got her name, let alone a phone number


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> QE fucking D. WRONG WRONG WRONG.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> QE fucking D. WRONG WRONG WRONG.



A lone voice shouting in capital letters 

(((TruXta)))


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 18, 2013)

what's my what?  my stacking order is toast on the bottom, scrambled eggs and baked beans on top, plenty of pepper, and a bit of brown flavour sauce.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> toast on the bottom, scrambled eggs and baked beans on top



Orang Utan will be along in a minute


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm already here!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yes. With cold, hard boiled eggs. Not hot fried eggs laid on an emulsion of cold oil and egg yolk.


I pity the fool.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2013)

(((would-be lotharios of brixton)))


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> there's only one chris evans


 
But which only one Chris Evans. Chris James Evans, Chris Robert Evans, or Chris Thomas Evans?


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 18, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The one who looks like OU?


 
Unfortunately at least two of them look like OU.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

The ex-ginger northern radio DJ, not that twat from superhero films


----------



## ericjarvis (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The ex-ginger northern radio DJ, not that twat from superhero films


 
Ah yes. Christopher James "Twatfeatures" Evans.

Fair enough.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 19, 2013)

There's apparently an article on today's Times saying that Brixton is one of the 10 coolest places to live in the UK.  #gentrification #homecounties


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2013)

that must be why my rent is going up again.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> There's apparently an article on today's Times saying that Brixton is one of the 10 coolest places to live in the UK.  #gentrification #homecounties




I think we placed 25th


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I think we placed 25th


Behind Bethnal Green apparently.

Bethnal Green ffs?! I think this is a slight we can all oppose.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> There's apparently an article on today's Times saying that Brixton is one of the 10 coolest places to live in the UK. #gentrification #homecounties


I've had a Kombat Explosion about it. 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/more-de...it-as-one-of-britains-coolest-neighbourhoods/


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Behind Bethnal Green apparently.
> 
> Bethnal Green ffs?! I think this is a slight we can all oppose.



Yes: Not least because I moved here from Bethnal Green/Whitechapel


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes: Not least because I moved here from Bethnal Green/Whitechapel


Me too!

We're clearly ahead of the hipster game.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2013)

Opened a credit union account on Acre Lane. Well, paid in the £2 one off membership fee and a teeny deposit. Staff were very pleasant


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Me too!
> 
> We're clearly ahead of the hipster game.



We lived by the Blind Beggar, one of the largest pubs in the world, so the joke goes.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 19, 2013)

will someone please explain what a 'hipster' is.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> will someone please explain what a 'hipster' is.


Generally, young/young-ish people with more money and free time than you.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We lived by the Blind Beggar, one of the largest pubs in the world, so the joke goes.


I know it well. I was up by Bethnal Green tube station.

Enjoyed living there at the time, but it really isn't a patch on Brixton; in my view there were two very seperate communities divided along ethnic lines and not a great deal of interaction between the two. That isn't the case where I am now thankfully.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I know it well. I was up by Bethnal Green tube station.
> 
> Enjoyed living there at the time, but it really isn't a patch on Brixton; in my view there were two very seperate communities divided along ethnic lines and not a great deal of interaction between the two. That isn't the case where I am now thankfully.


An awful lot of London is like that, usually with 'blocks' of ethnic groups enjoying very limited engagement with their neighbours.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Generally, young/young-ish people with more money and free time than you.


you forgot 'better haircut'


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you forgot 'better haircut'


Everyone's got a better haircut than me.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 19, 2013)

at least you have hair to cut.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> An awful lot of London is like that, usually with 'blocks' of ethnic groups enjoying very limited engagement with their neighbours.


True. I just found it to be particularly pronounced in Bethnal Green.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> True. I just found it to be particularly pronounced in Bethnal Green.


A lot of east London is like that, sadly. Manor Park is particularly grim.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> at least you have hair to cut.


 for now.....


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 19, 2013)

I cant access the Times article. Looks like its behind Murdochs paywall


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I cant access the Times article. Looks like its behind Murdochs paywall



I will slap it up in an hour or so.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I will slap it up in an hour or so.


can you upload a copy of the times article as well?


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> for now.....


Thanks for that.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2013)

It's a matter of time for all of us


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I cant access the Times article. Looks like its behind Murdochs paywall


 
Here you go: Top ten then Brixton at 25. This site won't let me post the whole article as it's too long


*30 coolest places * 
By: Anne Ashworth

When hunting for a home, it pays in every way to follow the cool crowd, either to the city, the suburbs or the countryside. They are the first to find the locations that are upwardly mobile and have that certain swagger. The most obvious signs of cool may be culture, coffee bars, gastropubs and independent shops, either on the doorstep or not far away.
We dug deeper, however, to find the 30 places already populated by the cool people — or where they'll settle next.
Our analysis is based on the latest prices and the assessments of housing experts. So, grab a flat white or a cup of builder's tea (the hippest hot beverages) and take the tour of these areas with us. Anne Ashworth, Property and Money Editor

1 Hebden Bridge West Yorkshire why is it so great? A market town in the Upper Calder Valley doesn't sound that cool, yet Hebden Bridge has been voted one of the quirkiest places in the world thanks to its artists, musicians and New Agers. It is also reputed to be one of the most gay-friendly towns in the country. The music scene is great — the Trades Club is an institution. who lives here? Creative types and those with a hippy streak.
house prices: Buy an out-of-town country house or barn with a couple of acres from £600,000, or a family-sized stone-built semi in the town centre from £250,000. Smaller terraces start at about £150,000.

2 Bethnal Green East London why is it so great? Contemporary sparkle and a whiff of old-school East End. Nearby Broadway Market is a cauldron of fashion and food on Saturdays. On Sundays, the Columbia Road Flower Market is full of hipsters clutching lilies. Bethnal Green Working Men's Club offers club nights, burlesque and film.
who lives here? Alexa Chung (left), plus artists, designers and architects. And it's only 15 minutes from Oxford Circus. house prices: Two-bedroom conversion from £300,000; a three bedroom house will cost from £450,000.

3 Stockbridge Edinburgh why is it so great? Period housing and the main road, Raeburn Place, which is a confection of shops, cafés, bars and restaurants. The latest excitement is that Michelin-starred chef Tom Kitchin is to open a gastropub. who lives here? Comedian Dylan Moran. Lots of young singles. house prices: A two-bedroom Victorian flat costs from £250,000, says Andrew Ogilvie, of estate agents Connell and Connell. In stylish Anne Street, Georgian semis go for £1.4 million making it one of the most expensive areas in the city.

4 Totnes Devon why is it so great? Time magazine declared the town, which sits on the River Dart 20 miles from Exeter, to be the capital of New Age chic. Cool credentials include a great market and a successful fight to stop a Costa Coffee shop opening to compete with locally run cafés. who lives here? Laid-back actors, musicians, writers and artists. house prices: A family-sized Georgian townhouse is under £400,000 or a town-centre cottage is about £250,000. Flats can go for less than £150,000.

5 Folkestone Kent why is it so great? Just another dying seaside resort until billionaire Roger De Haan put millions into his home town, establishing a creative quarter with live/work/sell spaces for artists and designers. The seafront is set for regeneration, too. who lives here? Mark Sargeant, who won a Michelin star at Claridge's, has a seafood restaurant; an increasing number of Londoners.
house prices: A two-bedroom terrace is £110,000-plus. A period four-bedroom house in the smart West End costs from £350,000.

6 Frome Somerset why is it so great? Fashion designer Pearl Lowe (left) left London for Frome (which rhymes with "broom") and raves about the great vintage stores as well as the summer market. Up the road is hip Bruton and the popular media set hang-out Babington House. who lives here? Folk singer Cara Dillon and commuters from Bristol and Bath. Kevin McCloud of Grand Designs has a farmhouse nearby. house prices: Buy a period family home for about £350,000. Terraced houses come in below £250,000.

7 Aigburth Liverpool why is it so great? A classic urban village where trendy mums run yoga classes and browse craft markets. It may be a leafy suburb (a walk beside the river at Otterspool Prom is particularly pleasant) but Aigburth isn't staid: there's plenty of nightlife in the cute bars on Lark Lane.
who lives here? Ecofriendly families who take their recycling awfully seriously. house prices: Buy a spacious Victorian semi for less than £250,000. Grand, detached houses, modern or period, are inching up towards £1 million.

8 Kelvingrove Glasgow why is it so great? An upmarket enclave next to the city's heaving West End. Kelvingrove itself is laid-back: it has a popular park that straddles the River Kelvin and is home to the world renowned Kelvingrove Art Gallery.
who lives here? A slightly older crowd. Academics and performers with Scottish Opera rub shoulders with students who have generous parents.
house prices: Property is grand with prices to match. Mews houses are £300,000 to £500,000, while two-bedroom flats cost about £160,000.

9 Clementhorpe York why is it so great? Clementhorpe was once a rather boring suburb south of the city centre. Then cafés and a deli opened in Bishopthorpe Road (Bishy Road to locals), giving it a joyful and hip atmosphere. The estate agent William H. Brown calls it York's answer to Notting Hill. The al fresco dining is great in the sunshine. who lives here? Professionals like its walkability; small-scale entrepreneurs appreciate its value. house prices: A Victorian two-up, two-down costs about £200,000, or a three-storey house with three or four bedrooms is £300,000.

10 Upper St Giles Norwich why is it so great? This is Norfolk's answer to Brighton and it is stacked with boutiques, vintage clothes shops, antiques and crafts as well as delis and restaurants. The location is just half a mile from the town centre.
who lives here? Students and professional families. "They are normally quite trendy, open-minded people who perhaps lived in London for a while," says Mike Rix of Savills. "It is not for people who like to shut their gates at night and have total peace and quiet." house prices: Period cottages, terraces and converted flats — mostly Georgian — range in price from £150,000 to £500,000.

then brixton

*25 Brixton* South London why is it so great? There's a fine line between gentrification and standardisation. Unusually for somewhere so urban *Brixton* has a great range of independent shops. *Brixton* Village in the market has become a foodie destination. And it's on the Tube. who lives here? A mix of singles and young families thanks to the relatively affordable houses with gardens. Anyone not quite ready for suburbia.
house prices: Pay £685,000 for a three to four-bedroom bayfronted terrace or £350,000 for a two-bedroom conversion.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 19, 2013)

leanderman can you split it over two or three? I know it's generally against the faqs to do long C&P but this is OK.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

The electricity is still out by the tube so that Iceland is closed (boo!) and Starbucks is shut (hooray!), while Sainsbury's is operating on a limited service (no frozen stuff). WH Smith is OK.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

> Upper St Giles Norwich why is it so great? This is Norfolk's answer to Brighton and it is stacked with boutiques, vintage clothes shops, antiques and crafts as well as delis and restaurants.


*notes place to avoid


----------



## colacubes (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The electricity is still out by the tube so that Iceland is closed (boo!) and Starbucks is shut (hooray!), while Sainsbury's is operating on a limited service (no frozen stuff). WH Smith is OK.


 
Boots is shut as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

All the phone shops are open. If anyone cares.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> leanderman can you split it over two or three? I know it's generally against the faqs to do long C&P but this is OK.


 
Here is 11 to 19

11 The Northern Quarter Manchester why is it so great? Are you an artist, fashion designer or musician? If so, the Northern Quarter is the only place to be, says Jennie Platt, of Manchester City Sales and Lettings. The area is full of design studios and art galleries — seek out Afflecks (formerly the legendary Affleck's Palace), an emporium of indie stalls and boutiques.
who lives here? Creative types and students. house prices: This is warehouse apartment central. Prices range from £160,000 for a one-bedroom flat to £650,000 for an all-singing, all-dancing trophy triplex.

12 Louth Lincolnshire why is it so great? While high streets nationwide are flagging, Louth's is flourishing. Forget trendy gewgaw shops — this good-looking Georgian town is about food, from award-winning artisan cheese to rare-meat butchers and organic delis and bakeries. Locals' loyalty to these institutions has kept the supermarkets at bay.
who lives here? Actor Jim Broadbent lives nearby, but this is fundamentally a locals' town. house prices: Find a manor house for less than £500,000; Georgian townhouses cost £350,000 and town-centre cottages £150,000.

13 Malvern Worcestershire why is it so great? This spa town deep in the Malvern Hills has an affluent feel — its fine Regency buildings are a reminder of when fashionable ladies would take the waters. Sir Edward Elgar lived here, and a festival of music, poetry and film is held each autumn.
who lives here? Violinist Nigel Kennedy as well as boffins who work for the tech firms at Malvern Hills Science Park.
house prices: Family houses cost from £215,000, or live above a town centre shop for £90,000.

14 Jesmond Newcastle why is it so great? Jesmond has long been upmarket but now it is cool. Not only is it an easy stagger from city-centre nightlife, but the shops are coming into their own. Vogue magazine recommends Jules B for bespoke suits, and there is a thriving café culture. Jesmond Dene House has a great cocktail lounge. who lives here? More young professionals than anywhere else in the North, according to a Lloyds TSB study.
house prices: Four-bedroom houses on one of the grandest streets sell for £1 million and Victorian terraces for £350,000.

15 Hockley Nottingham why is it so great? Slap in the city centre beside the swish Lace Market apartments, Hockley is a mecca for cool types.
Besides its art galleries, New Age outlets and café culture, the beating heart of Hockley is the Broadway cinema, which hosts regular festivals.
who lives here? Designers, fashionistas, artists and would-be screenwriters. house prices: Two-bedroom warehouse-style properties sell for between £100,000 and £150,000.

16 Whitstable Kent why is it so great? This is the first beach you hit going east from London. There's a range of superb seafood restaurants around the harbour, and a charming period town centre that is enjoying a zeitgeist moment. It is the secondhome location of choice among arty and media types from London. who lives here? DFLs (down from London), water sports enthusiasts and those priced out of the Cotswolds. house prices: Ed Church of Strutt & Parker says a fisherman's cottage will cost £400,000 to £800,000 and large family homes sell for up to £2 million. The town average is £249,748.

17 Chorlton-cum-Hardy Greater Manchester why is it so great? Four miles from the city-centre (a few stops on the Metro), this leafy and smart suburb is an outpost for musicians, actors, writers and artists. Beech Road and Chorlton Cross are full of specialist shops and cafés, and there is a busy night-time bar scene. who lives here? Musician Damon Gough, aka Badly Drawn Boy, and Mark Collins of the Charlatans. house prices: These reflect the well-heeled locals. A detached family house will cost £650,000 to £800,000; pick up a two-bedroom flat for slightly less than £200,000.

18 Montpellier Cheltenham why is it so great? Just south of the centre of this delectable spa town is where the young and cool convene. The most interesting shops are clustered here and the Georgian architecture for which the city is justifiably famous doesn't hurt matters.
who lives here? Well-heeled young professional couples and London commuters. house prices: Georgian townhouses sell for more than £1.5 million but it is possible to find three to four-bedroom terraces for £650,000, and two bedroom flats for just below £250,000.

19 Stroud Gloucestershire why is it so great? Designer Jasper Conran said Stroud is the "Covent Garden of the Cotswolds" thanks to its cute boutiques, art galleries and bookshops. Handy for beautiful countryside — and its farmers' market wins awards.
Damien Hirst works here.
who lives here? Savannah Miller, sister of Sienna (both left), commuters from London, Bristol and Bath and rural types.
Community spirit is strong. Locals stopped the BNP setting up its media centre in town. house prices: Detached family homes are £350,000 to £450,000 and two-up, two-down cottages sell for £200,000 or less.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's the lovely photo for the article. So hip! So trendy!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> leanderman can you split it over two or three? I know it's generally against the faqs to do long C&P but this is OK.


 
and the last ten (Brixton, in the top post, was no 25):

20 Jericho Oxford why is it so great? If you can overlook the tourists on Inspector Morse tours, then Jericho's gaily painted cottages are a delight. There are restaurants and shops in Walton Street, and houseboats on the Oxford Canal add colour. who lives here? Simon Beaufoy, scriptwriter of Slumdog Millionaire, and Mark Haddon, author of The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time, as well as academics and postgrad students.
house prices: Three-bedroom Victorian terraces are up to £450,000; two-bedroom flats are £250,000 to £300,000.

21 The Dockside Leeds why is it so great? The Dockside is now the place to have a Leeds pied-à-terre, thanks to a range of warehouse conversions and riverside developments such as Brewery Wharf, the Quays and Number 1 Dock Street. The Oracle bar is trendy, and there are stacks of cafés and shops. It's a ten-minute walk to Harvey Nichols.
who lives here? Leeds United chairman Ken Bates and city slicker professionals. house prices: One-bedroom flats cost from £90,000, says Stephen Berson of Hunters estate agents. Prices range up to £600,000 for the swankiest penthouses.

22 The Pallants, Chichester West Sussex why is it so great? Chichester's top postcode is The Pallants, which is quiet and traffic-free. The cobbled town centre is an easy walk away and full of cafés and boutiques. There's plenty of nightlife, too. Seek out the Amelie and Friends restaurant. The Chichester Festival lures A-list actors every year.
who lives here? Academics and commuters to Portsmouth, Brighton and Southampton. house prices: A two-bedroom cottage is £350,000; pay £2 million for a classic three-storey town house with five bedrooms.

23 Pontcanna Cardiff why is it so great? With its leafy streets and grand architecture, Pontcanna is home to the city's chattering classes. Cathedral Road and Pontcanna Street are lined with cafés and restaurants, where well-connected Welsh-speakers are known as "crachach".
who lives here? Journalists, arts supremos, TV execs, rugby players and politicians.
house prices: One of the most expensive parts of Cardiff. Handsome Victorian semis cost £500,000 to £800,000, while terraced cottages go for about £250,000.

24 Kemp Town Brighton why is it so great? The gay capital of Brighton, it's the nightlife that is the attraction. While cynics suggest the city centre specialises in meat-market megaclubs, in Kemp Town you're more likely to enjoy a drag act in an intimate underground (literally) venue. There are plenty of quirky cafés and shops, too.
who lives here? Straight and gay couples, and London commuters who like the cosmopolitan vibe.
house prices: Estate agent Justin Lloyd says two-bedroom cottages go for £350,000 to £400,000 and big seafront flats sell for £600,000.

26 Mill Road Cambridge why is it so great? This is the front line for town and gown — Mill Road divides smart Petersfield, a favourite with university staff, from homes in Romsey built for railway workers. Today the area has a vibrant array of independent shops and a strong community spirit. Thousands of people come to the winter fair. who lives here? This is the heart of the Muslim and Hindu communities and it also attracts students seeking a down-to-earth college experience as well as old-school lefties.
house prices: Terraced houses off Mill Road sell for between £320,000 and £350,000.

27 Glastonbury Somerset why is it so great? We know Glastonbury has a particular claim to fame, but forget the muddy delights of the festival: the town is cool all year round. Its cute centre has shops selling everything from pagan items to artisan bread and handmade jewellery. The ancient lanes around Glastonbury Tor are great for walkers, and there is a thriving pub culture.
who lives here? Spiritualists and alternative therapists. house prices: Avoid the faceless new-build on the fringes. You can buy a town centre cottage for between £120,000 and £140,000.

28 Kirkcudbright Dumfries and Galloway why is it so great? This is a classic fishing village but what sets it apart is its colony of painters and craft workers drawn by its quaint atmosphere and wonderful light.
Kirkcudbright's artistic bent is obvious the minute you walk its streets. Check out the summer festivities.
who lives here? Creative types. house prices: Three-bedroom houses from £200,000; two-bedroom terraces for £125,000.

29 Leigh-on-Sea Essex why is it so great? This former fishing village on the Thames Estuary is far removed from the tacky world of TOWIE. The waterfront of Old Leigh is glorious, and is speckled with fishing boats that artists find irresistible. Last year's art trail saw 50 painters, sculptors and craftspeople put their work on show in shops and cafés in the town centre. There's a regatta and a folk festival.
who lives here? Comedian Phill Jupitus (left), born-and-bred types, London commuters.
house prices: Seafront family homes cost £800,000-plus, but you can buy a good 1930s' semi for about £400,000, or a central two-bedroom flat for less than £250,000.

30 Montpelier Bristol why is it so great? A tiny patch of streets close to the city centre and a few minutes' walk from chichi Clifton, Montpelier has long been Bristol's bohemian district (perhaps because it is near to St Paul's, the centre of the city drugs trade). Montpelier itself has pretty period houses, many brightly painted, and some great cafés and bakeries. Vegetarians are particularly well catered for.
who lives here? Artists, musicians and right on types. house prices: Robert Pain of Kendall Harper says Georgian town houses cost about £500,000. You can buy a two-bedroom flat in a modern block from £160,000.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

That article is truly stomach-turning stuff. A celebration of smug.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 19, 2013)

Ta  leanderman


----------



## Ms T (Mar 19, 2013)

It's a pile of arse - Louth in Lincolnshire is number 11 or something and it's one of the most boring places ever.  I'd rather shoot myself than live there.  And it's definitely not better than Brixton.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2013)

i know louth too.  it's nice if you're a well-off hater of human interaction.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 19, 2013)

I was just going to say, they must be taking the piss with Louth.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The electricity is still out by the tube so that Iceland is closed (boo!) and Starbucks is shut (hooray!), while Sainsbury's is operating on a limited service (no frozen stuff). *WH Smith is OK*.


 
That's because that WHSmith does nothing apart from form long ques anyway. 
Worst ship in Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 19, 2013)

> From the Times article......."it pays in every way to follow the cool crowd,"


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2013)

Only one place in Wales?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Generally, young/young-ish people with more money and free time than you.


So, basically everyone then?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> will someone please explain what a 'hipster' is.


 
I once farted in a room full of hipsters, and then watched them fight over who heard it first.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 19, 2013)

no west norwoods? this list is jokez.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 19, 2013)

kittyP said:


> That's because that WHSmith does nothing apart from form long ques anyway.
> Worst ship in Brixton


Complain to the captain.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 19, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Complain to the captain.


 
I assume retailers work on the basis of having the lowest number of staff that is consistent with serving customers within a reasonable amount of time. 

And WHSmith fails this basic principle. I no longer go there.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2013)

You should only be allowed to move to Kirkcudbright if you can pronounce it properly.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 19, 2013)

Whitstable????? Went last weekend...

A town of two halves

The 'trendy' high street was full of overpriced pastel coloured shops selling knick knacks that were of no use to anyone and the local high street the usual depressing range of chains and charidee shops (with one exception of an Are you Being Served type old fashioned knicker shop - soon to be closing down I'm sure)

Oh, and it was pissing down the whole time


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Complain to the captain.


He's no longer with us.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 19, 2013)

There's no way I could pick 30 desirable places to live on this dismal island. 

I couldn't pick five.

SW2 or Hawaii. 

That's it.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> There's no way I could pick 30 desirable places to live on this dismal island.
> 
> I couldn't pick five.
> 
> ...


Really? I love the UK and could make a very long list of places I like.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Really? I love the UK and could make a very long list of places I like.


Catford?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Catford?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Really? I love the UK and could make a very long list of places I like.


 
Sometimes I think that, by moving, I could get a proper garden - and decrease my chance of being mugged.

But not only do I love it here - it would be difficult to start again elsewhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Sometimes I think that, by moving, I could get a proper garden - and decrease my chance of being mugged.
> 
> But not only do I love it here - it would be difficult to start again elsewhere.


 

My friends emigrated to Canada. Never regretted it. There "garden" looks like a wood to me. You need money though. Canada is quite fussy about who it lets live there permanently.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2013)

Canada is out-dulled only by New Zealand. 

Visited each, once, and could not wait to get home.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Canada is out-dulled only by New Zealand.
> 
> Visited each, once, and could not wait to get home.


 
You are obviously a Londoner at heart in that case.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw that today


 
What did u think? Ive just edited my post to summarise plot or see my more serious post on the books/ films section.

Not a bad effort but not as good as Matrix. Been doing well at Ritzy.

A few people I know would not see it because of Tom Hanks. But he was ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What did u think? Ive just edited my post to summarise plot or see my more serious post on the books/ films section.
> 
> Not a bad effort but not as good as Matrix. Been doing well at Ritzy.
> 
> A few people I know would not see it because of Tom Hanks. But he was ok.


 
I was too wound up with being distracted


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was too wound up with being distracted


 
?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> ?


 
People talking


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> My friends emigrated to Canada. Never regretted it. There "garden" looks like a wood to me. You need money though. Canada is quite fussy about who it lets live there permanently.


I suspect I'd go insane there.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Whitstable????? Went last weekend...
> 
> A town of two halves
> 
> ...


good description of those pointless fucking shops!

people talk about gentrification in brixton - check whitstable...


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

.


----------



## MissL (Mar 20, 2013)

pointless 'knick knacks' known in our house as 'shit knacks'


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

The weather!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Anyone seen "Cloud Atlas" ? very New Age. Korean cutie cyborg tells us we are all interconnected and should love one another.


 
ooh currently trying to decide whether to see that or Django today - one off opportunity to watch a film.  Django means I could also get a swim but I hear it's v. violent and I struggle a bit with that these days. #gonesoft


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Kelvingrove Glasgow why is it so great? An upmarket enclave next to the city's heaving West End. Kelvingrove itself is laid-back: it has a popular park that straddles the River Kelvin and is home to the world renowned Kelvingrove Art Gallery.
> who lives here? A slightly older crowd. Academics and performers with Scottish Opera rub shoulders with students who have generous parents.
> house prices: Property is grand with prices to match. Mews houses are £300,000 to £500,000, while two-bedroom flats cost about £160,000.


Glasgow's the only city in the UK that I've been to that I'd consider living in, apart from London.

Ideally the West End rather than Kelvingrove though.

If only the weather up there wasn't utterly shite.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2013)

*Lambeth Council proposes controls on takeaways, bars and betting shops​*

http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...controls-on-takeaways-bars-and-betting-shops/



> Under Lambeth’s proposals, when considering new applications:
> • New takeaways would be refused within 400m of any school outside a town centre.
> • No more than a quarter of town centre shops should be bars, pubs or restaurants outside of Waterloo and Vaxuhall (which are part of central London)
> • All the powers available to the council would be used to limit the number of betting shops, money-lenders or pawn brokers opening in town centres.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> *Lambeth Council proposes controls on takeaways, bars and betting shops*​
> 
> http://lambethnews.wordpress.com/20...controls-on-takeaways-bars-and-betting-shops/


 


> .
> • No more than a quarter of town centre shops should be bars, pubs or restaurants outside of Waterloo and Vaxuhall (which are part of central London)


 
Well no chance of that at the rate they're closing


----------



## ajdown (Mar 20, 2013)

Pity they aren't including mobile phone and nail bars in that.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 20, 2013)

MORLEYZ 4 EVA WIF DA ANGLES!


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 20, 2013)

More gentrification doom, from the London Review of Books. http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2013/03/15/harry-stopes/guns-of-foxtons/



> *Guns of Foxtons*
> 
> *Harry Stopes* 15 March 2013
> Foxtons estate agents started out in Notting Hill in 1981, and opened their second branch in Fulham two years later. It was just the time for them. Large Victorian houses were being stripped down and redone, and in a recession London property still represented a good investment.
> ...


 
That last para is a nice way of expressing the hypocrisy of the middle class Brixtonites who moan about gentrification but don't engage with the social and ethnic groups who are being priced out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> More gentrification doom, from the London Review of Books. http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2013/03/15/harry-stopes/guns-of-foxtons/
> 
> 
> 
> That last para is a nice way of expressing the hypocrisy of the middle class Brixtonites who moan about gentrification but don't engage with the social and ethnic groups who are being priced out.


 


> Foxtons are probably no more cut-throat than any other large successful estate agents, but their marketing – down to the branded Minis – makes them the most visible and the most hated symbol of a London property market which never really had a crash.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 20, 2013)

Another power cut in the town centre.  Iceland, Starbucks and Greggs are all definitely shut.  Others may be too.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 20, 2013)

some of my best friends are efnics


----------



## TruXta (Mar 20, 2013)

Some of my best friends are peaceniks.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

of course it's divided. you just have to look at the schools. there are small cross overs here and there, but it's mainly the white middle classes in their little huddles with the rest of the brixton around them.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

west norwood has a far more "mixed" feel ime


----------



## TruXta (Mar 20, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> west norwood has a far more "mixed" feel ime


You mean you have mixed feelings about W Norwood? I know I do.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That last para is a nice way of expressing the hypocrisy of the middle class Brixtonites who moan about gentrification but don't engage with the social and ethnic groups who are being priced out.


Yep


MillwallShoes said:


> of course it's divided. you just have to look at the schools. there are small cross overs here and there, but it's mainly the white middle classes in their little huddles with the rest of the brixton around them.


Further yep

Disclaimer (as if it's fucking needed on urban75!): I am a white middle class Brixton resident


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

by that argument,you can equally blame ethnic residents for not going to the middle class establishments, no?

perhaps no ones to blame.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 20, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> by that argument,you can equally blame ethnic residents for not going to the middle class establishments, no?
> 
> perhaps no ones to blame.


the ethnic folks are too busy owning/running the joints in yer famous foodie-court and fleecing the crackers.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

as long as there's no "bad vibes" in the area between groups, then don't think it matters too much.

go up north and the "divided" communities are full of horrible, grinding tension according to mates up that way. london and brix is not like that thankfully


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You mean you have mixed feelings about W Norwood? I know I do.


 
aren't you moving to Penge?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> the ethnic folks are too busy owning/running the joints in yer famous foodie-court and fleecing the crackers.


RACIST! YOU FUCKING RACIST CUNT!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 20, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> aren't you moving to Penge?


Fuck no! Anerley all the way


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fuck no! Anerley all the way


nothing wrong with penge! getting expensive now too.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 20, 2013)

Freeman Textiles of Market Row has quit. There's a notice from the market management on their shutter that they've been locked out. Here they are on BBC News in January talking about their rent increase.  At 1 min 5 secs. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20920748. I wonder if their TV appearance earned them some extra bullying.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 20, 2013)

There are notices on the secure cyle shelters mentioned here...... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-february-2013.305739/page-33#post-12007774 .....saying applications for keys will open on monday 25th of march from http://www.cyclehoop.com/rentals/ ........ £42 upfront per year + £30 deposit


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

re textiles place. if i still lived in brixton, i would refuse to shop in the village. the more people feed it, hte more it'll grow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> There are notices on the secure cyle shelters mentioned here...... http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-february-2013.305739/page-33#post-12007774 .....saying applications for keys will open on monday 25th of march from http://www.cyclehoop.com/rentals/ ........ £42 upfront per year + £30 deposit


cheers for that.

Shame none of the storage is in the Brixton area - it's all in the north of the Borough:






I would possibly use one of these storage things - I've got two bikes, Mrs Hatter has one and the neighbours have two. Storing 5 bikes in a shared corridor is a bit tricky. Not many people on our street own cars so there's plenty room for one of these things.

I think it's a good idea. But they are aren't that easy on the eye. Couldn't they at least have painted them green or something?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Freeman Textiles of Market Row has quit. There's a notice from the market management on their shutter that they've been locked out. Here they are on BBC News in January talking about their rent increase. At 1 min 5 secs. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20920748. I wonder if their TV appearance earned them some extra bullying.


 
 Poor guy has lost his business.

I expect that unit will be snapped up pronto by a foodie place. With a greatly increased rent.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 20, 2013)

How theft-proof are these shelters? Won't be long before someone sticks a jack into that inviting gap between the shelter and the road.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Poor guy has lost his business.
> 
> I expect that unit will be snapped up pronto by a foodie place. With a greatly increased rent.


revealing how small the margins are...morbidly fascinating to see gentrification in action...interesting to see useful places replaced by places of luxury and gluttony.

dont know why this has annoyed me so much as i don't live there. but i have family going back there generations. brixton has always been an integral part of south london life. will stop going on now as i risk boring myself, let alone others.


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Poor guy has lost his business.
> 
> I expect that unit will be snapped up pronto by a foodie place. With a greatly increased rent.


InShops seem to be running a policy against more food places. It's a shame about Freeman Textiles, but quite a lot of these ten-year leases are expiring and not all businesses can survive.
I wonder how much impact the opening of smart new Nasseri Fabrics on the site of the old Latinos Butchers on Atlantic Road has had?
The other big textile shop, African Queen in the Granville Arcade, has halved in size. Rumour had it that the other half was going to be doing chicken and chips but it's now a very expensive looking clothes shop called "the keep".


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> re textiles place. if i still lived in brixton, i would refuse to shop in the village. the more people feed it, hte more it'll grow.


It's generally not Brixton residents 'feeding' the new businesses.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Freeman Textiles of Market Row has quit. There's a notice from the market management on their shutter that they've been locked out. Here they are on BBC News in January talking about their rent increase. At 1 min 5 secs. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20920748. I wonder if their TV appearance earned them some extra bullying.


That's sad. They've been there for ages.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 20, 2013)

Another textile/clothes place that's really struggling is Ladies Fashion, next to Freeman Textiles. The lady there is very upset, can't see a way to carry on.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 20, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> .morbidly fascinating to see gentrification in action...interesting to see useful places replaced by places of luxury and gluttony.s.


 
This is a good point. And a general one too. Everything is now retail, and mainly food retail

Witness our railway stations, such as the new St Pancras


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> The other big textile shop, African Queen in the Granville Arcade, has halved in size. Rumour had it that the other half was going to be doing chicken and chips but it's now a very expensive looking clothes shop called "the keep".


There used to be two Nasseri fabric shops iirc. I think African Queen, if it's the one that's been there in Granville for a long time, never got my business because when I asked how much a bolt of fabric was greeted with a KMT and "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" so I only ever bought from Nasseri (which I did, a lot).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There used to be two Nasseri fabric shops iirc. I think African Queen, if it's the one that's been there in Granville for a long time, never got my business because when I asked how much a bolt of fabric was greeted with a KMT and "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" so I only ever bought from Nasseri (which I did, a lot).


 
KMT?

Kiss my teeth?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2013)

Yup, Kiss My Teeth...or KMFT...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yup, Kiss My Teeth...or KMFT...well, you get the idea.


 
Never seen it abbreviated before but it was the only explanation I could come out with, besides Kick My something or other beginning with T 

I hate teeth kissing


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't say I much care for it either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can't say I much care for it either.


 
It's on a par with someone sniffing in your ear or popping gum in your ear


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Would I be wrong to suggest that it might be an idea to start a new thread discussing the films currently showing at the Ritzy? Might be useful, no?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 21, 2013)

Very good idea.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm on it!

Edit: Ritzy film thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-ritzy-upcoming-films-reviews-and-opinions.307893/

I've bundled in as many film posts from here as I could find.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm on it!
> 
> Edit: Ritzy film thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-ritzy-upcoming-films-reviews-and-opinions.307893/
> 
> I've bundled in as many film posts from here as I could find.



Other local cinemas are available...... A friend was enthusing over a movie about Indian sweet makers at whirled recently for example.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Other local cinemas are available...... A friend was enthusing over a movie about Indian sweet makers at whirled recently for example.


Well, maybe start another thread for Whirled?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2013)

A bit pointless IMO, as it's members only and it's one film a week, which they email you about.
It's a nice little cinema though. Used it several times when we lived nearby.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2013)

yeah.. i would include all local cinema/viewings/screenings etc... lots of that sort of thing going on outside the Ritzy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> yeah.. i would include all local cinema/viewings/screenings etc... lots of that sort of thing going on outside the Ritzy.


 
Agreed. Some people go to the Streatham and they might want to come on here and moan about how freezing it is 

They even have notices up saying that if you decide it's too cold once the film's started, you can't get your money back


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Agreed. Some people go to the Streatham and they might want to come on here and moan about how freezing it is
> 
> They even have notices up saying that if you decide it's too cold once the film's started, you can't get your money back


My daughter loves the Streatham Odeon, but they don't feel it as much at that age.


----------



## pissflaps (Mar 21, 2013)

at least the chill means the projectors in streatham don't overheat and pack in midway through a show like they do at le ritz

fucking ritzy is jokez.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> at least the chill means the projectors in streatham don't overheat and pack in midway through a show like they do at le ritz
> 
> fucking ritzy is jokez.


 


Oh, I've never experienced that, but then I don't go to the cinema that often


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 21, 2013)

hip hop pop-up shop on Railton Road this weekend







Image is a bit small - full details here: http://www.mbcfoundation.org.uk/events



> 23rd and 24th March 2013​
> 10am-6pm​
> HIP HOP POP UP SHOP​
> Second Hand Good for All Ages.​
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2013)

MCBFoundation was set up in memory of Max, who lived on Dulwich Road and was killed in a bus crash last year isn't it?

HustleBucks is the 198 Gallery social enterprise led by young people, and has a shop in the much disliked Granville Arcade.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 21, 2013)

It is interesting the ways in which gentrification manifests itself. I was out clearing the usual cans of White Lightning, Tenants, Red Stripe and Coke which people think nothing of throwing over the garden wall, and in amongst them were two empty bottles of Moet and a bottle of Jack Daniels "Single Barrel" (£40).


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

Puzzling contretemps just now in front of the vacant shop where Footlocker was. Four car loads of police, including an inspector, observing some religious speechifying. According to a bystander the speaker had thrown in some homophobic remarks. But he wasn't arrested. Ten minutes later all the police had gone, leaving the debate to continue.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Puzzling contretemps just now in front of the vacant shop where Footlocker was. Four car loads of police, including an inspector, observing some religious speechifying. According to a bystander the speaker had thrown in some homophobic remarks. But he wasn't arrested. Ten minutes later all the police had gone, leaving the debate to continue.


I passed that and there seemed to be a bustling crowd of people all trying to work out where the action was. There was a camera set up too.

I guessed that there was a religious element to it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

The guy had a white board connecting the 12 tribes of Israel to the West Indies. I wish I'd asked him about the West Indies not having a black population until the 17th century. Anyway, he wasn't displaying any homophobic material. Brixton police can be quite assertive about that sort of thing. In 2011 a guy I know accused his arresting officer of touching him up and called him a batty boy. It turned out that the officer is gay, so he went to court and told the magistrate that he had been caused distress. The guy was deemed to have had intent to cause distress, and he was convicted of Disorderly Behaviour with Harrassment (section 4a of the Public Order Act), which you can be jailed for. Interesting that he was convicted of 'intent', even though he didn't know that the officer was gay. I would have liked it to go to appeal, but there wasn't the budget for it. And it would have been a magnet for the papers, which the bloke would have hated.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone remember the five black guys that used to dress up as mediaeval leather-clad heavy metal fans and stand outside KFC pumping out an endless torrent of homophobic and race hate? They were something special.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Can anyone remember the five black guys that used to dress up as mediaeval leather-clad heavy metal fans and stand outside KFC pumping out an endless torrent of homophobic and race hate? They were something special.


It was just the ketamine, man.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Lot of blue flashing lights down and around Loughborough Rd


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It was just the ketamine, man.


I wish that made sense.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I wish that made sense.


Me too. I don't remember heavy metal-ite black supremacists, I do remember lots of black supremacists in general along that stretch.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 21, 2013)

Its the gyus with the board saying that Jesus was a black man, which could be technically correct (if he were to have existed), as in he almost definitely did not have blue eyes and blond hair like in the paintings but he was unlikely to be Nigerian looking like in their pictures.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Its the gyus with the board saying that Jesus was a black man, which could be technically correct (if he were to have existed), as in he almost definitely did not have blue eyes and blond hair like in the paintings but he was unlikely to be Nigerian looking like in their pictures.


I've come across them yea. Been tempted a couple times to get stuck into a discussion, but I've chickened out.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Me too. I don't remember heavy metal-ite black supremacists, I do remember lots of black supremacists in general along that stretch.


They were quite notorious. They had their own little stage and everything. Let me search the boards for some background.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> They were quite notorious. They had their own little stage and everything. Let me search the boards for some background.


I think I last saw them at Oxford Circus a couple months ago. Poor bastards.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

See? I didn't make them up!


itsbruce said:


> I was thinking about those guys only yesterday, reminded by the thread about Brixton evangelist Philip Howard. They were a weird bunch; iirc, they had a little wooden platform they'd stand on and they wore leather tunics and brass bracelets and looked like extras from Xena (only Xena hadn't happened yet).


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> I suspect I'd go insane there.


 
you're barely sane here


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2013)

There was a cash van and a police car parked up outside Natwest with tape around them both and a bin in the street to provide a forth pillar for the tape to go round about 2.30 today.  I didn't see any police around though.   Maybe they were in the car having a sit down.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> See? I didn't make them up!


I wish I'd seen that


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2013)

There's loads of individual evangelists with a homophobic tinge in the centre of Brixton.  There was one about 5 years ago who used to preach in the centre of the market on a Saturday who was a eurosceptic homophobe.  My neighbour at the time who was a gay bloke who worked for the European Parliament used to find him particularly funny


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2013)

Will Self on Costa Coffee 



> This is why the Costa branch described at the capital of this column seemed so delusory to me in its ornament; sited on Brixton High Street, it’s easily the spivviest one I’ve ever supped in. And what’s that about? Brixton is undergoing a phase of retail gentrification, with trestle tables piled high with ackee and pigs’ feet ceding ground to young lifestyle peddlers with asymmetric haircuts. You don’t need to be paranoid to see the invasion of this body-snatching coffee shop as the advance guard of a surgical strike on the area’s authentic personality – a lukewarmotomy, if you will. I make no apology for this execrable pun – after all, that’s the Costa of living nowadays.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in one of his books, you know. sort of.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

That's rude. You must be a pervert or a cannibal.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2013)

nipsla said:


> There's loads of individual evangelists with a homophobic tinge in the centre of Brixton. There was one about 5 years ago who used to preach in the centre of the market on a Saturday who was a eurosceptic homophobe. My neighbour at the time who was a gay bloke who worked for the European Parliament used to find him particularly funny


 
The bloke with the Keep the Pound badges and shopping trolley?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> The bloke with the Keep the Pound badges and shopping trolley?



That's the one I think. Haven't seen him for at least 5 years.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> See? I didn't make them up!


I remember them as well.
I seem to remember they had medieval-style shoulder-covering hood things, and jerry curl-type hairstyles.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That's rude. You must be a pervert or a cannibal.


 
I was the victim of a pervert.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 21, 2013)

All they were missing was the studded codpiece a la Cameo


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I was the victim of a pervert.


Which urbanite? Name & shame, please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

Strange goings on in a flat nearby.  Full window but empty looking, with a girl walking back and forth, and a guy outside on the roof.  Lots of strange lights.

Filming something maybe


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

Pics or GTFO.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Pics or GTFO.


 
Can't really get any clear ones as funny angle, leaning out of window and freezing cold.  She's not naked either    This is the best I could manage


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 21, 2013)

Call the police and say you suspect a cannabis farm.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 21, 2013)

White slavery?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> White slavery?


 


There's disco lights on the floor flashing away


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2013)

@niplsa He's either not alive anymore or has moved away. Was a friend of the Norman twins on Dulwich Road, and I think a regular of that pub on East Street.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Can anyone remember the five black guys that used to dress up as mediaeval leather-clad heavy metal fans and stand outside KFC pumping out an endless torrent of homophobic and race hate? They were something special.


 
Yes I remember. There outfits were something else.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm on it!
> 
> Edit: Ritzy film thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-ritzy-upcoming-films-reviews-and-opinions.307893/
> 
> I've bundled in as many film posts from here as I could find.


But there are at least two other threads about films. Why localise it pointlessly?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Call the police and say you suspect a cannabis farm.


 
Crimestopper have this helpful scratch and sniff leaflet to help


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But there are at least two other threads about films. Why localise it pointlessly?


 
Its just for Ritzy. Not everyone looks at the what film have u seen thread. I think its good idea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Yes I remember. There outfits were something else.


I think they were a branch of the Black Hebrew Israelites:
http://michaelpremo.com/photography/black-hebrew-isrealites-nyc/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its just for Ritzy. Not everyone looks at the what film have u seen thread. I think its good idea.


It's just another thread to read and I don't even go to the ritzy, it's the picturehouse now for me. Why confine film reviews to one cinema? It's daft!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just another thread to read and I don't even go to the ritzy, it's the picturehouse now for me. Why confine film reviews to one cinema? It's daft!


 
Its now Cineworld to be accurate. Well skip the thread. No one is making u read it.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think they were a branch of the Black Hebrew Israelites:
> http://michaelpremo.com/photography/black-hebrew-isrealites-nyc/


 
I was trying to remember. Yes they were. They use to get into massive rows with people. Great entertainment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its now Cineworld to be accurate. Well skip the thread. No one is making u read it.


I value some people's opinions, one of then is yours.
If you were to confine your opinions on films to the local thread, it would be a shame


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I value some people's opinions, one of then is yours.
> If you were to confine your opinions on films to the local thread, it would be a shame


 
Thanks. I will not be doing that. Will cut and paste to both if same film is on at Ritzy.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I was trying to remember. Yes they were. They use to get into massive rows with people. Great entertainment.


I used to wonder if they made their own costumes...nice to imagine them sitting together, cross legged, sticking spangley bits onto their outfits. Everyone needs a creative hobby.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just another thread to read and I don't even go to the ritzy, it's the picturehouse now for me. Why confine film reviews to one cinema? It's daft!


If you don't go the Ritzy, then ignore the thread. There's nothing stopping you starting individual threads about films you want to talk about, either in this forum or the films one.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> If you don't go the Ritzy, then ignore the thread



Is the Ignore Thread function working now then?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Why confine film reviews to one cinema? It's daft!


 
How many other cinemas does Brixton have then?


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 22, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> @niplsa He's either not alive anymore or has moved away. Was a friend of the Norman twins on Dulwich Road, and I think a regular of that pub on East Street.


He's still around, I saw him on water lane a couple of weeks ago. I find his homophobic comments weird as he's a drag queen. Ask to see his photos.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 22, 2013)

ajdown said:


> How many other cinemas does Brixton have then?


 
At least one other.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2013)

As I said earlier, as well as The Ritzy, lots of other places do impromptu film screenings etc.  For example, last weekend there was a pedal powered showing of Ratatouille for kids.  Probably wouldn't want to review it but it could be a useful place to mention it and others like that.  I suppose that sort of thing could also go on the Brixton noticeboard, but it is nice to have a thread for film.  Personally I also think it makes sense to talk about films in Brixton suburbs too... Loughborough Junction, Streatham, Tulse Hill, Norwood etc.  We can just ignore Clapham though.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> As I said earlier, as well as The Ritzy, lots of other places do impromptu film screenings etc. For example, last weekend there was a pedal powered showing of Ratatouille for kids. Probably wouldn't want to review it but it could be a useful place to mention it and others like that. I suppose that sort of thing could also go on the Brixton noticeboard, but it is nice to have a thread for film. Personally I also think it makes sense to talk about films in Brixton suburbs too... Loughborough Junction, Streatham, Tulse Hill, Norwood etc. We can just ignore Clapham though.


 
I think pedal power cinemas deserve their own thread. Perhaps even a thread pedal powered thread.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I think pedal power cinemas deserve their own thread. Perhaps even a thread pedal powered thread.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> As I said earlier, as well as The Ritzy, lots of other places do impromptu film screenings etc. For example, last weekend there was a pedal powered showing of Ratatouille for kids. Probably wouldn't want to review it but it could be a useful place to mention it and others like that. I suppose that sort of thing could also go on the Brixton noticeboard, but it is nice to have a thread for film. Personally I also think it makes sense to talk about films in Brixton suburbs too... Loughborough Junction, Streatham, Tulse Hill, Norwood etc. We can just ignore Clapham though.


 
Plenty of Free Film Festivals in South East London to keep an eye on - a heads up in a local film thread would be useful. Camberwell one is just finishing.

http://www.freefilmfestivals.org/index.php


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is the Ignore Thread function working now then?


Use the force.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Plenty of Free Film Festivals in South East London to keep an eye on - a heads up in a local film thread would be useful. Camberwell one is just finishing.


 
yes exactly.. the pedal powered Ratatouille was part of that one as it happens.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Start new thread: free film festivals in and around Brixton. Problem solved!


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Will Self on Costa Coffee


And on another Brixton establishment, a few months back. But then he does only live up the road.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 22, 2013)

There's been a spate of attempted robberies in the quiet streets around Brixton lately, I was attacked last Friday night in Talma road by a couple of disaffected youths aka twats


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> There's been a spate of attempted robberies in the quiet streets around Brixton lately, I was attacked last Friday night in Talma road by a couple of disaffected youths aka twats


FFS. You alright?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> And on another Brixton establishment, a few months back. But then he does only live up the road.





> It would be fair enough to dismiss the WAGfree café as just another cavity in the bourgeois psyche impacted with eatables but for those of us who – should we eat wheat or gluten – bloat up Montgolfier stylee, then hover about the house propelled by our own flatus, Scrace’s place is a veritable oasis. His marketing mantra is: “It’s gluten-free but it doesn’t taste gluten-free.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> There's been a spate of attempted robberies in the quiet streets around Brixton lately, I was attacked last Friday night in Talma road by a couple of disaffected youths aka twats


 
Sorry to hear that.  Hope you're ok


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> There's been a spate of attempted robberies in the quiet streets around Brixton lately, I was attacked last Friday night in Talma road by a couple of disaffected youths aka twats


Bloody 'ell. Hope you are ok, mate.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet, sorry to hear you were attacked, I hope you're okay and the yoots get caught or stop soon.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Crimestopper have this helpful scratch and sniff leaflet to help


 



> "It's completely safe. There are no drugs in the card"


Well, thank goodness for that. I was awfully concerned for a moment.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know what happened outside natwest/foxton's yesterday?  Might have said it yest, but I'm hoping foxton's will now think they've made a dreadful mistake in coming to Brixton!

Hope you're ok, Not a Vet.  Horrible experience to go through.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:


> If you don't go the Ritzy, then ignore the thread. There's nothing stopping you starting individual threads about films you want to talk about, either in this forum or the films one.


You just don't understand how your own forum works! I'm interested in what other people think of films, so it's a shame that one now has to subscribe to another thread to keep abreast of things, esp when the other threads were perfectly fine for sharing reviews and opinions. Surely the only thing that matters is the film, not where you saw it?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You just don't understand how your own forum works!


No, I just have a _different opinion_ about what works best. I only created the new thread after asking if people wanted me to on the thread,

In case you've missed it, we do already have a film forum. You know, where people can discuss new films and stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You just don't understand how your own forum works! I'm interested in what other people think of films, so it's a shame that one now has to subscribe to another thread to keep abreast of things, esp when the other threads were perfectly fine for sharing reviews and opinions. Surely the only thing that matters is the film, not where you saw it?


Have a nap ffs, you're like a spoilt toddler lately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

I know! So why divert attention from it with a silly pointless localised one? The other thread talks about the films they show at the ritzy too, but it allows everyone to participate


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Have a nap ffs, you're like a spoilt toddler lately.


No need for silly insults


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No need for silly insults


No need for silly and pointless demands.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm ok, thanks, they were interrupted by a passer by and I managed to get away. I collapsed with a kidney stone shortly afterwards so it wasn't the best weekend and my missus said no to being on camera for 24 hours in A&E!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> I'm ok, thanks, they were interrupted by a passer by and I managed to get away. I collapsed with a kidney stone shortly afterwards so it wasn't the best weekend and my missus said no to being on camera for 24 hours in A&E!


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

What do folks think of this Twitter exchange (read the bottom one first)?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No need for silly and pointless demands.


Neither silly, nor pointless, nor a demand.
Was just pointing out how daft it was to disperse discussion about films over several threads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:


> What do folks think of this Twitter exchange (read the bottom one first)?
> 
> View attachment 30462


 


Is he being serious?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 22, 2013)

editor said:


> What do folks think of this Twitter exchange (read the bottom one first)?
> 
> View attachment 30462



Wtf.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Neither silly, nor pointless, nor a demand.
> Was just pointing out how daft it was to disperse discussion about films over several threads.


 
Yeah, why not just have one thread for all things TV and films. THat way everyone will see it.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Wtf.


Charlotte's job is interesting too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 22, 2013)

casually racist poshos.  ffs we need to cecede like in passport to pimlico, set up checkpoints to keep these twats out.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a Vet said:


> I'm ok, thanks, they were interrupted by a passer by and I managed to get away. I collapsed with a kidney stone shortly afterwards so it wasn't the best weekend and my missus said no to being on camera for 24 hours in A&E!



Seems to be a lot of street crime at the moment, and has sparked a proposal for CCTV in this street.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2013)

ajdown said:


> How many other cinemas does Brixton have then?


 
Whirled cinema in Loughborough Junction.

www.whirledart.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Whirled cinema in Loughborough Junction.
> 
> www.whirledart.co.uk


It's a great place, but as it's already been been pointed out, it only has four shows a week and you need a membership - if you can get a ticket in the first place because it's very popular.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The guy had a white board connecting the 12 tribes of Israel to the West Indies. I wish I'd asked him about the West Indies not having a black population until the 17th century. Anyway, he wasn't displaying any homophobic material. Brixton police can be quite assertive about that sort of thing. In 2011 a guy I know accused his arresting officer of touching him up and called him a batty boy. It turned out that the officer is gay, so he went to court and told the magistrate that he had been caused distress. The guy was deemed to have had intent to cause distress, and he was convicted of Disorderly Behaviour with Harrassment (section 4a of the Public Order Act), which you can be jailed for. Interesting that he was convicted of 'intent', even though he didn't know that the officer was gay. I would have liked it to go to appeal, but there wasn't the budget for it. And it would have been a magnet for the papers, which the bloke would have hated.


tbf I think calling anyone batty boy is intent on causing distress and alarm, whether that's something which should have gone to court I'm not sure though.



Not a Vet said:


> I'm ok, thanks, they were interrupted by a passer by and I managed to get away. I collapsed with a kidney stone shortly afterwards so it wasn't the best weekend and my missus said no to being on camera for 24 hours in A&E!


wow, bad weekend indeed.
Hope you're getting better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, why not just have one thread for all things TV and films. THat way everyone will see it.


I think there should be one thread for discussing films you have just seen, yes. We have two already and that's one too many.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 22, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I think there should be one thread for discussing films you have just seen, yes. We have two already and that's one too many.


Next you'll sort us into categories and have us wear different kinds of badges.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Next you'll sort us into categories and have us wear different kinds of badges.


Oh come on, it was just a humble request for less complication! Now there are three 'what film did you see last night' threads. I don't think it's unreasonable to think that this is a little unnecessary.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 22, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> tbf I think calling anyone batty boy is intent on causing distress and alarm, whether that's something which should have gone to court I'm not sure though.


 
Well, it was complicated. The guy was wrongfully arrested. The policeman also punched him in the head. He was arrested for obstructing the police but was just standing peacefully in a crowd watching someone else being arrested. IMO the officer just wanted the crowd to go away and was getting stressed. Maybe he was afraid there was a risk of disorder. So he grabbed the nearest young black male. The guy was never even charged with what he was arrested for! Both the things he was charged with (the other was resisting arrest) would not have happened if he hadn't been wrongfully arrested. And he sincerely believed he was being felt up and the officer was getting some sadistic sexual kicks out of it - the officer used his groin to push him against a wall and overtighten the cuffs.  The officer and his colleagues weren't believed in court - they all lied and lied and lied. The guy admitted using the offensive language so the magistrate felt obliged to convict him, given that the gay officer was insisting that he had been 'caused distress'. The sentence was just a conditional discharge though, which is basically zero. After a year the conviction was wiped from the file and the guy no longer had a criminal record. The officer got away with perjury, assault, wrongful arrest and more. IMO he deserved to be sacked. But that's the Met for you. It really made my blood boil to sit in court and watch three Brixton officers perjure themselves with such nonchalance.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Well, it was complicated. The guy was wrongfully arrested. The policeman also punched him in the head. He was arrested for obstructing the police but was just standing peacefully in a crowd watching someone else being arrested. IMO the officer just wanted the crowd to go away and was getting stressed. Maybe he was afraid there was a risk of disorder. So he grabbed the nearest young black male. The guy was never even charged with what he was arrested for! Both the things he was charged with (the other was resisting arrest) would not have happened if he hadn't been wrongfully arrested. And he sincerely believed he was being felt up and the officer was getting some sadistic sexual kicks out of it - the officer used his groin to push him against a wall and overtighten the cuffs. The officer and his colleagues weren't believed in court - they all lied and lied and lied. The guy admitted using the offensive language so the magistrate felt obliged to convict him, given that the gay officer was insisting that he had been 'caused distress'. The sentence was just a conditional discharge though, which is basically zero. After a year the conviction was wiped from the file and the guy no longer had a criminal record. The officer got away with perjury, assault, wrongful arrest and more. IMO he deserved to be sacked. But that's the Met for you. It really made my blood boil to sit in court and watch three Brixton officers perjure themselves with such nonchalance.


tl;dr (actually not really:
your whole post is why I said I couldn't be sure it should have to court:
I've met the met even if I didn't stab myself while making a cup if tea.
I was just saying that unfortunately for the victim, saying something like this is bound to get you convicted when the met is involved, no right or wrong judgement involved from me there, just a constatation (<- French word that) of where the law stands on these matters and that once uttered you've got yourself in the shit with the law.
I've been arrested for "obstructing the pavement/road/whatever" while holding my hands high up in the air saying "I'm not doing anything" because I wanted to check on some of my friend who were screaming in pain while being arrested by the Brixton finest, so yes, I can sympathise with him.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not defending the language - it was vile. But it didn't excuse what the officer did. Nobody came out of it looking good. At least the guy got through his period of conditional discharge without getting into trouble, so he now officially has his 'good character' back.  And it does make for a long story but it's difficult to convey it fairly without going on and on. Then people get bored and revert to the assumption they were going to make in the first place.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

So, a young couple - we're talking under 25 - came into the Albert to ask about how noisy the place gets at  night. They're asking because rich Daddy is thinking about buying them a nice new apartment in the old squat opposite but they want to make sure that the beastly noise from locals won't interfere with their important lifestyles.

Fuck off. Seriously. FUCK OFF.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 23, 2013)

Brilliant! Wait til they hear the bass from the 414 at breakfast time.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Brilliant! Wait til they hear the bass from the 414 at breakfast time.


They probably won't have to hear it for long because Daddy's lawyer will get the place shut down.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 23, 2013)

It's snowing & windy outside. My plans for an early morning trip to Sainsburys are now on hold. Might go back to bed.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck off. Seriously. FUCK OFF.



Too late.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> So, a young couple - we're talking under 25 - came into the Albert to ask about how noisy the place gets at  night. They're asking because rich Daddy is thinking about buying them a nice new apartment in the old squat opposite but they want to make sure that the beastly noise from locals won't interfere with their important lifestyles.
> 
> Fuck off. Seriously. FUCK OFF.



Hilarious. Sounds like a prank.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Hilarious. Sounds like a prank.


Sadly not.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Sadly not.



It was very busy along that stretch of road last night.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It was very busy along that stretch of road last night.


It was, but these people came in the pub in the afternoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> It was, but these people came in the pub in the afternoon.


 
Probably too scared to go in at night


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

The only cure is to extend the Victoria Line out so they all piss off somewhere else.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Or doing that sharp intake of breath and slow headshake that workmen do and going on about the rocketing crime rate and general grimness of life in Brixton. Maybe we should start a violent robbery and aggravated burglary thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Or doing that sharp intake of breath and slow headshake that workmen do and going on about the rocketing crime rate and general grimness of life in Brixton. Maybe we should start a violent robbery and aggravated burglary thread.


 
Don't think that works any longer.  They like living in *edgy* places nowadays 

It certainly doesn't put anyone off living in Josephine Avenue


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It certainly doesn't put anyone off living in Josephine Avenue


I must admit, I've heard more tales of mugging woe about that area than my supposedly crime-hotspot estate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I must admit, I've heard more tales of mugging woe about that area than my supposedly crime-hotspot estate.


 
ssssssshhhhhhh, don't say that, they'll all move into your area


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

They can't. It's social housing with no vacancies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They can't. It's social housing with no vacancies.


 
They'll swamp the surrounding non social-housing areas then


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I must admit, I've heard more tales of mugging woe about that area than my supposedly crime-hotspot estate.


 
No point mugging people in poorer areas...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

...although generally the poor suffer crime disproportionately.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> No point mugging people in poorer areas...


 
But I thought poor people had all the latest gadgets, along with their 40-inch flat screen tvs and Satellite TV


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> No point mugging people in poorer areas...


 
Been happening for decades in Josephine Avenue though and JA wasn't always full of rich people.  There's quite a few HA flats there.  Wonder how many were sold off with right to buy though?


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> So, a young couple - we're talking under 25 - came into the Albert to ask about how noisy the place gets at night. They're asking because rich Daddy is thinking about buying them a nice new apartment in the old squat opposite but they want to make sure that the beastly noise from locals won't interfere with their important lifestyles.
> 
> Fuck off. Seriously. FUCK OFF.


 
They'll 'take a risk', buy and then have a petition for the Albert to have its licence revoked before you know it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Belushi said:


> They'll 'take a risk', buy and then have a petition for the Albert to have its licence revoked before you know it


 
yep, want to move next to a pub but don't want the pub-goers to disturb their sleep.  I wonder if they'll ask the police to turn off their sirens at night as well?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yep, want to move next to a pub but don't want the pub-goers to disturb their sleep. I wonder if they'll ask the police to turn off their sirens at night as well?


I'll say it again: if someone moves right next to a long-established, lively pub and then starts complaining about the noise levels (which have remained the same throughout), the council should automatically grant the pub an extra hour for each complaint.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2013)

Is there a real sports shop near brixton?. I need to get some swimming goggles.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is there a real sports shop near brixton?. I need to get some swimming goggles.


 
I think they sell them in the rec if that helps.

ETA - and actually I think they also sell them at the lido.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I think they sell them in the rec if that helps.


Sell the Rec?!!

*organises protests


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But I thought poor people had all the latest gadgets, along with their 40-inch flat screen tvs and Satellite TV


 
UKIP are going to put a stop to that


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Been happening for decades in Josephine Avenue though and JA wasn't always full of rich people. There's quite a few HA flats there. Wonder how many were sold off with right to buy though?


 
There is no RTB on HA flats. Only applies to Council flats/ houses.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll say it again: if someone moves right next to a long-established, lively pub and then starts complaining about the noise levels (which have remained the same throughout), the council should automatically grant the pub an extra hour for each complaint.


 
As long as this applies the other way around.

Someone takes over long established pub "The Atlantic" and turns it into nightclub "The Dogstar" for example

Or Prince of Wales- turned into private club/ hotel upstairs- now club on roof all summer.

Some residents were here before late licensing for clubs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There is no RTB on HA flats. Only applies to Council flats/ houses.


 
Well maybe incorrect terminology then, as you can buy them but different conditions, and depends on tenancy and whether it was previously council owned and various other factors


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> There is no RTB on HA flats. Only applies to Council flats/ houses.


 
OK, so it's called Right to Acquire apparently

https://www.gov.uk/right-to-acquire-buying-housing-association-home/overview


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well maybe incorrect terminology then, as you can buy them but different conditions, and depends on tenancy and whether it was previously council owned and various other factors


 
When estates are transferred to HA from Council RTB is often kept for Council tenants at time of transfer. so yes ur correct.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> When estates are transferred to HA from Council RTB is often kept for Council tenants at time of transfer. so yes ur correct.


 
A lot of those properties may not count though.  I asked about buying in the 80s and HA said no, because property was transferred from council and blah blah blah

If the same applies to the properties in Josephine Avenue, then maybe they are still all owned by HAs, but there may be some that aren't


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> OK, so it's called Right to Acquire apparently
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/right-to-acquire-buying-housing-association-home/overview


 
Thats new to me. ffs no protection for social housing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats new to me. ffs no protection for social housing.


 


Don't know why, but it's the type of thing I assumed you'd know about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats new to me. ffs no protection for social housing.


 
I'm guessing I may have been ineligible because of this




> *Eligible properties*
> 
> Your property must either have been:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't know why, but it's the type of thing I assumed you'd know about


 


Housing is so complicated and governments change things a lot. Makes it hard to keep up. Also its hard to know if Council are telling u what they want u to know and not the alternatives.

Have to rely on officers/ Cllrs telling u.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Housing is so complicated and governments change things a lot. Makes it hard to keep up. Also its hard to know if Council are telling u what they want u to know and not the alternatives.
> 
> Have to rely on officers/ Cllrs telling u.


 
There's people I rely on for this type of knowledge, and you're one of them and you've fallen down on the job!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's people I rely on for this type of knowledge, and you're one of them and you've fallen down on the job!


 
Im on strike today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Im on strike today.


 
It's Saturday, I'll let you off 

(Only 'cos I don't want you slipping over in the snow though)


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> OK, so it's called Right to Acquire apparently
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/right-to-acquire-buying-housing-association-home/overview


 
Looked it up on Shelter website as its normally correct.



> Housing association tenants may have the right to buy the home they rent at a discounted price through the right to acquire scheme. The right to acquire does not apply to tenants of housing co-operatives. Sometimes a housing association may offer you a different property to buy instead.
> If you qualify for the right to acquire, you can buy your home jointly with a joint tenant, or with up to 3 family members who have lived in your home for at least the last 12 months.






> Only some housing association properties can be bought under the right to acquire. Your home must have been:
> 
> built or bought by the housing association after 1 April 1997, and
> paid for through a social housing grant.



There is little social housing grant now. Most HAs borrow on existing stock or do a deal with a private developer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Looked it up on Shelter website as its normally correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're not supposed to be working today!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> As long as this applies the other way around.
> 
> Someone takes over long established pub "The Atlantic" and turns it into nightclub "The Dogstar" for example
> 
> ...


Of course. If a pub suddenly ups its volume at night, then local residents should have every right to be considered.

The Dogstar bought the house next door to allay noise problems. Mind you, the Atlantic created its own set of problems for locals.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Im on strike today.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're not supposed to be working today!


First person to accuse Gramsci of scabbing is getting banned


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

You're nothing more than a scab Gramsci


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Agent provocateur!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Agent provocateur!


 
Knickers to you


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Of course. If a pub suddenly ups its volume at night, then local residents should have every right to be considered.
> 
> The Dogstar bought the house next door to allay noise problems. Mind you, the Atlantic created its own set of problems for locals.


 
U used to drink in Atlantic sometimes. Never had any problems. Though I used to stick to the saloon bar rather than the public bar.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> U used to drink in Atlantic sometimes. Never had any problems.


neither did I.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> neither did I.


Nether did I but that place had no end of problems at the end.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 23, 2013)

FOF is talking to another friend who lives in Dulwich,he's raving about the great saturday nights he has in Brixton these days.His job? he works for De Beers.

I used to drink in the Atlantic quite a bit bitd.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats new to me. ffs no protection for social housing.


I thought that HAs which accept particular government grants also had to agree to RTB?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Nether did I but that place had no end of problems at the end.


 
I think ur right. Lloyd left from managing it. If I remember correctly and at end there were problems.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I thought that HAs which accept particular government grants also had to agree to RTB?


 
Gramsci can't answer that question.  He's on strike today


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I thought that HAs which accept particular government grants also had to agree to RTB?


 
Yes I put that up on #1059. From Shelter website. 

So if HA builds with private finance no Right to Acquire applies.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Gramsci can't answer that question. He's on strike today


 


Jesus it snowing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I think ur right. Lloyd left from managing it. If I remember correctly and at end there were problems.


iirc he left because there was a fire and the staff were trapped on the roof and for some reason the fire brigade took an inordinate time to get there which led to various conspiracy theories. Whatever happened, it's true that the fire brigade really took their time.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Jesus it snowing.


Curse that global warming!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Gramsci can't answer that question. He's on strike today


 
I want to go to Jerwood Space today as a couple of people in Coop have work on there.

More pics here

Good artists in Brixton area. ( At moment but thats not going to last with the way things are going)

Well edited to say it only open until 3pm on weekends. ? 

So its off to Tate to see Tanks and film later instead.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Curse that global warming!


 
I thought with global warming in South east we would get climate like south of France. I was looking forward to that. Where is it?

BTW south of France would be desert.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I thought with global warming in South east we would get climate like south of France. I was looking forward to that. Where is it?


No, it was always warmer and droughtier *or* we may get extreme weather/wind/rain/ice but the tabloids were all Sun? Drought? Bring it on!


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I thought with global warming in South east we would get climate like south of France. I was looking forward to that. Where is it?
> 
> BTW south of France would be desert.


If we'd all carried on using CFC based aerosols & leaded petrol, we'd be supping margaritas in the sunshine now...

And as an added bonus, southern France would be a desert.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, it was always warmer and droughtier *or* we may get extreme weather/wind/rain/ice but the tabloids were all Sun? Drought? Bring it on!


 
I think ur right. If Gulf Stream moves due to climate change affecting the oceans ( as it apparently is what gives us our moderate wet climate) we are fucked.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 23, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> If we'd all carried on using CFC based aerosols & leaded petrol, we'd be supping margaritas in the sunshine now...
> 
> And as an added bonus, southern France would be a desert.


 
Cannes can move to London.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I thought with global warming in South east we would get climate like south of France. I was looking forward to that. Where is it?


What's happening is that the polar jet stream, whose path moves from north to south in a wavelike motion, is moving much further south and for much longer. This means longer periods of cold wet weather and warm dry weather. It's why last summer was so bad.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got hit by another car in Electric Lane which ended in a full and frank confrontation *thumbs*   I'm gonna have to write another letter to the council cos this is properly starting to get ridiculous


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Did you get the number? By law they have to report hitting a pedestrian to the police. It's not just a council matter


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2013)

Nope.  Tbh I was too riled and shouty   We had a full and frank exchange of views and he apologised in the end for driving like a cunt. And tbf he only tapped my arse slightly with his wing mirror so no real harm done.  But there's becoming a bit of a dangerous pattern re this stuff in the centre and at some stage someone is going to get hurt 

I'm going to write a letter to someone on Monday.  I'm just not quite sure who that someone should be at this stage.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Copy in the Borough Commander.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd do
Borough Commander
Safer Neighbourhoods Team
Councillors for your ward
MP
whoever oversees the market at Lambeth
South London Press
...there are probably more, but that's my initial off the top of my head list


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

Did a woman get head injuries a while ago nipsla or was that something different?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 23, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Did a woman get head injuries a while ago nipsla or was that something different?


 
It was about 18 monthsish ago, but yes.  Ambulance etc and I never found out whether she lived or not


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

There'll be a record of that somewhere so make sure it features in any correspondence.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Nope. Tbh I was too riled and shouty  We had a full and frank exchange of views and he apologised in the end for driving like a cunt. And tbf he only tapped my arse slightly with his wing mirror so no real harm done. But there's becoming a bit of a dangerous pattern re this stuff in the centre and at some stage someone is going to get hurt
> 
> I'm going to write a letter to someone on Monday. I'm just not quite sure who that someone should be at this stage.


Here's an idea: how about starting a new thread? Others can add their own experiences and opinions and hopefully it'll help to build up a clear description of the problems.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2013)

Albert was quiet tonight...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Albert was quiet tonight...


I'll provide an updated report later


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll provide an updated report later





Get on it


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 23, 2013)

went to the pub today that's opposite brockwell park and it reminded of the sort of clientele that goes to bars in chelsea, nightsbridge, fulham, etc. looked like a lot of money about...old blokes in chinos with deep tans, in their sixties with big barnets of flowing grey hair...seemed alright in there though

just about to have two pork pies and a bottle of pepsi max as it's saturday night and i'm not tired.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> just about to have two pork pies and a bottle of pepsi max as it's saturday night and i'm not tired.


It's great being a grown-up, innit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> *old blokes in chinos with deep tans, in their sixties with big barnets of flowing grey hair...*seemed alright in there though


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Brixton nightlife update: Albert moderately busy. Huge queues outside Dogstar as usual. 414 still closed  Prince of Wales busy. Upstairs at the Ritzy rammed. Music pretty good but it don't 'alf feel like I'm in Clapham. Lots of girls with big expensive leather bags.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton nightlife update: Albert moderately busy. Huge queues outside Dogstar as usual. 414 still closed  Prince of Wales busy. Upstairs at the Ritzy rammed. Music pretty good but it don't 'alf feel like I'm in Clapham. Lots of girls with big expensive leather bags.


I honestly don't think I'll go out much in Brixton on a Saturday any more. Feels a bit sad.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I honestly don't think I'll go out much in Brixton on a Saturday any more. Feels a bit sad.


It has changed out of all recognition in the last few years, and the amount of people coming into town must have doubled - at least-  but there's still one or two places that have the old flavour (Grosvenor/Hand in Hand/Albert etc). 

I've also realised how different Coldharbour Lane feels without the 414 open. I really hope things get sorted out OK for them at their licensing meeting on Tuesday night.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's an idea: how about starting a new thread? Others can add their own experiences and opinions and hopefully it'll help to build up a clear description of the problems.


 
tbh I'm not comfortable putting it out there on a separate thread at the moment.  I'll write to the police and council though.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> tbh I'm not comfortable putting it out there on a separate thread at the moment. I'll write to the police and council though.


I didn't mean you necessarily listing your circumstances, but just posting a general moan about what's been happening there. Maybe I'll do it because it pisses me off.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone know if the Three shop is open today?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone know if the Three shop is open today?


Yep.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Yep.



Ta


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> It has changed out of all recognition in the last few years, and the amount of people coming into town must have doubled - at least- but there's still one or two places that have the old flavour (*Grosvenor/Hand in Hand/Albert etc).*


 
PLEASE REMOVE BEFORE THEY ALL GET SWAMPED!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

Cold out there 

A day for staying indoors and eating roast I feel. Sadly I have to go and work


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Just got hit by another car in Electric Lane which ended in a full and frank confrontation *thumbs*  I'm gonna have to write another letter to the council cos this is properly starting to get ridiculous


I cycle or walk down there pretty much every day and it's amazes me how some drivers are so fukcing stupid. They seem to forget a) that you're not actually supposed to drive along there in the middle of the day, and b) that there is no pavement and you cannot drive straight through pedestrians and cyclists


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

The fire brigade are in attendance at Market Row.  They seem to be running in and out with some urgency and they have a hose in there but no water flowing through yet and no one seems to have been evacuated


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2013)

Burning pile of hipsters :/


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Burning pile of hipsters :/


 
Not so far   There's a couple outside smoking away while watching whatever the drama is


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2013)

Tempted to say that's a shame but i wouldn't wish being burnt alive on anyone hipsters or no...

Actually there are some exceptions to that Cameron and Farage for starters


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

Still all going on   Lot's of urgency running in and out by firemen and hoses going, but no evacuation per se.  Most perplexing.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 24, 2013)

Where are they running to?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Where are they running to?


 
In and out of market row.

Looks like it's mostly calmed down now but most bizarre


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2013)

probably already mentioned here (and a total rumour anyway) but a friend said earlier on her FB that a Soho House is opening on Atlantic Road.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> probably already mentioned here (and a total rumour anyway) but a friend said earlier on her FB that a Soho House is opening on Atlantic Road.


Please, in the name of Mr Brady's, no.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> probably already mentioned here (and a total rumour anyway) but a friend said earlier on her FB that a Soho House is opening on Atlantic Road.


 
As in a private members club? Or is a chain of pubs?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> As in a private members club? Or is a chain of pubs?


 
I'm assuming like the one in Shoreditch/Soho etc...


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Please, in the name of Mr Brady's, no.


 
I'll ask her who told her - it could well be bollocks.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

Apparently an electrical fire above one of the shops but all sorted now although the fire brigade are still knocking around.  I'm sure it'll give the landlords an excuse to put up the rent anyway


----------



## leanderman (Mar 24, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I'll ask her who told her - it could well be bollocks.



Reminds me of the Nobu coming to Market Row rumour a year or so back. Turned out to be the bar Seven


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Not so far   There's a couple outside smoking away while watching whatever the drama is



Me?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 24, 2013)

Go home Badgers.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Go home Badgers.



Nearly am


----------



## TruXta (Mar 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Nearly am


Good. Tea ingredients at the ready?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I cycle or walk down there pretty much every day and it's amazes me how some drivers are so fukcing stupid. They seem to forget a) that you're not actually supposed to drive along there in the middle of the day, and b) that there is no pavement and you cannot drive straight through pedestrians and cyclists


Why is anyone even driving down there? I've managed to have a car in Brixton for 10 years and have never once driven down Electric Lane.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 25, 2013)

When the high street was being resurfaced overnight last week, had a couple of high-speed minicab detours up electric lane. Drivers seem to be unaware of the risk. One smashed a kerb, wrecked his tyre and I had to walk the rest of the way home.


----------



## zenie (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll provide an updated report later


 
I didn't see you??


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

zenie said:


> I didn't see you??


I swanned in and swanned out at 10pm, and then I swanned back in again a few hours later, but didn't stay long.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2013)

Lee Jackson (@VictorianLondon) tweeted at 9:30 AM on Mon, Mar 25, 2013:

Yesterday, found report noting common diet in Lambeth, 1840 "large quantities of spirits ... & little else than salted fish and potatoes"

(https://twitter.com/VictorianLondon/status/316120007828443137)


----------



## TruXta (Mar 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lee Jackson (@VictorianLondon) tweeted at 9:30 AM on Mon, Mar 25, 2013:
> 
> Yesterday, found report noting common diet in Lambeth, 1840 "large quantities of spirits ... & little else than salted fish and potatoes"
> 
> (https://twitter.com/VictorianLondon/status/316120007828443137)


Nothing much has changed then


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2013)

Just called Lambeth to change our council tax plan from 10 to 12 months

Was told to put the request in writing or email counciltax@lambeth.gov.uk for a 'decision' if we are allowed to do this. That is a bit off considering their website 


> *How to pay your council tax*
> From 1 April 2013 you may also spread your payments over 12 monthly instalments instead of 10. Please contact us to arrange this.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2013)

Where in Brixton would someone find a passable or (dare I say) good kebab? Ideally not just a doner..


----------



## colacubes (Mar 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would someone find a passable or (dare I say) good kebab? Ideally not just a doner..


 
Day or night?  If day the van on Station Rd does a decent chicken shish or kofte.  At night I have no idea


----------



## Badgers (Mar 25, 2013)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Day or night?  If day the van on Station Rd does a decent chicken shish or kofte.  At night I have no idea



Day kebabs ftw. 
I am thinking of now though


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

There's been an overwhelming response to the article posted on BrixtonBuzz about the shooting at the 414 Club and subsequent closure.

There's now been over a hundred responses from people, all of them incredibly positive about the club, and all of them restating how safe and friendly they've all found the club.

They have their licensing meeting tomorrow at 7pm. Good luck 414!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/03/...ent-we-appeal-to-the-police-to-let-it-reopen/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Why is anyone even driving down there? I've managed to have a car in Brixton for 10 years and have never once driven down Electric Lane.


...but to be fair, I'd known you for quite some time before I even realised you had a car....when you offered to give me a lift to Ikea I was a bit confused.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> When the high street was being resurfaced overnight last week, had a couple of high-speed minicab detours up electric lane. Drivers seem to be unaware of the risk. One smashed a kerb, wrecked his tyre and I had to walk the rest of the way home.


Serves him bloody well right. Shame his axle survived. Sorry about your walk though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would someone find a passable or (dare I say) good kebab? Ideally not just a doner..


 
I posted up a thread a couple of months ago.  Can't remember who recommended what though


----------



## secateurz (Mar 25, 2013)

Chick King / Olympic Kebab ?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There's been an overwhelming response to the article posted on BrixtonBuzz about the shooting at the 414 Club and subsequrnt closure.
> 
> There's now been over a hundred responses from people, all of them incredibly positive about the club, and all of them restating how safe and friendly they've all found the club.
> 
> ...


Are there any representations from the police? The licensing committee always does what they want.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Are there any representations from the police? The licensing committee always does what they want.


...and get everything in beforehand because they will not let people speak. Best thing is probably to lobby the councillors first.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 25, 2013)

True, it's too late now to do anything affecting the hearing. But if they lose they will get a fair shout if they appeal it to the magistrates. The licensing committee is downright eccentric - and that's putting it mildly. Expecting fairness there is wishful thinking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2013)

D; logoslfxl


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Are there any representations from the police? The licensing committee always does what they want.


I've just been reading the police case here http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s54862/01b Application and certificate Club 414.pdf  I doubt that petitions and letters can make any difference. And I can't really see the point of the brixtonbuzz piece. Obviously nobody there has given any thought to how licensing works. It's easy to find out, all the info is out there so that the public can know what's what. Why write such an ill-informed article?


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton would someone find a passable or (dare I say) good kebab? Ideally not just a doner..



Try Best Kebabs on effra rd/tulse hill - it only opened a few months ago I think but I was impressed - everything seemed very fresh and the guy has imported those proper donor burners - that actually use charcoal... Unusual. All the shish etc are done on charcoal grill too which makes all the difference IMO. 

Shit, I want a kebab now.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've just been reading the police case here http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/documents/s54862/01b Application and certificate Club 414.pdf I doubt that petitions and letters can make any difference. And I can't really see the point of the brixtonbuzz piece. Obviously nobody there has given any thought to how licensing works. It's easy to find out, all the info is out there so that the public can know what's what. Why write such an ill-informed article?


Like most people I haven't a clue how licensing works, but I wanted to get across my personal feelings about what happened at the 414, give some context to the club and let other people voice their opinions. It may or may not prove to have some influence. You don't know for sure, neither do I. If nothing else, it provided some comfort to the club to see how loved they were, and how missed the place would be.

Shame you didn't bother to offer your own expertise at the time really. Maybe you're not bothered if it closes. I am, and did what little I could.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Like most people I haven't a clue how licensing works, but I wanted to get across my personal feelings about what happened at the 414, give some context to the club and let other people voice their opinions. It may or may not prove to have some influence. You don't know for sure, neither do I. If nothing else, it provided some comfort to the club to see how loved they were, and how missed the place would be.
> 
> Shame you didn't bother to offer your own expertise at the time really. Maybe you're not bothered if it closes. I am, and did what little I could.


Oh I didn't realise BrixtonBuzz was you!  But I can be sure the piece won't have any influence.  If you read the docs on the council site you'll appreciate that anyone who just says 'please let the 414 reopen because it's great' can quite reasonably be ignored by the committee as not being familiar with the issues. The police have something to say about a gun and a knife and door security. So they have said the club can reopen subject to a very long list of extra conditions on the licence. This is actually very positive - much, much better than the police saying 'the club must close'. Perhaps the owner will satisfy all the conditions and all will be well. But in many cases some of the conditions will be unreasonable, inappropriate, bad for trade or ruinously expensive to implement.   If the latter, and the club needs some conditions to be deleted, then it _would_ be influential to marshall public opinion into some specific demands along those lines.

Various licensed premises are dear to your heart, so why not learn about the process? You never know, there might be scope for you to help the Albert or the Dogstar one of these days. Or to help the 414 if they appeal to the magistrates. I wouldn't have any time to offer as I have ME and am already overstretched with local mental health/benefits issues.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh I didn't realise BrixtonBuzz was you!  But I can be sure the piece won't have any influence. If you read the docs on the council site you'll appreciate that anyone who just says 'please let the 414 reopen because it's great' can quite reasonably be ignored by the committee as not being familiar with the issues. The police have something to say about a gun and a knife and door security. So they have said the club can reopen subject to a very long list of extra conditions on the licence.


You do understand I wrote the article _before_ I saw the PDF document? If I had seen it, I would have written something entirely different.

As you've explained, it's an 'eccentric' process and it's something I've learnt more about in the last few hours, but my main concern at the time was getting a fair, balanced article out about the shooting before anyone else reported it.

My fear was that some reporters who don't know the place would run with a predictable sensationalist spin of: black owned club + black music + Brixton + gangs = guns = _OMGmustbecloseddownforever_.

I wanted to write something that so when people did look up the incident they would at least get the full story. Maybe some of the people involved in the licensing process may have read it too and learnt something. Or maybe not. I tried to do something, at least.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 25, 2013)

What do you reckon to the extra security gadgets* the police want? Are they prohibitively expensive?

It's a good sign that the police aren't asking for the club to close - it means they have confidence that the mgmt can rise to the challenge. Given that the DJ was shot in the club and a knife was found, I think the police have not been unreasonable so far. The expedited review process, whereby they temporarily suspend a licence while there's a hearing, is specifically intended to thwart gun and knife crime. The owner seems very on the ball to me - I hope his finances can cope with this closure and the cost of extra security, legal bills, wages and so on.

*Looks like punters will need to have scannable ID - drivers licence, passport or PASS proof of age card. How will that affect attendance?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> *Looks like punters will need to have scannable ID - drivers licence, passport or PASS proof of age card. How will that affect attendance?


It hit the Dogstar quite hard at first - they went something like 20% down after the machine was installed - but that place is so mental busy these days it's made no odds.

It will hit smaller clubs harder though because they often rely on a 'walk-up' crowd. That said, the 414 has a fairly loyal crowd, and I'm thinking that seeing as quite a few of those are foreigners, they may already be used to needing ID for a night out.

I reckon it's going to happen to almost all the clubs/pubs around Brixton sooner or later.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 25, 2013)

I noticed for the first time the other day that there's a blue plaque on Canterbury Crescent for Henry Havelock Ellis, who sort of invented the category of homosexuality. Or rather of homosexual people.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> It hit the Dogstar quite hard at first - they went something like 20% down after the machine was installed - but that place is so mental busy these days it's made no odds.
> 
> It will hit smaller clubs harder though because they often rely on a 'walk-up' crowd. That said, the 414 has a fairly loyal crowd, and I'm thinking that seeing as quite a few of those are foreigners, they may already be used to needing ID for a night out.


 
This whole ID thing worries me. Cameron has just , under pressure from UKIP success, made speech about immigration. Part of which is the usual cracking down  on "illegal" immigration. If my visa status was a bit iffy ( which is common in London) I would think twice about going to a place which recorded ID. Also I do not normally go out with ID.


----------



## laughalot (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you to ‘Editor’ for your kindness and positive thoughts for us at club 414…
Like most of us ‘old timers’ in Brixton the changes we are seeing some good some not so and others are quite frightening……but ….we have to change with the times even if we do not want too.
We live in a time where it seems our every move is caught on camera…..the powers that be want to put ID where they can to those faces….It looks like if you need a licence to do anything then photo  ID will be required…..sooner or later all licensed premises will need to have ID scanners to check you are allowed to have a drink and enjoy yourself…first by imposing it  then over a period of time it will be the norm…..the younger generation is already accepting this…….in years to come we might have to be micro-chipped at birth and a DNA register to boot also……


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2013)

The idea of having to present your photo ID to get in somewhere is just fucked.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 26, 2013)

B.E.M closed. Think the Phoenix cafe is talking over the building.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2013)

BEM?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2013)

Crispy said:


> BEM?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The idea of having to present your photo ID to get in somewhere is just fucked.


Welcome to the US of A.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

madolesance said:


> B.E.M closed. Think the Phoenix cafe is talking over the building.


They had a sign saying 'closed for maintenance' but it looks like it has indeed gone for good.

That's a real loss to Coldharbour Lane. I bought my PA from there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> They had a sign saying 'closed for maintenance' but it looks like it has indeed gone for good.
> 
> That's a real loss to Coldharbour Lane. I bought my PA from there.


Was good for smaller things like cables and strings too if you needed something in a hurry and didnt want to travel or go online, he had an electric mandolin in the window that caught my eye, never had the spondoolicks to treat myself though.......


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

I've done a little feature on BEM. It seemed right to do something to mark its demise. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/03/...-lane-closes-a-sad-day-for-brixton-musicians/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

They previously had a licensing agreement that people should be searched before entry then a gun (discharged twice)  and a knife (in view of customers in a planter) get in on separate nights. The door was rushed and not reported to police...

They're being asked to install ID Scan, search wands and search arch at all times. Change their security company and no glass bottles after midnight. DPS has to check security every hour...

I think they've probably got off lightly to be fair after that report!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2013)

Lambeth in the news today



> After Mr Driscoll’s removal, Ms Tapsell told how she raised fears about the depth of the investigation into sex abuse claims at Brixton’s Angell Road children’s home and South Vale youth assessment centre in West Norwood during a meeting of the Community Police Consultative Group.


 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/paedophile-mp-cover-up-claim-detective-1785273

I never knew there was still a home in South Vale


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I think they've probably got off lightly to be fair after that report!!


What punishment do you think would be appropriate for these two isolated incidents in as many decades?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> What punishment do you think would be appropriate for these two isolated incidents in as many decades?


 
Punishment?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> What punishment do you think would be appropriate for these two isolated incidents in as many decades?


 
Licensing doesn't work like that. You're being somewhat naive. It's not about punishment, it's ensuring you comply with what is set out in licensing law, which is to be honest, for the benefit of everyone. Go look up what the licensing act 2003 objectives are.

They already had a previous licencing agreement with the police according to that report, due to another incident you may not know about??


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Licensing doesn't work like that. You're being somewhat naive. It's not about punishment, it's ensuring you comply with what is set out in licensing law, which is to be honest, for the benefit of everyone. Go look up what the licensing act 2003 objectives are.


So what did you mean when you said that they "got off lightly?"


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> So what did you mean when you said that they "got off lightly?"


 
That they could quite easily have been shut down.

Licensing teams generally aren't there to shut you down (although some may think otherwise), they're there to ensure and help you comply with the objectives set out in the Licensing Act 2003, if you breach the terms of your licence they can shut you down. First by removing the individual licence holders license (you just get someone else tied in with the premises licence, think this is what happened to Sout Beach Bar)) and I think (I'll have to check) they can remove the premises licence... or just make it really difficult to operate.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> That they could quite easily have been shut down.


They could have, but I think that would be _massively_ unfair given the long-term reputation of the club as a hugely safe and trouble free venue. Clearly there had to be a response because it was a very serious (one off) incident, but it may well prove hard for the club to survive in the future, even if you think they're getting off lightly.

I don't think it's entirely reasonable to compare such a long term institution with the South Beach Bar.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> They could have, but I think that would be _massively_ unfair given the long-term reputation of the club as a hugely safe and trouble free venue. Clearly there had to be a response because it was a very serious (one off) incident, but it may well prove hard for the club to survive in the future, even if you think they're getting off lightly.
> 
> I don't think it's entirely reasonable to compare such a long term institution with the South Beach Bar.


 
I wasn't comparing them to South Beach. I also hope it doesn't close down, I was simply commenting on the pdf report above and the restrictions imposed.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> They could have, but I think that would be _massively_ unfair given the long-term reputation of the club as a hugely safe and trouble free venue. Clearly there had to be a response because it was a very serious (one off) incident, but it may well prove hard for the club to survive in the future, even if you think they're getting off lightly.
> 
> I don't think it's entirely reasonable to compare such a long term institution with the South Beach Bar.


But what sort of response to the shooting would have been reasonable?
ID scanning does not sit comfortably for me at all but the same proposed conditions are already in force across the road and several other venues. They are not being singled out for harsh treatment.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> But what sort of response to the shooting would have been reasonable?


I have some opinions, but to be honest I don't really want to speculate about them now, given the fact that the licensing meeting is tonight.

I didn't think any other venue in Coldharbour Lane has ID scanning apart from the Dogstar. _Yet_, anyway.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Be interested to find out the sequence of events that led to Dogstar having that imposed upon them.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Be interested to find out the sequence of events that led to Dogstar having that imposed upon them.


I understand it was at least partly due to increasing levels of bag theft by professional gangs who have proved a blight around Brixton's nightlife in recent times.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Be interested to find out the sequence of events that led to Dogstar having that imposed upon them.


 
The police cannot get enough of this kind of thing. ANPR was brought in without democratic discussion. ACPO decided it was a good idea.

The police are using problems at venues to gradually bring ID scanning. Which I notice is not just to prove you are right age but to be recorded and passed onto Met in some form on a regular basis. So what do the Met do with this info? Keep it? Its another source of intelligence for them.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The police cannot get enough of this kind of thing. ANPR was brought in without democratic discussion. ACPO decided it was a good idea.
> 
> The police are using problems at venues to gradually bring ID scanning. Which I notice is not just to prove you are right age but to be recorded and passed onto Met in some form on a regular basis. So what do the Met do with this info? Keep it? Its another source of intelligence for them.


 
I'd say that's a bit paranoid.

The licensing act:

The Act sets out four licensing objectives which must be taken into account when a local authority carries out its functions. They are:

the prevention of crime and disorder,
public safety,
prevention of public nuisance, and
the protection of children from harm

Now, if licencee's are not doing enough to fit in with the above objectives, what do you propose the police do??? 
It's not an unreasonable act to fit in with, if you don't comply with it you'll get shit like ID machines etc. If you do comply, you'll have no such issues.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Now, if licencee's are not doing enough to fit in with the above objectives, what do you propose the police do???
> It's not an unreasonable act to fit in with, if you don't comply with it you'll get shit like ID machines etc. If you do comply, you'll have no such issues.


Just about every pub and club gets an isolated punch-up or nasty incident, but I wouldn't like to see that becoming an excuse for the cops to burden them with their ID-grabbing machines.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Just about every pub and club gets an isolated punch-up or nasty incident, but I wouldn't like to see that becoming an excuse for the cops to burden them with their ID-grabbing machines.


True. But I don't think they'd be in this situation if they'd had a isolated punch up.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Just about every pub and club gets an isolated punch-up or nasty incident, but I wouldn't like to see that becoming an excuse for the cops to burden them with their ID-grabbing machines.


 
They wouldn't be able to with isolated incidents, unless the licencee was repeatedly breaching terms of their licence or not doing enough to comply with the act.

People getting shot and knives being found when part of the licence agreement states that they have to search people isn't gonna do them any favours at all.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> People getting shot and knives being found when part of the licence agreement states that they have to search people isn't gonna do them any favours at all.


_One_ person getting shot. _One _knife. On the _same night_. Just for clarity, like.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> True. But I don't think they'd be in this situation if they'd had a isolated punch up.


Indeed. They had an isolated gun-wielding psychopath. I still can't even begin to get my head around that kind of person.


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

To be fair, it does seem like the police were open to the idea of the club reopening straight away - as long as the conditions (above) were met.

On the morning that the temp suspension was agreed, Sgt Strange from Lambeth Police, said that his Inspector was happy for it to reopen. He was then asked for her personal opinion and he said that the license should be revoked, pending a full review within 28 days.

It's clear taking everything into account -  the knife that was found, the fag ends inside the club and the incident of "rushing" the club the week before - other events did not help matters. But at the same time, for a club that's been there for decades, police could not identify another similar incident that had taken place there in recent times. The owners showed contrition. You cannot compare the 414 situation to the South Beach Bar. Totally different.

Whatever happens, the ClubScan stuff will be in every club/late night bar in the land by the end of the decade.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Indeed. They had an isolated gun-wielding psychopath. I still can't even begin to get my head around that kind of person.


 
Gun shouldn't have got in the club. Nor should the knife they found. 

That's 2 breaches right there. I'm not anti 414, I hope it doesn't close but if you have lapses to your licence like that I don't think there is much argument against a more stringent license requirement. especially considering the severity of what happened.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> You cannot compare the 414 situation to the South Beach Bar. Totally different.


 
No comparison was made.  I simply stated what I was told happened at South Beach when talking about licence laws. Re-read it and tell me where I compared the two??


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> No comparison was made. I simply stated what I was told happened at South Beach when talking about licence laws. Re-read it and tell me where I compared the two??


Wasn't really refering to your comments personally, tbh. Just that there were far more licencing related issues at the SBB than at the 414.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> It's clear taking everything into account - the knife that was found, the fag ends inside the club and the incident of "rushing" the club the week before - other events did not help matters. But at the same time, for a club that's been there for decades, police could not identify another similar incident that had taken place there in recent times. The owners showed contrition. You cannot compare the 414 situation to the South Beach Bar. Totally different.


Yep. Spot on.

By all accounts, most of the people there on that night were totally disrespectful from the start, really taking the piss and treating the staff badly. It sounds like it was a dreadful night and - frankly - a bad idea putting it on in the first place.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> Wasn't really refering to your comments personally, tbh. Just that there were far more licencing related issues at the SBB than at the 414.


Mass and Babalou had similar licence requirements which came into force when particular types of night were being held.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep. Spot on.
> 
> By all accounts, most of the people there on that night were totally disrespectful from the start, really taking the piss and treating the staff badly. It sounds like it was a dreadful night and - frankly - a bad idea putting it on in the first place.


Yes it was a bad idea. But you can't brush aside bad judgement by the person responsible for everyone's safety.  He knew what this crowd had been like in the past and had previously refused to associate with them. He took a calculated risk letting them back in and it didn't pay off. It's just a good job no one was killed.


----------



## BJM2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bear in mind that Lambeth is going apeshit over the so-called "nighttime economy" at the moment. They see the decisions made in the past as mistakes, when licenses were dished out to anyone who applied and new bars inherited old ones. Hence why they want to curb Clapham High Street and make sure clubs in Brixton fall in line.

I get the sense that if you give them any indication that you're not running the premise tightly, you could have your licence suspended. There'll be more of this, I guarantee it.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yes it was a bad idea. But you can't brush aside bad judgement by the person responsible for everyone's safety. He knew what this crowd had been like in the past and had previously refused to associate with them. He took a calculated risk letting them back in and it didn't pay off. It's just a good job no one was killed.


You're making an awful lot of assumptions there.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> I get the sense that if you give them any indication that you're not running the premise tightly, you could have your licence suspended. There'll be more of this, I guarantee it.


 
So they're making people do what they were required to do in the first place. I see bugger all wrong with this.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> You're making an awful lot of assumptions there.


Which bit? I'm gong on boring administrative facts - DPS/Licencee are ultimately responsible for decision making and safety and security - and what you have said about the owner, i.e. he had avoided reggae nights with this bunch but then he met them at a funeral and thought they'd mellowed so thought he'd have a go.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Which bit? I'm gong on boring administrative facts - DPS/Licencee are ultimately responsible for decision making and safety and security - and what you have said about the owner, i.e. he had avoided reggae nights with this bunch but then he met them at a funeral and thought they'd mellowed so thought he'd have a go.


You're assuming that it was exactly the same people and the same promoter at the event for starters.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Doesn't matter really who it was...  As you've said :



> By all accounts, most of the people there on that night were totally disrespectful from the start, really taking the piss and treating the staff badly.


 
DPS/Licencee maybe should have shut it down, they have a responsibility to protect their staff too.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't matter really who it was... As you've said :
> DPS/Licencee maybe should have shut it down, they have a responsibility to protect their staff too.


Really? I bet they never thought of that. 

We're talking about the 414. A place that probably has the longest serving staff of any club in Brixton, so I'm pretty sure that their welfare was always in the forefront of the management. But even in the best run clubs, the unexpected can sometimes happen and things can get out of hand, although I'd wager that the 414 has probably got one of the best long-term records of _any_ club in Brixton.

Lessons have to be learnt to ensure that this never happens again, and knowing the club, its regulars and the owners the way I do, I have every confidence that they'll do their utmost to ensure it doesn't happen again - which is surely the outcome everyone wants, no?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> You're assuming that it was exactly the same people and the same promoter at the event for starters.


 
I don't care whether they were exactly the same people of it if was his grandad's second counsin's auntie's boyfriend's timpany band. It's irrelevant. Based on whatever evidence he made a decision to host reggae nights. For whatever reason he chose these particular promoters. For whatever reason he decided that it was appropriate to allow the security to be managed in the way that it was. And for whatever reason, when it all started showing signs of going wrong he let it continue. Those decisions of his culminated in some total fucknut shooting someone in his venue. He didn't shoot anyone or intend anyone get shot but he is responsible for safety and he knows that. It happened on his watch when he wasn't following the rules and it went wrong. Luckily, the outcome could have been worse.

Given his apparently good operating history it seems fair that he be allowed to keep his licence with extra conditions akin to those at other local venues, as has been proposed by the police.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And for whatever reason, when it all started showing signs of going wrong he let it continue.


Eh? What 'signs' were these? Did you go the previous nights? Which ones are you referring to?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Eh? What 'signs' were these? Did you go the previous nights? Which ones are you referring to?


 
I din't mention previous nights. You said:


> By all accounts, most of the people there on that night were totally disrespectful from the start, really taking the piss and treating the staff badly.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2013)

Dombey butcher's of Market Row quite rightly named among London's top ten in today's Evening Standard. 

http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...ring-after-8549421.html?origin=internalSearch


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I'd say that's a bit paranoid.
> 
> The licensing act:
> 
> ...


 

Id say ur complacent and do not understand what civil liberties are about.

The police can insist on a new security firm and other measures to ensure this does not happen again.

None of the 4 points needs ID scanning.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

The police have insisted on a new security firm. Did you read the PDF?


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 26, 2013)

all because some total fucking knobhead thinks it's okay to flash a gun around where people are enjoying themselves...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Gun shouldn't have got in the club. Nor should the knife they found.
> 
> That's 2 breaches right there. I'm not anti 414, I hope it doesn't close but if you have lapses to your licence like that I don't think there is much argument against a more stringent license requirement. especially considering the severity of what happened.


 
I know what. How about banning Reggae events? As these are the ones that attract trouble from what is said here. I do not see why the other events at 414 should suffer.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

Kanda said:


> The police have insisted on a new security firm. Did you read the PDF?


 
Yes I know. Stop treating me like I am stupid.

That is why I put it in post.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2013)

Apologies, typing on phone watching football.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

BJM2012 said:


> Bear in mind that Lambeth is going apeshit over the so-called "nighttime economy" at the moment. They see the decisions made in the past as mistakes, when licenses were dished out to anyone who applied and new bars inherited old ones. Hence why they want to curb Clapham High Street and make sure clubs in Brixton fall in line.
> 
> I get the sense that if you give them any indication that you're not running the premise tightly, you could have your licence suspended. There'll be more of this, I guarantee it.


 
Thats the noise issue.

What irritates me is that the Cllrs get all up themselves about supporting the police.

The real issue is one of noise. The Cllrs do nothing about it.

I live in central Brixton. The shooting was a criminal action that the police can pursue.

The venues can be covered by CCTV, metal detectors, properly qualified security and all the rest of it.

I do not want venues in Brixton to have ID machines. I think its an infringement of law abiding citizens right to pursue there personal lives without being recorded and info handed over to police or other authorities.

Its not being paranoid to want to go about ones life incognito.

It might be hard for the likes of Kanda to understand this. But imo this country unlike others used to have a proud history of civil liberty. ie the state should leave one alone unless one is harming others.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2013)

Im being paranoid. Here is someone from House of Lords getting paranoid:



> We also spoke at length to Cross-bench peer the Earl of Errol, who has played a significant part in raising issues of surveillance in the Lords. He praised _El Reg_ for raising the issue and said: "It is perfectly legitimate for the Government to seek to regulate access to certain commodities – alcohol, tobacco and so on: however, that does not automatically mean that wholesale ID checking and creation of individual databases is the only way to police this.
> "Privacy is being eroded bit by bit, not some single killing blow, but death by a thousand cuts. Something that might be justified on a one-off basis with suitable safeguards in place becomes increasingly dangerous as that same policy is implemented a hundred times – or becomes commonplace in every licensed establishment in the country.
> "I do not think that what we get up to in private is anyone else’s business: yet if we keep adding small restrictions we will wake up to find we have no privacy left.
> "It is also questionable as to whether policies of mass observation serve any useful purpose, apart from making us all feel less private. It is not possible to prevent everything: the police do not have the resources to do so; and it is questionable whether we want them ever to have such powers.
> ...


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 26, 2013)

And the data is bound to be abused, misused, lost, left on a laptop on a bus, hacked, sold to newspapers etc.

Real crims will use fake or stolen ID anyway.


----------



## ash (Mar 26, 2013)

On a lighter note I was in San Marino today (the cafe not the republic) and someone ordered a Halal Full English.  This made me chuckle, a bit of a contradiction of terms  but a fine example of multiculturism. Don't tell UKIP or John Gaunt !!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats the noise issue.
> 
> What irritates me is that the Cllrs get all up themselves about supporting the police.
> 
> ...


fucking yes^^^


----------



## leanderman (Mar 27, 2013)

Surveillance generally annoys me only when it is an inconvenience - or is used by police at protests etc. ANPR and CCTV I can live with.


----------



## ajdown (Mar 27, 2013)

Unless you use cash everywhere and turn your mobile phone off then surely people can tell where you were and when you were there anyway, so this whole "anonymousness" of not having to show ID is rather a pointless protest?


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 27, 2013)

Is the requirement for ID anything more than an age check?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Dombey butcher's of Market Row quite rightly named among London's top ten in today's Evening Standard.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...ring-after-8549421.html?origin=internalSearch


 
Using him for 5 years, god bless them and wish them all the more success as a result of this!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> Is the requirement for ID anything more than an age check?


 
Yes its to have a record of who entered the venue. Initially reason for ID machines was about age check. This is called "mission creep".


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Unless you use cash everywhere and turn your mobile phone off then surely people can tell where you were and when you were there anyway, so this whole "anonymousness" of not having to show ID is rather a pointless protest?


 
The issue is lack of choice.

I do use cash in pubs/ bars.

my mobile is unregistered payg.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I know what. How about banning Reggae events? As these are the ones that attract trouble from what is said here. I do not see why the other events at 414 should suffer.


Problem is, not all reggae events attract problems. A reggae ban would be accused of being racist / discriminatory policy since the genre is obviously so closely associated with Caribbean culture. That said, the police allowed Mass to have certain nights organised by outside promoters only if they met additional security arrangements. This from the licence:



> *Additional conditions in the event of outside promoters organising events such as R&B, garage, hip hop and the like*
> 
> 1)      Metal detecting arch to be employed to search all persons entering the premises.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The issue is lack of choice.
> 
> I do use cash in pubs/ bars.
> 
> my mobile is unregistered payg.


For some strange reason of principle, my Oyster is cash only PAYG. But if I was particularly naughty it would not be hard to associate it with me. Like a phone, its whereabouts is still known even if anyone accessing the information can't immediately put a name to it.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Thats the noise issue.
> 
> What irritates me is that the Cllrs get all up themselves about supporting the police.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with much of what you say above although it seems a bit rough / patronising to suggest "the likes of Kanda" would find it difficult to understand.

If ID machines allowed people to go to particular events which otherwise might be banned or unusually dangerous then there might be an argument that it actually upholds personal freedoms. For instance, how many people would choose to fly if there were no ID checks on planes? How the data is used and stored is obviously an issue though.

I also think this is a separate issue from whether the 414 has been punished or victimised in reaction to the shooting incident. They are only being victimised if they are being treated differently / disproportionately to other local venues which have had security issues, which does not appear to be the case (Dogstar, Hootenanny, PlanB,etc..). Whether those generally applied measures are fair / proportionate / against civil liberties is not a specifically 414 issue.

The Cllrs do appear to defer to police opinion most of the time although it is possible that they challenge them more often than I realise. I guess few have the inclination to take responsibility for something which happens as a result of police advice being blatantly ignored. Which is understandable given that few Cllrs are security experts and the police supposedly are.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The issue is lack of choice.
> 
> I do use cash in pubs/ bars.
> 
> my mobile is unregistered payg.


 
and you wear a tin foil hat?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

414 has had its licence immediately restored. Looks like the police were very much on side and supported the club.

http://www.brixtonblog.com/club-414-license-restored-after-it-is-praised-by-police/10813

The club say they are very happy with the outcome, including the new conditions.

Good luck to them.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Problem is, not all reggae events attract problems. A reggae ban would be accused of being racist / discriminatory policy since the genre is obviously so closely associated with Caribbean culture. That said, the police allowed Mass to have certain nights organised by outside promoters only if they met additional security arrangements. This from the licence:
> 
> ​


 

I thought that would be the reason. From what has been said here 414 took a risk having a Reggae night. Im sure the police know that its not the other events at 414 that could be a problem. Its an aspect of a certain type of Caribbean culture that violence is associated with it. Better imo to say it and deal with it on that basis.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 27, 2013)

secateurz said:


> and you wear a tin foil hat?


You offering one?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> And the data is bound to be abused, misused, lost, left on a laptop on a bus, hacked, sold to newspapers etc.


A friend of mine was telling me the other day that she had worked as a contractor at MI5. She had partial security clearance which allowed her access to the building and data but she had to accompanied everywhere and couldn't leave the building with info. She was offered the chance to go through the process for full security clearance so that she would be able to take info back to her office / continue working without a shadow but she turned it down because a) the interview was apparently *very* _*very*_ personal and in depth and b) she was always losing her phone an didn't trust herself with a PC full of data!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> 414 has had its licence immediately restored. Looks like the police were very much on side and supported the club.
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/club-414-license-restored-after-it-is-praised-by-police/10813
> 
> ...


 
Good news. I think it also shows evidence that the licensing teams in both the police and council are actually there to help rather than hinder, which is encouraging.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Good news. I think it also shows evidence that the licensing teams in both the police and council are actually there to help rather than hinder, which is encouraging.


 
Not so sure it says much about licensing.They have a history of being pretty hands off and disinterested - almost purely administrative. They let problems drag on for ever and ever. They are just rubber stamping a police driven initiative. The police are pretty pro-active so it works with respect to safety. Environment is much less proactive, which is why it does not work for nuisance such as noise problems which Gramsci has pointed to. Cllrs pay lip service to helping but I have a list as long as my arm of Cllrs who have expressed deep concern about nuisance and asked me to put concerns and evidence to them in writing, which takes time, only to never hear from them again.

My neighbour was so fed up with the repeated promises and lack of response to noise complaints that she wrote to Chukka who replied that he does not interfere with the work of elected cllrs. She is elderly and is up all night listening to Electric Social, Fridge Bar and (not any more) Dex - none of which existed when she moved into her flat.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 27, 2013)

Does she like dance music then?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> 414 has had its licence immediately restored. Looks like the police were very much on side and supported the club.
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/club-414-license-restored-after-it-is-praised-by-police/10813
> 
> ...


 
Congrats to the 414 owners on getting through this crisis. Sounds like they handled it very well. Here's the barrister who represented them last night http://www.gardencourtchambers.co.uk/barristers/michael_paget.cfm


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2013)

secateurz said:


> and you wear a tin foil hat?


 
No but it looks to me that in a few years time most venues will have ID machines.

I wonder if soon it will be condition for licensing new clubs. ie where there is no history of incidents.

I took u as one of those guardianista baiting right wing libertarians? Did I get that wrong?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Good news. I think it also shows evidence that the licensing teams in both the police and council are actually there to help rather than hinder, which is encouraging.


 
Licensing and Cllrs would have little to do with this. Once the police step in ( it was a shooting) the Council follow whatever they say. As Rushy pointed put and in my experience as well licensing are not that pro active over other matters . In Lambeth the Labour Cllrs make a virtue of giving uncritical support to the police. Does not cost them anything.

This was the police sorting this out. They were in a difficult position. Trident has been closed down. They have to show that shootings are taken seriously. But also they cannot just argue that Reggae nights at 414 be banned as condition of license being kept. As this would be seen as discriminatory.

So everyone has to suffer because of that and put up with ID scanning. So the authorities do not want to be seen to be discriminatory but its ok to interfere with peoples (unwritten) right to go about there lives with privacy.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 27, 2013)

Can't the 414 put on reggae nights with a different promoter? Or do them in-house with no promoter?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I took u as one of those guardianista baiting right wing libertarians? Did I get that wrong?


I think s/he's just an old fashioned twunt. Pissed off the mods already, I can tell you that. Not an intelligent move.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad 414 have got their licence back quickly, but gutted about the new ID scanning restrictions. It's not on.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 27, 2013)

Going back a few pages, really sad to hear about BEM, the music/DJ shop. Have bought lots of stuff from there over the years. Went there last Saturday to buy a cable and saw the sign saying "closed for maintenance" - didn't realise they've actually closed for good. Loss of another decent independent shop.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2013)

Frank does have another shop somewhere but I don't know where.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Frank does have another shop somewhere but I don't know where.


The website has gone so I don't think he's doing anything music related. 

The Phoenix has definitely bought the old shop, by the way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Mind you, he was fairly old and crotchety when I moved here 32 years ago, maybe he's just retired.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Can't the 414 put on reggae nights with a different promoter? Or do them in-house with no promoter?


They're not going to be doing any reggae nights.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I took u as one of those guardianista baiting right wing libertarians? Did I get that wrong?


 
you are never wrong


----------



## secateurz (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think s/he's just an old fashioned twunt. Pissed off the mods already, I can tell you that. Not an intelligent move.


 
just lol. respect your authoritah


----------



## mxh (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> The website has gone so I don't think he's doing anything music related.
> 
> The Phoenix has definitely bought the old shop, by the way.


 
So is Phoenix moving or just starting new place.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

mxh said:


> So is Phoenix moving or just starting new place.


They'll soon be doing a lot of building work in the current one, so will presumably be moving to the new premises as a temporary measure.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

mxh said:


> So is Phoenix moving or just starting new place.


I was gonna ask the same thing. The plans to redevelop the current Phoenix have been around for a while - they're gonna do them soon I think ( iirc, they are going to open up the place into one big room, open up the kitchen, add a customer toilet and generally update the place a bit.) There's been a caff on the site of the Phoenix for like 100 years or something and the history is important to them, so I assume they will only be moving temporarily. I'll ask when I'm in on Saturday.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 28, 2013)

Franco Manca article in the Telegraph

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...uth-Giuseppe-Mascoli-Brixtons-pizza-king.html

"
Mascoli was one of the first Europeans to 'invade’ the exclusively Afro-Caribbean market that snakes its way through three blocks of Victorian buildings. Before then the market was an emporium beloved of locals where you could buy plantains, rare reggae CDs, live giant snails or a voodoo charm. Among hundreds of stalls there was one European style deli, the delightful Rosie’s, and a more conventional pizzeria, Franco’s (later Eco.) Mascoli bought it, giving it a new, somewhat idiosyncratic name. “In Italian ’Manca’ means 'gone’ – Franco’s gone,” he says.

"


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Typing "Brixton Is" into Google then reading the auto-complete top 5:

1. Brixton is a nice place to live
2. Brixton is it safe
3. Brixton is rough
4. Brixton is changing
5. Brixton is cool

I wonder if 'is changing' is a recent high result, or if it's always been like that.

Typing in 'Lambeth is' - the top result is : "Lambeth Is Britain's angriest borough"

hahaha. well odd.

Inspired by this London wide post:
http://londonist.com/2013/03/an-autocomplete-guide-to-london.php


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

secateurz said:


> Mascoli was one of the first Europeans to 'invade’ the exclusively Afro-Caribbean market


Except that's a big fat lie. The market wasn't at any point exclusively Afro-Caribbean and I've lived here for 32 years. This statement does remind me of the racist who saw my daughter's school photo and spluttered "But they're all black!" when in fact less than a third were black, asian or mixed race.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2013)

Remember, google search results are personalised. Everybody will get slightly different lists.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

secateurz said:


> The Telegraph said:
> 
> Mascoli was one of the first Europeans to 'invade’ the exclusively Afro-Caribbean market...


Load of tosh. Stereotyping again. The market was never "exclusively afro-Carribbean" FFS. It's just that these journos never went in the indoor markets before (and probably never even to Brixton) and now they're like "oh look, white people, it must be ok now!" fucking middle class racists.


E2A: just seen Mrs M made the same point!  Great minds think alike and all that


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Remember, google search results are personalised. Everybody will get slightly different lists.


I always do those kind of searches in an incognito window.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> They're not going to be doing any reggae nights.


Yes, I read the interview where they say they won't put them on any more. But even if they wanted to, would the police allow it? 

And what's the backstory to reggae being problematic? Is it a gang thing?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yes, I read the interview where they say they won't put them on any more. But even if they wanted to, would the police allow it?
> 
> And what's the backstory to reggae being problematic? Is it a gang thing?


"Black" music events in certain areas of London have been subject to stricter police controls for quite a few years now.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Load of tosh. Stereotyping again. The market was never "exclusively afro-Carribbean" FFS. It's just that these journos never went in the indoor markets before (and probably never even to Brixton) and now they're like "oh look, white people, it must be ok now!" fucking middle class racists.


Rosie says she was the first white tenant. Maybe the journo got it from her.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yes, I read the interview where they say they won't put them on any more. But even if they wanted to, would the police allow it?


I doubt it. The 414 is renown for being a friendly, safe, family run club and I'm pretty sure they're unlikely to put that reputation at risk.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Rosie says she was the first white tenant. Maybe the journo got it from her.


Well that's a load of bollocks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Typing "Brixton Is" into Google then reading the auto-complete top 5:
> 
> 1. Brixton is a nice place to live
> 2. Brixton is it safe
> ...


 
No Brixton is awesome, edgy, diverse, vibey?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Rosie says she was the first white tenant. Maybe the journo got it from her.


That's rubbish, she bought the business (then called Boca) from a lovely white Scottish woman who had to sell up and go home because of family illness.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> "Black" music events in certain areas of London have been subject to stricter police controls for quite a few years now.


Oh, didn't realise. How is that expressed in the license conditions? Unfortunately the licences aren't online - you have to go to the premises to see it. Or to the licensing office.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Rosie says she was the first white tenant. Maybe the journo got it from her.


To be fair, she's only been there 7 years or so...


----------



## secateurz (Mar 28, 2013)

pffft 7 years? she is nothing compared to you lot


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh, didn't realise. How is that expressed in the license conditions? Unfortunately the licences aren't online - you have to go to the premises to see it. Or to the licensing office.


If you're a promoter you have to fill out these section 696 (iirc) forms which ask you to define the type of music to be played and comment on the "expected crowd" (i.e. age etc...I think there's an unwritten assumption that you should include race in this). The police then jump on anything which mentions grime, bashment, ragga or whatever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's rubbish, she bought the business (then called Boca) from a lovely white Scottish woman who had to sell up and go home because of family illness.


 
Wasn't the pet shop owned by a white guy?  I may be wrong as I'm talking early 80s here


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That's rubbish, she bought the business (then called Boca) from a lovely white Scottish woman who had to sell up and go home because of family illness.


Oh. Maybe she said she was the 'only' white tenant at the time she started up. My mistake.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> To be fair, she's only been there 7 years or so...


...apart from a short spell after her brain haemorrhage which might have affected her memory, so I don't want to put the boot into Rosie.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

secateurz said:


> pffft 7 years? she is nothing compared to you lot


My point is she won't have necessarily known who the tenants were before she was there


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wasn't the pet shop owned by a white guy? I may be wrong as I'm talking early 80s here


It wasn't where Rosie's is, but it was owned by a white couple.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> My point is she won't have necessarily known who the tenants were before she was there


She did, but see my previous post.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...apart from a short spell after her brain haemorrhage which might have affected her memory, so I don't want to put the boot into Rosie.


Yeah fair enough....it's in the Torygraph after all, who are fond of printing all sorts of shit (especially now most of their journos used to work at the Daily Mail)


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh, didn't realise. How is that expressed in the license conditions? Unfortunately the licences aren't online - you have to go to the premises to see it. Or to the licensing office.


I posted an extract from the old Mass licence in #1221 (which has now been transferred to Gremio so probably carries this condition).



> A*dditional conditions in the event of outside promoters organising events such as R&B, garage, hip hop and the like:*





> ​_1)__Metal detecting arch to be employed to search all persons entering the premises._​​_2)__Promoters to supply details of address and provide photo ID for himself and performers._​​_3)__Promoters of events to have permanent, verifiable office premises._​​_4)__Promoters to have permanent, verifiable landline phone._​​_5)__Promoters to have a company chequebook._​​_6)__Promoters/licensees to give police at least 3 weeks notice of band booked for an event at the premises._​​_7)__Three references from band stating where they have performed before in similar type/sized premises._​​_8)__No booking of bands before police agreement._​​_9)__Licensees to take police advice as to bands allowed to play at the venue._​​_10)Extra security personnel to patrol grounds surrounding premises to maintain order._​​


​​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It wasn't where Rosie's is, but it was owned by a white couple.


 
Oh I realise that.  I thought this was about Rosie being the first white person in Granville Arcade, not that particular unit.  Sorry


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> My point is she won't have necessarily known who the tenants were before she was there


Surely a brief stroll would have availed her of that knowledge?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh. Maybe she said she was the 'only' white tenant at the time she started up. My mistake.


...but that's not true either.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah fair enough....it's in the Torygraph after all, who are fond of printing all sorts of shit (especially now most of their journos used to work at the Daily Mail)


I think I'm probably the one who got it wrong - see post 1266.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...but that's not true either.


Well she definitely said something pretty strong. If we leave out Granville Arcade, was she the only white tenant in Market Row?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

No


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2013)

This is going well


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

She wasn't even the only white English tenant in case her definition of white is extremely narrow ie, non-Jewish, Turkish, Latino....


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh well. Put it down to the brain haemorrhage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh, didn't realise. How is that expressed in the license conditions? Unfortunately the licences aren't online - you have to go to the premises to see it. Or to the licensing office.


or to the archives and look at the licensing committee minutes

there's this on the lambeth website http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListMeetings.aspx?CommitteeId=116 but you'd more want to see the papers of the meetings, which would be at the archives.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 28, 2013)

What about dombey they been there for aaaages right?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> What about dombey they been there for aaaages right?


...and the watch shop, the big knickers shop etc etc


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone know what's happening with the site by Bookmongers?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Oh, didn't realise. How is that expressed in the license conditions? Unfortunately the licences aren't online - you have to go to the premises to see it. Or to the licensing office.


Or you can ask licensing to email it to you.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If you're a promoter you have to fill out these section 696 (iirc) forms which ask you to define the type of music to be played and comment on the "expected crowd" (i.e. age etc...I think there's an unwritten assumption that you should include race in this). The police then jump on anything which mentions grime, bashment, ragga or whatever.


So a long-established black-owned venue in the heart of Brixton daren't have a 'black' music night. Wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Anyone know what's happening with the site by Bookmongers?


 
I'm sure I read they were taking over another shop.  I may have dreamt it though


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So a long-established black-owned venue in the heart of Brixton daren't have a 'black' music night. Wrong.


How do you think the owner feels about it?

They've just installed all the ID scan stuff and the knife arch, ready for a 'soft' reopening tomorrow. Sadly, I fear that all that malarkey is going to hurt their business as well as make the place look daunting to potential new customers.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

I respect him all the more for sticking with it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

editor said:


> How do you think the owner feels about it?
> 
> They've just installed all the ID scan stuff and the knife arch, ready for a 'soft' reopening tomorrow. Sadly, I fear that all that malarkey is going to hurt their business as well as make the place look daunting to potential new customers.


But they must be getting a boost from all the masses of new punters at Market House?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> But they must be getting a boost from all the masses of new punters at Market House?


Whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

It just seems logical. Don't some of the hordes on CHL drop into the 414?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 28, 2013)

Just came across this and thought it might be informative.......

" The difference between nerds and hipsters ...................


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It just seems logical. Don't some of the hordes on CHL drop into the 414?


The demographic of the Market House and the 414 are worlds apart. I doubt if any go to the 414. I've certainly never seen any make the journey come closing time.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2013)

secateurz said:


> you are never wrong


 
I am starting to think you are a troll. Perhaps ur not. Could you answer my question.

Are u a right wing Guardianista  baiting libertarian?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She wasn't even the only white English tenant in case her definition of white is extremely narrow ie, non-Jewish, Turkish, Latino....


 
There is something about the Telegraph article I do not like. Its not all the journalists fault. Unless the journo has misrepresented Giuseppe Mascoli. The article looks like its based on interview with him.



> Today it keeps its ethnic feel – just – but the queues for what many still describe as the best pizza in London encouraged others, often with Mascoli’s help, to approach the market landlords and open cafes, restaurants and shops.


 


> Mascoli is seen by many as the market’s monarch but he laughs, a little embarrassed, at the reference.


 
Makes it sound like he is in charge of what happens in the market. If this is accurate portrayal of Mascoli and what he thinks of the market I find it unpleasant to read.

Mrs Magpie is right Market Row never was purely Afro Caribbean. I really hope the journalist did not get that idea from Mascoli. Though it sounds like the journo did:



> Mascoli was one of the first Europeans to 'invade’ the exclusively Afro-Caribbean market


 
I find that sentence inflammatory and offensive. As well as 100% wrong. There were units in the market with white tenants since I have been in Brixton.There has always been white people living in Brixton as well as Afro Carribean. Is it that the white people who have lived in Brixton all these years do no count as they are not thrusting entrepreneurs bringing culinary sophistication to Brixton?

A lot of the cheaper shops were run by white people. Its the shops selling cheaper goods that have been gradually pushed out.

Perhaps to downmarket to be noticed by the likes of entrepreneurs like Mascoli ?


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Ralph's Toys is another white trader who's been there for ages.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 28, 2013)

I used to be a thrusting (white) entrepreneur and had a unit in Granville from 1994-1997.  Ahead of my time alas.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 28, 2013)

_"Today it keeps its ethnic feel – just – but the queues for what many still describe as the best pizza in London encouraged others, often with Mascoli’s help, to approach the market landlords and open cafes, restaurants and shops."_​​ 

I think he has also funded Bukowski and the chicken wings and cocktail places in Market Row. Brixton is obviously the place to try things out then start the chain. 'Franco Manca' in the Westfield....... hate to think what's next.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> I used to be a thrusting (white) entrepreneur and had a unit in Granville from 1994-1997. Ahead of my time alas.


Precious Little? I miss that unit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Precious Little? I miss that unit.


Actually no, it was around in 1985


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually no, it was around in 1985


It was a sort of hippy-ish clothing shop called Domingo's.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadly that passed me by. Or rather that I probably didn't notice it as I don't do hippyish clothing


----------



## leanderman (Mar 28, 2013)

madolesance said:


> _"Today it keeps its ethnic feel – just – but the queues for what many still describe as the best pizza in London encouraged others, often with Mascoli’s help, to approach the market landlords and open cafes, restaurants and shops."_​​
> 
> I think he has also funded Bukowski and the chicken wings and cocktail places in Market Row. Brixton is obviously the place to try things out then start the chain. 'Franco Manca' in the Westfield....... hate to think what's next.


 
It makes you wonder whether this Giuseppe, who owns a private member's club in Soho, is the largest single factor in the gentrification of Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It makes you wonder whether this Giuseppe, who owns a private member's club in Soho, is the largest single factor in the gentrification of Brixton.


 
Or whether that was the impression he wanted to give the journalist.

This has put me off the pizza place.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This has put me off the pizza place.


Feeling proud I've never eaten there now. OK it's mainly because I think pizza is a lot of fuss about very little.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 28, 2013)

Certainly not worth queuing for. Unless you absolutely have to Instagram it to preserve your hipness.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Ralph's Toys is another white trader who's been there for ages.


Definitely, although I suspect he's hanging on for grim death these days.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

Blimey. The Dogstar was *packed* tonight with queues  bothering to line up for just the last hour of business.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

A bit of New York on the move down Atlantic Road:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-bit-of-new-york-on-the-move-around-brixton-london/


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

Just an aside here, but does anyone else find it kind of sad that when a long serving shop closes, there's rarely any kind of 'thank you for your services' given back?


----------



## laughalot (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello to each and everyone of you on Urban 75....what can I say ..have been reading comments on the situation we found ourselves in due to the shooting in our premises on the morning of the 7th March...this has marred our clean record of the last 29 years.....because of this incident we have now got conditions added to our licence.....
We have maintained the 24 hour status, which we are we are very pleased about.
Photo ID is now required to gain entrance to the club side of our operations...a good thing  as with so many venues now having to install them, the last thing we want is to be left with any undesribles as they can not get in anywher else late into the evenings.
As all will see after tonight.  We also now have to have a metal dector arch for customers to walk through....not too happy about this ..but if it means that we will now be the safest place to be in Brixton. So be it (this may frighten a few new people in town, who do not know our history or even put people off)..it is not that you can miss it...
Another condition, will be that all drinks will now be served in plastic glases, plastic bottles or tins.
The last one is the completion of the form 696 for any new promotions to the venue.
Just for the record our head of security, Steve will still be in control of our door.

Any question we are more than happy to answer, but will have to do that later on here as we need to go and do a bit of work befoe tonight.
Should you wish to come and visit, please do, walk through the arch, show your photo Id and come and have a chat. Tonight will be free entrance before midnight which is normal for us.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 29, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Hello to each and everyone of you on Urban 75....what can I say ..have been reading comments on the situation we found ourselves in due to the shooting in our premises on the morning of the 7th March...this has marred our clean record of the last 29 years.....because of this incident we have now got conditions added to our licence.....
> We have maintained the 24 hour status, which we are we are very pleased about.
> Photo ID is now required to gain entrance to the club side of our operations...a good thing as with so many venues now having to install them, the last thing we want is to be left with any undesribles as they can not get in anywher else late into the evenings.
> As all will see after tonight. We also now have to have a metal dector arch for customers to walk through....not too happy about this ..but if it means that we will now be the safest place to be in Brixton. So be it (this may frighten a few new people in town, who do not know our history or even put people off)..it is not that you can miss it...
> ...


 
I have a question - do people just have to show ID or are you supposed to scan it and store it?


Very glad to hear you've got your licence back anyway btw.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 29, 2013)

Ed: did you walk past Dombeys today? any busier than usual following the ES feature?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah good luck. Proper institution. A lot of love for 414 around the clubbing scene, especially the harder end.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

The Villaaaaaaa (and here's a few more for Orang Utan) aaaaaaaaaaaage was jam-packed when I walked through just now. I can't say I wanted to tarry awhile.


----------



## secateurz (Mar 29, 2013)

Did you know the Easter Eggs are £25 from the Chocolatier next to Franco Manca?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

secateurz said:


> Did you know the Easter Eggs are £25 from the Chocolatier next to Franco Manca?


Are you buying us some?


----------



## secateurz (Mar 29, 2013)

the chocolate would have to be made with unicorn milk for me to buy them. Little Cadburys Caramel 4tw


----------



## Ms T (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Blimey. The Dogstar was *packed* tonight with queues  bothering to line up for just the last hour of business.


Big queue last night too despite the freezing temperature at around 11.30.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Hello to each and everyone of you on Urban 75....what can I say ..have been reading comments on the situation we found ourselves in due to the shooting in our premises on the morning of the 7th March...this has marred our clean record of the last 29 years.....because of this incident we have now got conditions added to our licence.....
> We have maintained the 24 hour status, which we are we are very pleased about.
> Photo ID is now required to gain entrance to the club side of our operations...a good thing as with so many venues now having to install them, the last thing we want is to be left with any undesribles as they can not get in anywher else late into the evenings.
> As all will see after tonight. We also now have to have a metal dector arch for customers to walk through....not too happy about this ..but if it means that we will now be the safest place to be in Brixton. So be it (this may frighten a few new people in town, who do not know our history or even put people off)..it is not that you can miss it...
> ...


Glad you've got your licence back 
I also wanted to ask about the ID scanning like Monkeygrinder's Organ did. How does it work? How is the data stored and disposed of? Can you tell us what make/model of scanner you will have to use? Did the police provide the equipment or did you have to buy it? What sort of photo ID is acceptable? Cheers.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 30, 2013)

Two BIG sounds namely Sturgav and Volcano will be in town tonight shaking the Academy foundations featuring renowned artistes
including U Roy and Yellowman


----------



## laughalot (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello,
I have all the questions written down that need to be answered. The lady who will be coming later to give a deminstration onhow it all work will be with us later.

No the police did not provide the equipment, this was for us to do and pay for, although it did have to meet the approval of the authorities.
The metal arch we did not know what it looked like till it arrived...we hope to change this after this weekend, for something a little less in size that will fit inside the door frame.
The photo id acceptable to use that I can confirm at this moment in time.
Driving licence Uk, as well as most countries, passports, again most countries.

Will be able as I say to answer the other questions later.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2013)

Pain in the arse but fast becoming the norm.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2013)

laughalot said:


> most countries.


Have the police/council said which countries fall outside of "most"?



Good Luck for the future. I don't do clubbing but I've always respected the way you run things. As many, many people on here and around Brixton attest to, and have so for years and years, you run a safe business that doesn't cause trouble, with a happy atmosphere. Long may you prosper.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 30, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Just for the record our head of security, Steve will still be in control of our door.


 
Very happy about this in particular, Stevie is an absolute gent, he once saved me from getting an absolute pasting on Coldharbour Lane, and is without a doubt the fairest bouncer I have ever had the pleasure of knowing in Brixton. Top man.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 30, 2013)

wot will the albert be like tonight? quiet? busy? brother in law is in town and might go for a late drink somewhere...does it close late? cheers


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 30, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> wot will the albert be like tonight? quiet? busy? brother in law is in town and might go for a late drink somewhere...does it close late? cheers


 
Full of wrong uns until about 2am usually


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> wot will the albert be like tonight? quiet? busy? brother in law is in town and might go for a late drink somewhere...does it close late? cheers


Bar stops serving at 2am usually.


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 30, 2013)

Hope you can all join us with a glass of wine at the Urban Edge Art Event next Friday Evening between 6 and 9 and enjoy the diverse Art that is on show..wine on the house..


----------



## leanderman (Mar 30, 2013)

Where?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> Hope you can all join us with a glass of wine at the Urban Edge Art Event next Friday Evening between 6 and 9 and enjoy the diverse Art that is on show..wine on the house..


It would be nice if you could just join in with the general chat here without plugging your event quite so_ relentlessly._


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> It would be nice if you could just join in with the general chat here without plugging your event quite so_ relentlessly._


tbf she is offering free wine too


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> tbf she is offering free wine too


I'm more than happy for these boards to be used to promote local art events, but there's been about four threads so far and endless mentions!


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Where?


It just on Brixton Hill behind the old petrol station which is now the tyre yard,


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> tbf she is offering free wine too


Yes free wine and nibbles come and join us its a fun weekend


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm more than happy for these boards to be used to promote local art events, but there's been about four threads so far and endless mentions!


 I am just trying to get it about for the community as not a lot of people in Brixton about them.. I have been joining in with the chat.. just getting used to the forum sorry about keep plugging the event but as poor artists we can not afford big advertising..


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Where?


here the fb event page you can view some of the art that is going to be on display there..


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> here the fb event page you can view some of the art that is going to be on display there..


https://www.facebook.com/events/449148125134901/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Linzi Louise said:


> here the fb event page you can view some of the art that is going to be on display there..


Look, I already had to move your first announcement out of here and into the correct forum. Keep it in there. It's never a good idea to piss me off before 9am on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

Shit. I didn't put the clock forward


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 31, 2013)

ok ok I was just answering someone and giving them details... sorry for upsetting you sunday morning go back to bed for an hour lol


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Great to see the 414 back in business last night and full of happy clubbers.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Three car bump on Coldharbour Lane outside the bookies.  No one injured.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Actually, maybe  someone in the car that's currently blocking the road (obscured by that bastard illegal hoarding in the pic) was injured. They've taped off the road now.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Those busy people who hang about outside the bookies all day long were laid on some extra entertainment in the shape of a garage truck that failed miserably to have enough power to tow away the black vehicle that had been hit.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Look, I already had to move your first announcement out of here and into the correct forum. Keep it in there. It's never a good idea to piss me off before 9am on a Sunday morning.


 
See she is slagging off Urban on her FB page


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

She's linked to the thread where posters told her she was out of order. I think she's just going to make herself look even more stupid


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2013)

I hadnt seen the other post (the ones she linked to) clearly being out of order and rude. And now talking shite on facebook about mods. What a silly person.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I hadnt seen the other post (the ones she linked to) clearly being out of order and rude. And now talking shite on facebook about mods. What a silly person.


Well, she'd previously on FB told other people at the same event it was OK to come here and spam too. I have to say editor was really restrained. I wasn't though...I think she ended up spamming it 17 times....


----------



## leanderman (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, she'd previously on FB told other people at the same event it was OK to come here and spam too. I have to say editor was really restrained. I wasn't though...I think she ended up spamming it 17 times....


 
Has junkmailed our street too!


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fair enough, she was spamming and is annoying, but there was no need to be that rude, it's not cool. Banning sends the message.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

I lost patience. Lazy Llama was polite and, iirc, told her to keep it to one thread in the Brixton Noticeboard forum, which she didn't. The editor politely asked her to stop and she then went into a third forum and went spam crazy. I don't care about looking cool. I've spent over five decades trying not to look cool (and succeeding). Banning was a last resort, particularly as she'd previously invited others on FB to come and spam us.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2013)

The FoxtonsHipsterStarbucks SpamEvent free great diverse Art Event with Crafts childrens face painting street vibe taste of the caribbean on Brixton just behind the Spam yard


----------



## Pat24 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not about looking cool, but keeping it cool.

She was given enough warning and didn't stop, so that should have been enough to ban her without having to use any abusive language.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

I was polite with her too and asked her to stop. I even got the event listed on BrixtonBuzz after she PMd me, but the spam ruddy well kept on flowing.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2013)

Pat24 said:


> It's not about looking cool, but keeping it cool.
> 
> She was given enough warning and didn't stop, so that should have been enough to ban her without having to use any abusive language.


I haven't seen the abusive post but she certainly was driving me up the fucking wall. I think she started something like 4 or 5 different threads for the same event, PM'd me to ask for it to be put in the events calendar and then kept on spamming the event in any thread she could find - and then I get some idiot friend of hers posting up on my my own Facebook page about it, while she busies herself bad mouthing the site.

She's like a one person 'Here's What A PR Disaster Looks Like' show.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2013)

...and polite restraint wasn't getting her attention.


----------



## simonSW2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*FORUM FONT CHANGE??* 


Is this some sort of April fool stunt aimed at the typographically minded or is my computer acting up?


Comic Sans? Help my eyes!


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks I thought it was me its doing my head in


----------



## ash (Apr 1, 2013)

IT'S NOT FUNNY !!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2013)

It helps learning outcomes...

http://web.princeton.edu/sites/opplab/papers/Diemand-Yauman_Oppenheimer_2010.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2013)

Where's the April thread and will it be named the May thread to confuse us?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

April thread is here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-april-2013.308399/


----------

